# NE Patriots cheated their way to a Super Bowl



## Alex.

*"Tom Brady and the New England Patriots cheated their way to a Super Bowl*

*You still want that apology, Robert Kraft? The one you’ve been smarmily waiting for since February, acting high and mighty in your two-toned shirts, certain that the New England Patriots had nothing to do with the Deflategate controversy and projecting such a confident air with your statements that there’s “no smoking gun,” leading most to believe that you knew something they didn’t —  that the Wells Report was a witch hunt that would exonerate those always-honest Patriots?"*
*Tom Brady and the New England Patriots cheated their way to a Super Bowl For The Win*

No surprises here. Cheaters gonna cheat, deflators gonna deflate


----------



## HenryBHough

Yup.

Time to ban football.

*For the children........*


----------



## SassyIrishLass

My husband and I are Colt's fans, it didn't matter what the footballs were inflated to, NE just kicked Indy's ass


----------



## Pogo

Alex. said:


> "Tom Brady and the New England Patriots cheated their way to a Super Bowl
> 
> You still want that apology, Robert Kraft? The one you’ve been smarmily waiting for since February, acting high and mighty in your two-toned shirts, certain that the New England Patriots had nothing to do with the Deflategate controversy and projecting such a confident air with your statements that there’s “no smoking gun,” leading most to believe that you knew something they didn’t —  that the Wells Report was a witch hunt that would exonerate those always-honest Patriots?"
> Tom Brady and the New England Patriots cheated their way to a Super Bowl For The Win
> 
> No surprises here. Cheaters gonna cheat, deflators gonna deflate



Agreed.
But what's with the singular?  Super Bowl*s*.


----------



## Manonthestreet

A ref handles the ball on every play just as Brady......were they paid off


----------



## Papageorgio

Manonthestreet said:


> A ref handles the ball on every play just as Brady......were they paid off



Reasonable conclusion, or it happens with many teams all the time.


----------



## Alex.

Papageorgio said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> A ref handles the ball on every play just as Brady......were they paid off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reasonable conclusion, or it happens with many teams all the time.
Click to expand...

There seems to be a history of this with Tom.


----------



## Papageorgio

Alex. said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> A ref handles the ball on every play just as Brady......were they paid off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reasonable conclusion, or it happens with many teams all the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There seems to be a history of this with Tom.
Click to expand...


I'm sure it happens all over the league, I really don't think it is a big deal.


----------



## PredFan

Of course they did. They have done nothing but cheat for decades. If there was any justice they would have every single one of their Superbowls stripped from them as they deserved none of them.


----------



## Alex.

Papageorgio said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> A ref handles the ball on every play just as Brady......were they paid off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reasonable conclusion, or it happens with many teams all the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There seems to be a history of this with Tom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sure it happens all over the league, I really don't think it is a big deal.
Click to expand...



Of course you don't you have supported the cheating ways of the Patriots throughout this investigation.


----------



## Alex.

"The texts show McNally and Jastremski discussing the air pressure of Patriots' game balls, Jastremski's plan to give McNally a needle to be used to inflate or deflate the balls, and McNally's request for money and gear.

The discussions began before the start of the 2014-15 season, when McNally referred to himself as "the deflator."


Another exchange occurred after an Oct. 17 game between the Patriots and the Jets, when Brady complained about the air pressure of the game balls:

*"McNally: Tom sucks...im going make that next ball a [expletive] balloon

Jastremski: Talked to him last night. He actually brought you up and said you must have a lot of stress trying to get them done...

Jastremski: I told him it was. He was right though...

Jastremski: I checked some of the balls this morn... The refs [expletive] us...a few of then were at almost 16

Jastremski: They didnt recheck then after they put air in them

McNally: [expletive] tom ...16 is nothing...wait till next sunday

Jastremski: Omg! Spaz"

Deflate-Gate Report Reveals Salty Deflate-Gate Text Messages - NBC News


*
Hilarious


----------



## Papageorgio

Alex. said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> A ref handles the ball on every play just as Brady......were they paid off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reasonable conclusion, or it happens with many teams all the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There seems to be a history of this with Tom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sure it happens all over the league, I really don't think it is a big deal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you don't you have supported the cheating ways of the Patriots throughout this investigation.
Click to expand...


I don't support cheating but the refs had to know and that means they were in on it, that leads me to believe the refs let it go, if they let it go for one team they let it go for any of them. It's called logic.


----------



## Alex.

Papageorgio said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> A ref handles the ball on every play just as Brady......were they paid off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reasonable conclusion, or it happens with many teams all the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There seems to be a history of this with Tom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sure it happens all over the league, I really don't think it is a big deal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you don't you have supported the cheating ways of the Patriots throughout this investigation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't support cheating but the refs had to know and that means they were in on it.
Click to expand...

Sure you do you defended the pats throughout this. Got some proof about the refs?


----------



## Alex.

*Patriots Odds Coming Off Board in Vegas After Wells Report*

*Patriots Odds Coming Off Board in Vegas After Wells Report 1 - Bloomberg Business*


Even Vegas is running scared about Flatriots.


----------



## Papageorgio

Alex. said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reasonable conclusion, or it happens with many teams all the time.
> 
> 
> 
> There seems to be a history of this with Tom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sure it happens all over the league, I really don't think it is a big deal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you don't you have supported the cheating ways of the Patriots throughout this investigation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't support cheating but the refs had to know and that means they were in on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure you do you defended the pats throughout this. Got some proof about the refs?
Click to expand...


If the QB and the receivers can tell if the footballs are under or over inflated, the referees would also be able to tell. It's pretty logical that the refs knew. The issue is much bigger than you are making it out to be.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

at 6:19 pm today,someone farted in here.^

great thread,this needs to be brought back to the top when football season starts when more football fans are here.


as i have said many times before in the past,they cheated their way to this superbowl same as they did for the first superbowl when the officials INVENTED the bullshit tuck rule in that Raiders playoff game  so they could get there.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

as i said on your other thread,the proof is in the pudding that raiders/pats game was rigged by the officials so they could get to the superbowl that year.

the title of your thread should be Patriots cheated their way to the superbowl AGAIN.


If you watch that game which i have on tape,It all started with the worst call in NFL playoff history with the bullshit tuck rule invented because the NFL wanted the patriots in the superbowl that year since the NFL season started off that same year 9/11 happened so they wanted the see the name PATRIOTS in the superbowl.

the proof is in the pudding in that game as well cause I have that game on tape and its so obvious to any thinking objective rational person it is NOT a theory the NFL wanted the patriots in the superbowl.

You just watch that game.Not only did they invent the bullshit tuck rule so they could get to the superbowl that year,they ALSO in that game,made two very bad costly calls that went against the raiders costing them thatgame.here they are.

1.early in the game,Tim Brown picked up a first down as the gameshows.The corrupt officials though said he was short.complete BS.

the announcers could not believe it either,you hear them saying they thought that brown had the first down and it was a bad call.Tim Brown was livid and infuriated yelling at the officials about it as he should have been.

2.Rich Gannon was scrambling late in the game when the protection broke down and longggg after he threw the ball,he was grasped from behind which Gannon was yelling at the officials for to throw the yellow flag because it was an obvious personal foul penalty the raiders should have had for 15 yards which would have set up a field goal with field position but were denied.


meanwhile the cheatriots did not have ONE SINGLE BAD CALL go against them that day.


and Im not being like a certain wacked seahawk fan fool here does at times who rambles on about how the officials have a vendetta against his seahawks and ignores it when people bring up facts they made bad calls against the other team they played as well either.


just watch that game and you see for yourself,two critical NON CALLS against the raiders happened that day that had they been called correctly by the officials,would have given the raiders a victory and NO BAD CALLS went against the patriots that day.fact.NOT theory cheatriot lovers.


----------



## Alex.

Papageorgio said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> There seems to be a history of this with Tom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure it happens all over the league, I really don't think it is a big deal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you don't you have supported the cheating ways of the Patriots throughout this investigation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't support cheating but the refs had to know and that means they were in on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure you do you defended the pats throughout this. Got some proof about the refs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If the QB and the receivers can tell if the footballs are under or over inflated, the referees would also be able to tell. It's pretty logical that the refs knew. The issue is much bigger than you are making it out to be.
Click to expand...

Now it is logical there is some conspiracy to help the Flatriots get to the Superbowl  by cheating with the help of the refs.   Now you made me pee my pants from laughing so hard.

The issue is very clear, The patriot organization is filled with cheaters time and time again that have been caught cheating.


----------



## Alex.




----------



## Papageorgio

Alex. said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure it happens all over the league, I really don't think it is a big deal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you don't you have supported the cheating ways of the Patriots throughout this investigation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't support cheating but the refs had to know and that means they were in on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure you do you defended the pats throughout this. Got some proof about the refs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If the QB and the receivers can tell if the footballs are under or over inflated, the referees would also be able to tell. It's pretty logical that the refs knew. The issue is much bigger than you are making it out to be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now it is logical there is some conspiracy to help the Flatriots get to the Superbowl  by cheating with the help of the refs.   Now you made me pee my pants from laughing so hard.
> 
> The issue is very clear, The patriot organization is filled with cheaters time and time again that have been caught cheating.
Click to expand...


Are you saying that a guy that gets one interception can tell the ball is under inflated, yet refs who handle both teams footballs all game long can't tell the difference? 

How stupid do you think the officials are?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

the NFL also wanted to see the Pats not only get to the superbowl that year after they benefitted from the bullshit tuck rule and non calls against them they for sure should have had in that game,but they also as well wanted them to win the superbowl so they had the officials rig that game against the Rams as well to win the superbowl.

Remember nobody in the world thought the Pats would have a prayer against the Rams who were called the greatest show on earth.

They had Kurt Warner who had the quickest release since Dan Marino for their quarterback,they had a deadly receiving core of receivers and easily one of the greatest running backs of all time in marshall faulk.

they ONLY beat them because the officials allowed the defenders to mug their receivers downfield.

Belicheat is a good defensive minded coach i wont deny that,but your not going to shut out the greatest show on turf which was a scoring machine that year just like they were the last couple years prior to that UNLESS you have officials allowing the defenders to mug the recievers like they did.

The Rams got what they deserved though because the year they won the superbowl a couple years before that,the officials rigged the NFC playoff game against the Bucs so the Rams could be in the superbowl that year. 

The Bucs lost that game by just a mere touchdown and they benefitted from a horrible BS call that went against the Bucs that set up a touchdown for the Rams which deprived the Bucs of going to the superbowl that year.

Karma turned out to be a bitch for the Rams against the Bucs when the show was on the other side. This is coming of course from a guy who was HAPPY to see the Rams lose that superbowl for an obvious reason.

I was happy the pats who that superbowl but the facts are they benefitted from officials rigging the game for them same as the rams benefitted a couple years ago in the rigged game against the Bucs.


----------



## Zander

Poor Alex.....you know that the pressure of the balls does not win NFL games.

You aren’t mad about deflation or inflation; you just want to hate the Patriots.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure it happens all over the league, I really don't think it is a big deal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you don't you have supported the cheating ways of the Patriots throughout this investigation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't support cheating but the refs had to know and that means they were in on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure you do you defended the pats throughout this. Got some proof about the refs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If the QB and the receivers can tell if the footballs are under or over inflated, the referees would also be able to tell. It's pretty logical that the refs knew. The issue is much bigger than you are making it out to be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now it is logical there is some conspiracy to help the Flatriots get to the Superbowl  by cheating with the help of the refs.   Now you made me pee my pants from laughing so hard.
> 
> The issue is very clear, The patriot organization is filled with cheaters time and time again that have been caught cheating.
Click to expand...



Pooper as always is in denial that his cheatriots and his heros that he worships Brady and Belicheat,are liars and cheaters. as always,he tries to evade the facts that Belicheat has a HISTORY of cheating and is now evading how Brady lied.this troll kills me.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Zander said:


> Poor Alex.....you know that the pressure of the balls does not win NFL games.
> 
> You aren’t mad about deflation or inflation; you just want to hate the Patriots.



I have said this before,the pressure of the balls was not a factor in the playoff game against the colts,however it WAS in the game against the ravens which was a very close game.

In case you forgot,the ravens alerted the colts after they lost to the  pats  in their playoff game ,to check the balls reporting to them that their balls were deflated when they played them  in their playoff game the previous week..

Oh and the colts said the balls were deflated as well earlier in the season when they colts played them earlier in the season also dude.lol

Seems you are doing the same thing pooper always does in his debates,evading the facts that the cheatriots ever since Kraft took over ownership of that team,have had a long history of cheating and lying ever since Belicheat became coach.

did you like grow up in boston or something?

seriously? I mean you talk about what a cheater pete the cheat is which I am in full agreement with you on obviously,however anytime someone exposes Belicheat for the liar and cheater he is and mentions facts that brady is now in the same catagory as barry bonds,a liar and cheater,you deny that reality and make the false statement apples and oranges.

you kill me. Now pooper,HIM i would expect to say that but you? come on man,your brighter than that dude.


you can sugarcoat it all you want to but Brady and Belicheat should be best friends with Barry Bonds.


Dude the guy is just having some FUN as i am in  reveling in how Brady and Belicheat are going to go down in history as cheaters and liars and have an asterick next to their names same as Barry Bonds is.a fact you cant seem to handle since you actually said at one time the false statement that it was apples and oranges with brady and bonds.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reasonable conclusion, or it happens with many teams all the time.
> 
> 
> 
> There seems to be a history of this with Tom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sure it happens all over the league, I really don't think it is a big deal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you don't you have supported the cheating ways of the Patriots throughout this investigation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't support cheating but the refs had to know and that means they were in on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure you do you defended the pats throughout this. Got some proof about the refs?
Click to expand...

yeah he has done nothing but defend the pats the whole time.I think he is getting this game confused with the raiders game when the refs rigged the raiders game so the pats could get to the superbowl that year in 2002.lol 

.this is after all,pooper we are talking about.


----------



## Alex.

Papageorgio said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you don't you have supported the cheating ways of the Patriots throughout this investigation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't support cheating but the refs had to know and that means they were in on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure you do you defended the pats throughout this. Got some proof about the refs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If the QB and the receivers can tell if the footballs are under or over inflated, the referees would also be able to tell. It's pretty logical that the refs knew. The issue is much bigger than you are making it out to be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now it is logical there is some conspiracy to help the Flatriots get to the Superbowl  by cheating with the help of the refs.   Now you made me pee my pants from laughing so hard.
> 
> The issue is very clear, The patriot organization is filled with cheaters time and time again that have been caught cheating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you saying that a guy that gets one interception can tell the ball is under inflated, yet refs who handle both teams footballs all game long can't tell the difference?
> 
> How stupid do you think the officials are?
Click to expand...


Conspiracy theorist needs to be in the correct sub-fora or offer proof. Based on Wells' report you are inflating the issues.


----------



## Alex.

Zander said:


> Poor Alex.....you know that the pressure of the balls does not win NFL games.
> 
> You aren’t mad about deflation or inflation; you just want to hate the Patriots.



I know what the report says and I know what a former member of the Competition Committee said.


----------



## Zander

9/11 inside job said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poor Alex.....you know that the pressure of the balls does not win NFL games.
> 
> You aren’t mad about deflation or inflation; you just want to hate the Patriots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have said this before,the pressure of the balls was not a factor in the playoff game against the colts,however it WAS in the game against the ravens which was a very close game.
> 
> Seems you are doing the same thing pooper always does in his debates,evading the facts that the cheatriots ever since Kraft took over ownership of that team,have had a long history of cheating and lying ever since Belicheat became coach.
> 
> did you like grow up in boston or something?
> 
> seriously? I mean you talk about what a cheater pete the cheat is which I am in full agreement with you on obviously,however anytime someone exposes Belicheat for the liar and cheater he is and mentions facts that brady is now in the same catagory as barry bonds,a liar and cheater,you deny that reality and make the false statement apples and oranges.
> 
> you kill me. Now pooper,HIM i would expect to say that but you? come on man,your brighter than that dude.
> 
> 
> you can sugarcoat it all you want to but Brady and Belicheat should be best friends with Barry Bonds.
Click to expand...



Is Jimmy Johnson a cheat? How about the Chiefs? 
*Jimmy Johnson Tells Us the Chiefs Taped Signals -- Again *

What about the Cleveland Browns? NFL investigators have visited Browns over in-game texting ProFootballTalk

The Chargers were also fined for cheating - Chargers facing sanctions for illegal use of stickum ProFootballTalk
are they cheaters too? 

Where is the outrage  when the Cowboys and Redskins were fined millions in cap dollars after being found guilty of purposely dumping salaries into the uncapped year in 2010? 

Why didn’t the NFL deem it necessary to make quarterbacks and coaches speak to their accountability and respect for the integrity of the game when just recently caught the Vikings heating game balls on the sideline in a 12-degree game against the Panthers _after _they supposedly reminded both teams that it was illegal to do so? Are the Vikings cheaters? 

Bottom line- none of those teams are being called "Cheaters". Why not? Because they don't do the one thing the Patriots do very well, WIN CHAMPIONSHIPS!!!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't support cheating but the refs had to know and that means they were in on it.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure you do you defended the pats throughout this. Got some proof about the refs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If the QB and the receivers can tell if the footballs are under or over inflated, the referees would also be able to tell. It's pretty logical that the refs knew. The issue is much bigger than you are making it out to be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now it is logical there is some conspiracy to help the Flatriots get to the Superbowl  by cheating with the help of the refs.   Now you made me pee my pants from laughing so hard.
> 
> The issue is very clear, The patriot organization is filled with cheaters time and time again that have been caught cheating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you saying that a guy that gets one interception can tell the ball is under inflated, yet refs who handle both teams footballs all game long can't tell the difference?
> 
> How stupid do you think the officials are?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Conspiracy theorist needs to be in the correct sub-fora or offer proof. Based on Wells' report you are inflating the issues.
Click to expand...


----------



## Zander

What about AARON ROGERS?? IS HE A CHEATER TOO?? 

Aaron Rodgers likes his footballs overinflated ProFootballTalk


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Zander said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poor Alex.....you know that the pressure of the balls does not win NFL games.
> 
> You aren’t mad about deflation or inflation; you just want to hate the Patriots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have said this before,the pressure of the balls was not a factor in the playoff game against the colts,however it WAS in the game against the ravens which was a very close game.
> 
> Seems you are doing the same thing pooper always does in his debates,evading the facts that the cheatriots ever since Kraft took over ownership of that team,have had a long history of cheating and lying ever since Belicheat became coach.
> 
> did you like grow up in boston or something?
> 
> seriously? I mean you talk about what a cheater pete the cheat is which I am in full agreement with you on obviously,however anytime someone exposes Belicheat for the liar and cheater he is and mentions facts that brady is now in the same catagory as barry bonds,a liar and cheater,you deny that reality and make the false statement apples and oranges.
> 
> you kill me. Now pooper,HIM i would expect to say that but you? come on man,your brighter than that dude.
> 
> 
> you can sugarcoat it all you want to but Brady and Belicheat should be best friends with Barry Bonds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Is Jimmy Johnson a cheat? How about the Chiefs?
> *Jimmy Johnson Tells Us the Chiefs Taped Signals -- Again *
> 
> What about the Cleveland Browns? NFL investigators have visited Browns over in-game texting ProFootballTalk
> 
> The Chargers were also fined for cheating - Chargers facing sanctions for illegal use of stickum ProFootballTalk
> are they cheaters too?
> 
> Where is the outrage  when the Cowboys and Redskins were fined millions in cap dollars after being found guilty of purposely dumping salaries into the uncapped year in 2010?
> 
> Why didn’t the NFL deem it necessary to make quarterbacks and coaches speak to their accountability and respect for the integrity of the game when just recently caught the Vikings heating game balls on the sideline in a 12-degree game against the Panthers _after _they supposedly reminded both teams that it was illegal to do so? Are the Vikings cheaters?
> 
> Bottom line- none of those teams are being called "Cheaters". Why not? Because they don't do the one thing the Patriots do very well, WIN CHAMPIONSHIPS!!!
Click to expand...



my previous statement still holds true,it wasnt a factor against the colts,it WAS  a factor against the ravens though,they never should have advanced to play the colts dude.

that was why the ravens alerted the colts about the deflated balls because the ravens at least played fair.

now THATS apples and oranges what you are talking about.lol

the pats stand out over those other teams you mentioned because its one thing to win games during the regular season for cheating,its entirely DIFFERENT though when it helps to get you to the playoffs and win a superbowl and became the first team since the 72 dolphins to become undefeated during the regular season.

seems you are playing dodgeball as well that the Brady and Belicheat are going to be remembered the same way Bonds is with an asterick next to their names in the hall of SHAME because of cheating and lying.

again its funny how you talk about how carrol is a cheater which again I whole heartedly agree with you on,but when facts are brought up to you that Belicheat and Brady had to CHEAT to achive greatness like Bonds,you go into denial mode the same way Huggy does that pete took a payoff to throw the superbowl.


yeah those other teams you mentioned cheated,but you keep evading the fact that Brady and Belicheat had to CHEAT to achieve greatness just as Bonds did. nobody pays attention to those other teams you mentioned talking about what cheaters they are because they havent won championships. that IS apples and oranges.lol

Nobody here is saying the pats are not a talented team.nobody has said that here.we are only saying they have to cheat and lie as well to achive greatness,thats all dude.lol

they are very good,but thats ALL they are if they dont cheat is very good,NOT great since it WAS a factor in the win against the ravens which again,proves my point,that like Bonds,they have to CHEAT AND LIE to win.got it? good.

That BECAUSE  they are cheaters and liars,they wont be considered true champions like Chuck Noll is considered a great coach for winning four superbowls  or Brady as his links he keep posting prove,wont be considered an all time great like joe montana or terry bradshaw.

Montana and Bradshaw never get mentioned as cheaters and liars when they are talked about for their greatness.Neither does Don Shula.

Brady and Belicheat WILL.

thats why he is having fun with this dude as i am.


Now you catching the drift? good.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Zander said:


> What about AARON ROGERS?? IS HE A CHEATER TOO??
> 
> Aaron Rodgers likes his footballs overinflated ProFootballTalk



all you are doing is proving his case FOR him in that link.

since as it says,maybe others have done it but THEY did not get caught.

oh and rodgers and the packers dont have the long history that Belicheat has of cheating not to mention the one difference here as well is Rodgers unlike Brady was out in the open and HONEST about it.

when you are out in the open and honest,then people respect you. Belicheat and Brady have outright LIED and nobody outside boston respects those frauds anymore.

they have tainted their greatness by not only cheating to achieve it,but LYING same as dick nixon did.dick nixon lying that  he was not a crook,was what made america go downhill and make americans lose faith in their government because he got CAUGHT.lol


well Brady and Belicheat LYING,has tarnished the game because they got CAUGHT same as Nixon did.


Hell I respect Jose Canseco more so than I do Belicheat and Brady because HE at least came forward and admitted he cheated.

there were many major league players who at that time were still playing who were pissed at Canseco when he wrote his book called Juice talking about how many of the baseball players used steroids including him and Bonds and the reason they got so angry about it,is because they felt betrayed by him since he did not lie.He came out and told the TRUTH about what he did and what other baseball players that were current players at the time  did as well.

He told the TRUTH and I can actually respect him for that admitting and owning up to what he did.

Brady and Belicheat I cannot respect as nobody outside bosten or is not a patriots fan can either now because of their outright LYING.

and the more important thing is they have tarnished their greatness and will not be remembered as greats like joe montana,terry bradshaw,don shula or chuck noll as achiving greatness because unlike all those people i just mentioned,THEY did not not cheat.


contrary to what you think,he isnt bitter here,he is just having fun as i am enjoying how these 2 lying frauds have been exposed.


----------



## Alex.

Zander said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poor Alex.....you know that the pressure of the balls does not win NFL games.
> 
> You aren’t mad about deflation or inflation; you just want to hate the Patriots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have said this before,the pressure of the balls was not a factor in the playoff game against the colts,however it WAS in the game against the ravens which was a very close game.
> 
> Seems you are doing the same thing pooper always does in his debates,evading the facts that the cheatriots ever since Kraft took over ownership of that team,have had a long history of cheating and lying ever since Belicheat became coach.
> 
> did you like grow up in boston or something?
> 
> seriously? I mean you talk about what a cheater pete the cheat is which I am in full agreement with you on obviously,however anytime someone exposes Belicheat for the liar and cheater he is and mentions facts that brady is now in the same catagory as barry bonds,a liar and cheater,you deny that reality and make the false statement apples and oranges.
> 
> you kill me. Now pooper,HIM i would expect to say that but you? come on man,your brighter than that dude.
> 
> 
> you can sugarcoat it all you want to but Brady and Belicheat should be best friends with Barry Bonds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Is Jimmy Johnson a cheat? How about the Chiefs?
> *Jimmy Johnson Tells Us the Chiefs Taped Signals -- Again *
> 
> What about the Cleveland Browns? NFL investigators have visited Browns over in-game texting ProFootballTalk
> 
> The Chargers were also fined for cheating - Chargers facing sanctions for illegal use of stickum ProFootballTalk
> are they cheaters too?
> 
> Where is the outrage  when the Cowboys and Redskins were fined millions in cap dollars after being found guilty of purposely dumping salaries into the uncapped year in 2010?
> 
> Why didn’t the NFL deem it necessary to make quarterbacks and coaches speak to their accountability and respect for the integrity of the game when just recently caught the Vikings heating game balls on the sideline in a 12-degree game against the Panthers _after _they supposedly reminded both teams that it was illegal to do so? Are the Vikings cheaters?
> 
> Bottom line- none of those teams are being called "Cheaters". Why not? Because they don't do the one thing the Patriots do very well, WIN CHAMPIONSHIPS!!!
Click to expand...












BTW Tom lied to the Wells' investigation team and withheld evidence and there were those TEXTS.


----------



## Zander

Alex. said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poor Alex.....you know that the pressure of the balls does not win NFL games.
> 
> You aren’t mad about deflation or inflation; you just want to hate the Patriots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have said this before,the pressure of the balls was not a factor in the playoff game against the colts,however it WAS in the game against the ravens which was a very close game.
> 
> Seems you are doing the same thing pooper always does in his debates,evading the facts that the cheatriots ever since Kraft took over ownership of that team,have had a long history of cheating and lying ever since Belicheat became coach.
> 
> did you like grow up in boston or something?
> 
> seriously? I mean you talk about what a cheater pete the cheat is which I am in full agreement with you on obviously,however anytime someone exposes Belicheat for the liar and cheater he is and mentions facts that brady is now in the same catagory as barry bonds,a liar and cheater,you deny that reality and make the false statement apples and oranges.
> 
> you kill me. Now pooper,HIM i would expect to say that but you? come on man,your brighter than that dude.
> 
> 
> you can sugarcoat it all you want to but Brady and Belicheat should be best friends with Barry Bonds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Is Jimmy Johnson a cheat? How about the Chiefs?
> *Jimmy Johnson Tells Us the Chiefs Taped Signals -- Again *
> 
> What about the Cleveland Browns? NFL investigators have visited Browns over in-game texting ProFootballTalk
> 
> The Chargers were also fined for cheating - Chargers facing sanctions for illegal use of stickum ProFootballTalk
> are they cheaters too?
> 
> Where is the outrage  when the Cowboys and Redskins were fined millions in cap dollars after being found guilty of purposely dumping salaries into the uncapped year in 2010?
> 
> Why didn’t the NFL deem it necessary to make quarterbacks and coaches speak to their accountability and respect for the integrity of the game when just recently caught the Vikings heating game balls on the sideline in a 12-degree game against the Panthers _after _they supposedly reminded both teams that it was illegal to do so? Are the Vikings cheaters?
> 
> Bottom line- none of those teams are being called "Cheaters". Why not? Because they don't do the one thing the Patriots do very well, WIN CHAMPIONSHIPS!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW Tom lied to the Wells' investigation team and withheld evidence and there were those TEXTS.
Click to expand...


Oh my!! I'm simply shocked and outraged!! Guess those 4 rings, 3 SB MVP's, and 12 division titles (the most ever by a QB)  won by Brady are all tainted now.....all because a football that was touched by the refs on every play, might have been under-inflated......boohoo....

Those (gasp) under-inflated balls are why the Pats held the Colts to 7 points.......and everyone knows it!! 






Clearly, you are a nutjob......


----------



## Alex.

Zander said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poor Alex.....you know that the pressure of the balls does not win NFL games.
> 
> You aren’t mad about deflation or inflation; you just want to hate the Patriots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have said this before,the pressure of the balls was not a factor in the playoff game against the colts,however it WAS in the game against the ravens which was a very close game.
> 
> Seems you are doing the same thing pooper always does in his debates,evading the facts that the cheatriots ever since Kraft took over ownership of that team,have had a long history of cheating and lying ever since Belicheat became coach.
> 
> did you like grow up in boston or something?
> 
> seriously? I mean you talk about what a cheater pete the cheat is which I am in full agreement with you on obviously,however anytime someone exposes Belicheat for the liar and cheater he is and mentions facts that brady is now in the same catagory as barry bonds,a liar and cheater,you deny that reality and make the false statement apples and oranges.
> 
> you kill me. Now pooper,HIM i would expect to say that but you? come on man,your brighter than that dude.
> 
> 
> you can sugarcoat it all you want to but Brady and Belicheat should be best friends with Barry Bonds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Is Jimmy Johnson a cheat? How about the Chiefs?
> *Jimmy Johnson Tells Us the Chiefs Taped Signals -- Again *
> 
> What about the Cleveland Browns? NFL investigators have visited Browns over in-game texting ProFootballTalk
> 
> The Chargers were also fined for cheating - Chargers facing sanctions for illegal use of stickum ProFootballTalk
> are they cheaters too?
> 
> Where is the outrage  when the Cowboys and Redskins were fined millions in cap dollars after being found guilty of purposely dumping salaries into the uncapped year in 2010?
> 
> Why didn’t the NFL deem it necessary to make quarterbacks and coaches speak to their accountability and respect for the integrity of the game when just recently caught the Vikings heating game balls on the sideline in a 12-degree game against the Panthers _after _they supposedly reminded both teams that it was illegal to do so? Are the Vikings cheaters?
> 
> Bottom line- none of those teams are being called "Cheaters". Why not? Because they don't do the one thing the Patriots do very well, WIN CHAMPIONSHIPS!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW Tom lied to the Wells' investigation team and withheld evidence and there were those TEXTS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh my!! I'm simply shocked and outraged!! Guess those 4 rings, 3 SB MVP's, and 12 division titles (the most ever by a QB)  won by Brady are all tainted now.....all because a football that was touched by the refs on every play, might have been under-inflated......boohoo....
> 
> Those (gasp) under-inflated balls are why the Pats held the Colts to 7 points.......and everyone knows it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly, you are a nutjob......
Click to expand...


I am not the one who is all butthurt  pleading the case of a confirmed liar and cheater.

Lookie here, "Tom Brady’s Legacy as One of the Best Takes a Hit". Brady knew about those illegal footballs when he showed up in January, several days after the A.F.C. title game, at a news conference that had been called to address the scandal. In front of a room filled with reporters, he gripped the lectern so hard it looked like he was trying to squeeze the life out of it."

*http://www.nytimes.com/2015/05/07/s...gacy-as-one-of-the-best-takes-a-hit.html?_r=0*



In the end Brady is not as good as his hero Joe Montana no matter how many rings or  records he holds he will always have the "asterisk". He is a liar and a cheater and like Joe Montana a 4 time Super Bowl winner just not the same  class individual or athlete.


----------



## Zander

Alex. said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poor Alex.....you know that the pressure of the balls does not win NFL games.
> 
> You aren’t mad about deflation or inflation; you just want to hate the Patriots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have said this before,the pressure of the balls was not a factor in the playoff game against the colts,however it WAS in the game against the ravens which was a very close game.
> 
> Seems you are doing the same thing pooper always does in his debates,evading the facts that the cheatriots ever since Kraft took over ownership of that team,have had a long history of cheating and lying ever since Belicheat became coach.
> 
> did you like grow up in boston or something?
> 
> seriously? I mean you talk about what a cheater pete the cheat is which I am in full agreement with you on obviously,however anytime someone exposes Belicheat for the liar and cheater he is and mentions facts that brady is now in the same catagory as barry bonds,a liar and cheater,you deny that reality and make the false statement apples and oranges.
> 
> you kill me. Now pooper,HIM i would expect to say that but you? come on man,your brighter than that dude.
> 
> 
> you can sugarcoat it all you want to but Brady and Belicheat should be best friends with Barry Bonds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Is Jimmy Johnson a cheat? How about the Chiefs?
> *Jimmy Johnson Tells Us the Chiefs Taped Signals -- Again *
> 
> What about the Cleveland Browns? NFL investigators have visited Browns over in-game texting ProFootballTalk
> 
> The Chargers were also fined for cheating - Chargers facing sanctions for illegal use of stickum ProFootballTalk
> are they cheaters too?
> 
> Where is the outrage  when the Cowboys and Redskins were fined millions in cap dollars after being found guilty of purposely dumping salaries into the uncapped year in 2010?
> 
> Why didn’t the NFL deem it necessary to make quarterbacks and coaches speak to their accountability and respect for the integrity of the game when just recently caught the Vikings heating game balls on the sideline in a 12-degree game against the Panthers _after _they supposedly reminded both teams that it was illegal to do so? Are the Vikings cheaters?
> 
> Bottom line- none of those teams are being called "Cheaters". Why not? Because they don't do the one thing the Patriots do very well, WIN CHAMPIONSHIPS!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW Tom lied to the Wells' investigation team and withheld evidence and there were those TEXTS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh my!! I'm simply shocked and outraged!! Guess those 4 rings, 3 SB MVP's, and 12 division titles (the most ever by a QB)  won by Brady are all tainted now.....all because a football that was touched by the refs on every play, might have been under-inflated......boohoo....
> 
> Those (gasp) under-inflated balls are why the Pats held the Colts to 7 points.......and everyone knows it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly, you are a nutjob......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not the one who is all butthurt  pleading the case of a confirmed liar and cheater.
> 
> Lookie here, "Tom Brady’s Legacy as One of the Best Takes a Hit". Brady knew about those illegal footballs when he showed up in January, several days after the A.F.C. title game, at a news conference that had been called to address the scandal. In front of a room filled with reporters, he gripped the lectern so hard it looked like he was trying to squeeze the life out of it."
> 
> *http://www.nytimes.com/2015/05/07/s...gacy-as-one-of-the-best-takes-a-hit.html?_r=0*
> 
> 
> 
> In the end Brady is not as good as his hero Joe Montana no matter how many rings or  records he holds he will always have the "asterisk". He is a liar and a cheater and like Joe Montana a 4 time Super Bowl winner just not the same  class individual or athlete.
Click to expand...


Sorry, but I am not even a Pats fan... 

Every QB in the NFL does the same thing....they doctor the ball in little insignificant ways that have no bearing on the outcome of the game.  you're just jealous that Brady is so damn good and has such a sweet life.  

I  do think it's cute that you have such a man-crush on Joe Montana....


----------



## mudwhistle

HenryBHough said:


> Yup.
> 
> Time to ban football.
> 
> *For the children........*


Yup......The Patriots are racists.


----------



## Alex.

Zander said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have said this before,the pressure of the balls was not a factor in the playoff game against the colts,however it WAS in the game against the ravens which was a very close game.
> 
> Seems you are doing the same thing pooper always does in his debates,evading the facts that the cheatriots ever since Kraft took over ownership of that team,have had a long history of cheating and lying ever since Belicheat became coach.
> 
> did you like grow up in boston or something?
> 
> seriously? I mean you talk about what a cheater pete the cheat is which I am in full agreement with you on obviously,however anytime someone exposes Belicheat for the liar and cheater he is and mentions facts that brady is now in the same catagory as barry bonds,a liar and cheater,you deny that reality and make the false statement apples and oranges.
> 
> you kill me. Now pooper,HIM i would expect to say that but you? come on man,your brighter than that dude.
> 
> 
> you can sugarcoat it all you want to but Brady and Belicheat should be best friends with Barry Bonds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is Jimmy Johnson a cheat? How about the Chiefs?
> *Jimmy Johnson Tells Us the Chiefs Taped Signals -- Again *
> 
> What about the Cleveland Browns? NFL investigators have visited Browns over in-game texting ProFootballTalk
> 
> The Chargers were also fined for cheating - Chargers facing sanctions for illegal use of stickum ProFootballTalk
> are they cheaters too?
> 
> Where is the outrage  when the Cowboys and Redskins were fined millions in cap dollars after being found guilty of purposely dumping salaries into the uncapped year in 2010?
> 
> Why didn’t the NFL deem it necessary to make quarterbacks and coaches speak to their accountability and respect for the integrity of the game when just recently caught the Vikings heating game balls on the sideline in a 12-degree game against the Panthers _after _they supposedly reminded both teams that it was illegal to do so? Are the Vikings cheaters?
> 
> Bottom line- none of those teams are being called "Cheaters". Why not? Because they don't do the one thing the Patriots do very well, WIN CHAMPIONSHIPS!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW Tom lied to the Wells' investigation team and withheld evidence and there were those TEXTS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh my!! I'm simply shocked and outraged!! Guess those 4 rings, 3 SB MVP's, and 12 division titles (the most ever by a QB)  won by Brady are all tainted now.....all because a football that was touched by the refs on every play, might have been under-inflated......boohoo....
> 
> Those (gasp) under-inflated balls are why the Pats held the Colts to 7 points.......and everyone knows it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly, you are a nutjob......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not the one who is all butthurt  pleading the case of a confirmed liar and cheater.
> 
> Lookie here, "Tom Brady’s Legacy as One of the Best Takes a Hit". Brady knew about those illegal footballs when he showed up in January, several days after the A.F.C. title game, at a news conference that had been called to address the scandal. In front of a room filled with reporters, he gripped the lectern so hard it looked like he was trying to squeeze the life out of it."
> 
> *http://www.nytimes.com/2015/05/07/s...gacy-as-one-of-the-best-takes-a-hit.html?_r=0*
> 
> 
> 
> In the end Brady is not as good as his hero Joe Montana no matter how many rings or  records he holds he will always have the "asterisk". He is a liar and a cheater and like Joe Montana a 4 time Super Bowl winner just not the same  class individual or athlete.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, but I am not even a Pats fan...
> 
> Every QB in the NFL does the same thing....they doctor the ball in little insignificant ways that have no bearing on the outcome of the game.  you're just jealous that Brady is so damn good and has such a sweet life.
> 
> I  do think it's cute that you have such a man-crush on Joe Montana....
Click to expand...



The butthurt just flows, "*Tom Brady's idol Joe Montana points finger at Patriots Quarterback and says 'it was pretty obvious who deflated the balls'*

*Hall of fame Quarterback Joe Montana of the San Francisco 49ers says Tom Brady is responsible for the Deflategate scandal"*

*





"Ode to Montana: Tom Brady posted this snap of him wearing a 49ers Jersey back in 1983 along with the caption 'I've been preparing for Sunday since 1983!"

Tom Brady s idol Joe Montana points finger at Patriots Quarterback for Deflategate Daily Mail Online







*


----------



## Papageorgio

Zander said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poor Alex.....you know that the pressure of the balls does not win NFL games.
> 
> You aren’t mad about deflation or inflation; you just want to hate the Patriots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have said this before,the pressure of the balls was not a factor in the playoff game against the colts,however it WAS in the game against the ravens which was a very close game.
> 
> Seems you are doing the same thing pooper always does in his debates,evading the facts that the cheatriots ever since Kraft took over ownership of that team,have had a long history of cheating and lying ever since Belicheat became coach.
> 
> did you like grow up in boston or something?
> 
> seriously? I mean you talk about what a cheater pete the cheat is which I am in full agreement with you on obviously,however anytime someone exposes Belicheat for the liar and cheater he is and mentions facts that brady is now in the same catagory as barry bonds,a liar and cheater,you deny that reality and make the false statement apples and oranges.
> 
> you kill me. Now pooper,HIM i would expect to say that but you? come on man,your brighter than that dude.
> 
> 
> you can sugarcoat it all you want to but Brady and Belicheat should be best friends with Barry Bonds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Is Jimmy Johnson a cheat? How about the Chiefs?
> *Jimmy Johnson Tells Us the Chiefs Taped Signals -- Again *
> 
> What about the Cleveland Browns? NFL investigators have visited Browns over in-game texting ProFootballTalk
> 
> The Chargers were also fined for cheating - Chargers facing sanctions for illegal use of stickum ProFootballTalk
> are they cheaters too?
> 
> Where is the outrage  when the Cowboys and Redskins were fined millions in cap dollars after being found guilty of purposely dumping salaries into the uncapped year in 2010?
> 
> Why didn’t the NFL deem it necessary to make quarterbacks and coaches speak to their accountability and respect for the integrity of the game when just recently caught the Vikings heating game balls on the sideline in a 12-degree game against the Panthers _after _they supposedly reminded both teams that it was illegal to do so? Are the Vikings cheaters?
> 
> Bottom line- none of those teams are being called "Cheaters". Why not? Because they don't do the one thing the Patriots do very well, WIN CHAMPIONSHIPS!!!
Click to expand...


I hate Brady and the Patriots, give me most any other team besides Dallas or Seattle. Most issues with cheating are BS, I look at the Saints in BountyGate. The only reason they were punished is they got caught, but it happens regularly. Players get bonuses for tackles. Hell, BountyGate was going on when they won the SuperBowl, I don't bitch about it, and they beat the Colts who rank behind the Raiders as my team. Do I think the Saints should forfeit the win. Nope, cheating is happening and is going to happen. 

The Ravens, they had a wife beater playing on their team until the publicity got too bad, then dumped him. 

My Raiders lost the game to the Pats in 2001, pissed me off, bad calls and all however champions rise above and the Raiders fell short. 

Much ado about nothing, if this were the Rams, nobody would care, why because they aren't relevant.


----------



## Nutz

Brady stood in front of America and LIED.  There are text messages that prove it.  To preserve the integrity of the game...Brady and tehe Patriots MUST be punished.


----------



## Papageorgio

Nutz said:


> Brady stood in front of America and LIED.  There are text messages that prove it.  To preserve the integrity of the game...Brady and tehe Patriots MUST be punished.



Wow he lied? OMG, Hillary lied, Bill lied, Obama lied, Sharpton lied, Elizabeth Warren lied, Debbie Wasserman Schultz lied, Pete Rozelle lied, Goodell lied, Adrian Petersen lied, Ray Rice lied, Hernandez lied, Kobe Bryant lied. Of all those people, where do you rank his lie?


----------



## Nutz

Papageorgio said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brady stood in front of America and LIED.  There are text messages that prove it.  To preserve the integrity of the game...Brady and tehe Patriots MUST be punished.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow he lied? OMG, Hillary lied, Bill lied, Obama lied, Sharpton lied, Elizabeth Warren lied, Debbie Wasserman Schultz lied, Pete Rozelle lied, Goodell lied, Adrian Petersen lied, Ray Rice lied, Hernandez lied, Kobe Bryant lied. Of all those people, where do you rank his lie?
Click to expand...

Petersen lied?  That man was suspended for a season...the same shold be done to Brady.  THEY CHEATED!


----------



## Papageorgio

Nutz said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brady stood in front of America and LIED.  There are text messages that prove it.  To preserve the integrity of the game...Brady and tehe Patriots MUST be punished.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow he lied? OMG, Hillary lied, Bill lied, Obama lied, Sharpton lied, Elizabeth Warren lied, Debbie Wasserman Schultz lied, Pete Rozelle lied, Goodell lied, Adrian Petersen lied, Ray Rice lied, Hernandez lied, Kobe Bryant lied. Of all those people, where do you rank his lie?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Petersen lied?  That man was suspended for a season...the same shold be done to Brady.  THEY CHEATED!
Click to expand...


Yes at first he denied the charges he beat his four year old, which is worse, beating a four year old or lying about the air pressure in a ball? You tell me. What is worse, lying about beating your wife or lying about the air pressure in a ball? Lying about raping a girl or lying about the air pressure in a ball? Lying about a drug problem or lying about the air pressure in a ball. 

So you think beating a four year old is the same as deflating a football a pound?


----------



## Alex.

Papageorgio said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brady stood in front of America and LIED.  There are text messages that prove it.  To preserve the integrity of the game...Brady and tehe Patriots MUST be punished.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow he lied? OMG, Hillary lied, Bill lied, Obama lied, Sharpton lied, Elizabeth Warren lied, Debbie Wasserman Schultz lied, Pete Rozelle lied, Goodell lied, Adrian Petersen lied, Ray Rice lied, Hernandez lied, Kobe Bryant lied. Of all those people, where do you rank his lie?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Petersen lied?  That man was suspended for a season...the same shold be done to Brady.  THEY CHEATED!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes at first he denied the charges he beat his four year old, which is worse, beating a four year old or lying about the air pressure in a ball? You tell me. What is worse, lying about beating your wife or lying about the air pressure in a ball? Lying about raping a girl or lying about the air pressure in a ball? Lying about a drug problem or lying about the air pressure in a ball.
> 
> So you think beating a four year old is the same as deflating a football a pound?
Click to expand...

 Think context of transgression.


----------



## Papageorgio

Alex. said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brady stood in front of America and LIED.  There are text messages that prove it.  To preserve the integrity of the game...Brady and tehe Patriots MUST be punished.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow he lied? OMG, Hillary lied, Bill lied, Obama lied, Sharpton lied, Elizabeth Warren lied, Debbie Wasserman Schultz lied, Pete Rozelle lied, Goodell lied, Adrian Petersen lied, Ray Rice lied, Hernandez lied, Kobe Bryant lied. Of all those people, where do you rank his lie?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Petersen lied?  That man was suspended for a season...the same shold be done to Brady.  THEY CHEATED!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes at first he denied the charges he beat his four year old, which is worse, beating a four year old or lying about the air pressure in a ball? You tell me. What is worse, lying about beating your wife or lying about the air pressure in a ball? Lying about raping a girl or lying about the air pressure in a ball? Lying about a drug problem or lying about the air pressure in a ball.
> 
> So you think beating a four year old is the same as deflating a football a pound?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Think context of transgression.
Click to expand...


So what is the penalty, you tell me.


----------



## Alex.

Papageorgio said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brady stood in front of America and LIED.  There are text messages that prove it.  To preserve the integrity of the game...Brady and tehe Patriots MUST be punished.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow he lied? OMG, Hillary lied, Bill lied, Obama lied, Sharpton lied, Elizabeth Warren lied, Debbie Wasserman Schultz lied, Pete Rozelle lied, Goodell lied, Adrian Petersen lied, Ray Rice lied, Hernandez lied, Kobe Bryant lied. Of all those people, where do you rank his lie?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Petersen lied?  That man was suspended for a season...the same shold be done to Brady.  THEY CHEATED!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes at first he denied the charges he beat his four year old, which is worse, beating a four year old or lying about the air pressure in a ball? You tell me. What is worse, lying about beating your wife or lying about the air pressure in a ball? Lying about raping a girl or lying about the air pressure in a ball? Lying about a drug problem or lying about the air pressure in a ball.
> 
> So you think beating a four year old is the same as deflating a football a pound?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Think context of transgression.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what is the penalty, you tell me.
Click to expand...



I have no idea, he has already paid some of the price for lying and noncooperation, his reputation has taken a hit, his legacy is diminished,. What will the NFL do?

According to Bill Polian:

"All you can do is point to the precedent for integrity of the game violations," Hall of Fame former general manager Bill Polian, a member of the competition committee for 19 years, told USA TODAY Sports. "(Team president) Rich McKay with the Falcons had no knowledge of any involvement with (pumped-in artificial crowd noise into the Georgia Dome). Yet he was still suspended (from the competition committee), and they lost a draft pick.

"The (New Orleans Saints coach) Sean Payton (year-long) Bountygate suspension. And the ... suspension (four games for general manager Ray Farmer for illegally texting to the sideline) in the Browns' case. In two of the three cases, there was complete cooperation.

"In this case, there's some hint of non-cooperation. And it is a serious violation. It's been a long-standing principle in the league that the closer you get to the white line, the more serious the violation is. And this is one that is clearly between the white lines."

What s next for Tom Brady NFL precedent suggests harsh discipline says Bill Polian


----------



## Papageorgio

Alex. said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow he lied? OMG, Hillary lied, Bill lied, Obama lied, Sharpton lied, Elizabeth Warren lied, Debbie Wasserman Schultz lied, Pete Rozelle lied, Goodell lied, Adrian Petersen lied, Ray Rice lied, Hernandez lied, Kobe Bryant lied. Of all those people, where do you rank his lie?
> 
> 
> 
> Petersen lied?  That man was suspended for a season...the same shold be done to Brady.  THEY CHEATED!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes at first he denied the charges he beat his four year old, which is worse, beating a four year old or lying about the air pressure in a ball? You tell me. What is worse, lying about beating your wife or lying about the air pressure in a ball? Lying about raping a girl or lying about the air pressure in a ball? Lying about a drug problem or lying about the air pressure in a ball.
> 
> So you think beating a four year old is the same as deflating a football a pound?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Think context of transgression.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what is the penalty, you tell me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea, he has already paid some of the price for lying and noncooperation, his reputation has taken a hit, his legacy is diminished,. What will the NFL do?
> 
> According to Bill Polian:
> 
> "All you can do is point to the precedent for integrity of the game violations," Hall of Fame former general manager Bill Polian, a member of the competition committee for 19 years, told USA TODAY Sports. "(Team president) Rich McKay with the Falcons had no knowledge of any involvement with (pumped-in artificial crowd noise into the Georgia Dome). Yet he was still suspended (from the competition committee), and they lost a draft pick.
> 
> "The (New Orleans Saints coach) Sean Payton (year-long) Bountygate suspension. And the ... suspension (four games for general manager Ray Farmer for illegally texting to the sideline) in the Browns' case. In two of the three cases, there was complete cooperation.
> 
> "In this case, there's some hint of non-cooperation. And it is a serious violation. It's been a long-standing principle in the league that the closer you get to the white line, the more serious the violation is. And this is one that is clearly between the white lines."
> 
> What s next for Tom Brady NFL precedent suggests harsh discipline says Bill Polian
Click to expand...


So do you suspend players, the organization, the owner, the coach, draft picks? Which players do you suspend? The entire WR corp and the RBs and the QBs and the centers, they all had to know. Ballboys, those that inflated and deflated balls knew. So what do you do? Draft picks? Suspensions? Fines? Banning from football? 

What is best interest of football.


----------



## Diana1180

N.F.L. Sentences Tom Brady to Year with Jets for Deflategate - The New Yorker

lol


----------



## Papageorgio

Diana1180 said:


> N.F.L. Sentences Tom Brady to Year with Jets for Deflategate - The New Yorker
> 
> lol



In America there are laws against cruel punishment. No way would this hold up! 

Lol!


----------



## Mad Scientist

The NFL is a Privately Owned Business and subject to just as much corruption as any other Company that has a 10 Billion dollar a year cash flow.

Chargers owner Alex Spanos said the only year his team lost money was when they went to the Stupid Bowl. I suspect there are other teams that understand business and are happy to just get through the season without losing money and no bad press. The Cleveland Browns immediately come to mind.

If you ran a successful car dealership that only lost money when you became the country's #1 dealer, wouldn't you NOT want to be #1?

Hey the fans buy the tickets. Someone else financed MY stadium. I get guaranteed money from the regular season. WHY would I wanna' mess with that?


----------



## Diana1180

Papageorgio said:


> Diana1180 said:
> 
> 
> 
> N.F.L. Sentences Tom Brady to Year with Jets for Deflategate - The New Yorker
> 
> lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In America there are laws against cruel punishment. No way would this hold up!
> 
> Lol!
Click to expand...


The Jets would be happy.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

I'd be good with this ....
Tom Brady discipline everything is being considered Miami Dolphins In Depth


----------



## HUGGY

Papageorgio said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> A ref handles the ball on every play just as Brady......were they paid off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reasonable conclusion, or it happens with many teams all the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There seems to be a history of this with Tom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sure it happens all over the league, I really don't think it is a big deal.
Click to expand...


I'm sure it doesn't happen in Seattle.  Wilson has huge hands.  He doesn't need a deflated ball to grip under any conditions.  If you want to look for where it would be prevalent, look for QBs with smallish hands.  Those are the only teams that really benefit from a deflated ball.  The receivers also can catch the ball easier with a softer ball but there is higher accuracy on the longer throws with a ball that has higher inflation.


----------



## HUGGY

Alex. said:


> *"Tom Brady and the New England Patriots cheated their way to a Super Bowl*
> 
> *You still want that apology, Robert Kraft? The one you’ve been smarmily waiting for since February, acting high and mighty in your two-toned shirts, certain that the New England Patriots had nothing to do with the Deflategate controversy and projecting such a confident air with your statements that there’s “no smoking gun,” leading most to believe that you knew something they didn’t —  that the Wells Report was a witch hunt that would exonerate those always-honest Patriots?"*
> *Tom Brady and the New England Patriots cheated their way to a Super Bowl For The Win*
> 
> No surprises here. Cheaters gonna cheat, deflators gonna deflate



That's stupid.  Seattle LOST the Super Bowl more than Brady cheated his way to a victory.  AND even more than that, the Pats DB, Butler, made an unbelievably good play to win it for NE.

What happened during the season I don't have a clue if Brady cheated with deflated balls or not.  In the Big Game he didn't cheat.


----------



## Alex.

HUGGY said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Tom Brady and the New England Patriots cheated their way to a Super Bowl*
> 
> *You still want that apology, Robert Kraft? The one you’ve been smarmily waiting for since February, acting high and mighty in your two-toned shirts, certain that the New England Patriots had nothing to do with the Deflategate controversy and projecting such a confident air with your statements that there’s “no smoking gun,” leading most to believe that you knew something they didn’t —  that the Wells Report was a witch hunt that would exonerate those always-honest Patriots?"*
> *Tom Brady and the New England Patriots cheated their way to a Super Bowl For The Win*
> 
> No surprises here. Cheaters gonna cheat, deflators gonna deflate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's stupid.  Seattle LOST the Super Bowl more than Brady cheated his way to a victory.  AND even more than that, the Pats DB, Butler, made an unbelievably good play to win it for NE.
> 
> What happened during the season I don't have a clue if Brady cheated with deflated balls or not.  In the Big Game he didn't cheat.
Click to expand...

By definition getting into the SB is by a culmination of wins throughout the season. Have to take all the oarts of the thius situation into consideration not just one game.


----------



## Nutz

Papageorgio Remember the discussion about Pete Rose and allowng him nto the HF?  

Same principle...the NFL MUST protect the integrity of the game.  Cheating cannot be tolerated...especially when the club has been caught before.  Tom Brady stood up and claimed he didn't even know the equipment manager...yet they found text messages and believe he actually rewarded the guy for doing his bidding with the footballs.  There must be significant punshment...or it would be obvious that the NFL doesn't care.


----------



## Papageorgio

Alex. said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Tom Brady and the New England Patriots cheated their way to a Super Bowl*
> 
> *You still want that apology, Robert Kraft? The one you’ve been smarmily waiting for since February, acting high and mighty in your two-toned shirts, certain that the New England Patriots had nothing to do with the Deflategate controversy and projecting such a confident air with your statements that there’s “no smoking gun,” leading most to believe that you knew something they didn’t —  that the Wells Report was a witch hunt that would exonerate those always-honest Patriots?"*
> *Tom Brady and the New England Patriots cheated their way to a Super Bowl For The Win*
> 
> No surprises here. Cheaters gonna cheat, deflators gonna deflate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's stupid.  Seattle LOST the Super Bowl more than Brady cheated his way to a victory.  AND even more than that, the Pats DB, Butler, made an unbelievably good play to win it for NE.
> 
> What happened during the season I don't have a clue if Brady cheated with deflated balls or not.  In the Big Game he didn't cheat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By definition getting into the SB is by a culmination of wins throughout the season. Have to take all the oarts of the thius situation into consideration not just one game.
Click to expand...


And how do you do that? You have BountyGate, it had a role in the regular season as well as the playoffs.

How do you reconcile the Patriots and the errors. We are talking the integrity of the game, right? So what is the solution? 

Ban all players on the offense that touched the ball? Ban the owner for a year? Strip the Pats of all wins since Brady has been QB? Ban Brady permanently? Tak away draft picks for eight years? 

You keep saying how bad this is yet you play politician when talk of punishment is mentioned.


----------



## Papageorgio

Nutz said:


> Papageorgio Remember the discussion about Pete Rose and allowng him nto the HF?
> 
> Same principle...the NFL MUST protect the integrity of the game.  Cheating cannot be tolerated...especially when the club has been caught before.  Tom Brady stood up and claimed he didn't even know the equipment manager...yet they found text messages and believe he actually rewarded the guy for doing his bidding with the footballs.  There must be significant punshment...or it would be obvious that the NFL doesn't care.



What is the punishment? Draft picks? Suspension? How long? Who do you suspend? Coaches, players, players that played seasons ago? 

You guys are great at saying there needs to be a punishment, what do you want it to be for getting caught?


----------



## Nutz

Papageorgio said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Tom Brady and the New England Patriots cheated their way to a Super Bowl*
> 
> *You still want that apology, Robert Kraft? The one you’ve been smarmily waiting for since February, acting high and mighty in your two-toned shirts, certain that the New England Patriots had nothing to do with the Deflategate controversy and projecting such a confident air with your statements that there’s “no smoking gun,” leading most to believe that you knew something they didn’t —  that the Wells Report was a witch hunt that would exonerate those always-honest Patriots?"*
> *Tom Brady and the New England Patriots cheated their way to a Super Bowl For The Win*
> 
> No surprises here. Cheaters gonna cheat, deflators gonna deflate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's stupid.  Seattle LOST the Super Bowl more than Brady cheated his way to a victory.  AND even more than that, the Pats DB, Butler, made an unbelievably good play to win it for NE.
> 
> What happened during the season I don't have a clue if Brady cheated with deflated balls or not.  In the Big Game he didn't cheat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By definition getting into the SB is by a culmination of wins throughout the season. Have to take all the oarts of the thius situation into consideration not just one game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And how do you do that? You have BountyGate, it had a role in the regular season as well as the playoffs.
> 
> How do you reconcile the Patriots and the errors. We are talking the integrity of the game, right? So what is the solution?
> 
> Ban all players on the offense that touched the ball? Ban the owner for a year? Strip the Pats of all wins since Brady has been QB? Ban Brady permanently? Tak away draft picks for eight years?
> 
> You keep saying how bad this is yet you play politician when talk of punishment is mentioned.
Click to expand...

BountyGate isn't an advantage derived from cheating.  Deflating football for ease of use is perverting the spirit of the game and the rules.


----------



## Nutz

Papageorgio said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio Remember the discussion about Pete Rose and allowng him nto the HF?
> 
> Same principle...the NFL MUST protect the integrity of the game.  Cheating cannot be tolerated...especially when the club has been caught before.  Tom Brady stood up and claimed he didn't even know the equipment manager...yet they found text messages and believe he actually rewarded the guy for doing his bidding with the footballs.  There must be significant punshment...or it would be obvious that the NFL doesn't care.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is the punishment? Draft picks? Suspension? How long? Who do you suspend? Coaches, players, players that played seasons ago?
> 
> You guys are great at saying there needs to be a punishment, what do you want it to be for getting caught?
Click to expand...

Brady, gone for at last 6 games if not a season.  Tom Brady ORCHESTRATED all of this.


----------



## Papageorgio

Nutz said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Tom Brady and the New England Patriots cheated their way to a Super Bowl*
> 
> *You still want that apology, Robert Kraft? The one you’ve been smarmily waiting for since February, acting high and mighty in your two-toned shirts, certain that the New England Patriots had nothing to do with the Deflategate controversy and projecting such a confident air with your statements that there’s “no smoking gun,” leading most to believe that you knew something they didn’t —  that the Wells Report was a witch hunt that would exonerate those always-honest Patriots?"*
> *Tom Brady and the New England Patriots cheated their way to a Super Bowl For The Win*
> 
> No surprises here. Cheaters gonna cheat, deflators gonna deflate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's stupid.  Seattle LOST the Super Bowl more than Brady cheated his way to a victory.  AND even more than that, the Pats DB, Butler, made an unbelievably good play to win it for NE.
> 
> What happened during the season I don't have a clue if Brady cheated with deflated balls or not.  In the Big Game he didn't cheat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By definition getting into the SB is by a culmination of wins throughout the season. Have to take all the oarts of the thius situation into consideration not just one game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And how do you do that? You have BountyGate, it had a role in the regular season as well as the playoffs.
> 
> How do you reconcile the Patriots and the errors. We are talking the integrity of the game, right? So what is the solution?
> 
> Ban all players on the offense that touched the ball? Ban the owner for a year? Strip the Pats of all wins since Brady has been QB? Ban Brady permanently? Tak away draft picks for eight years?
> 
> You keep saying how bad this is yet you play politician when talk of punishment is mentioned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BountyGate isn't an advantage derived from cheating.  Deflating football for ease of use is perverting the spirit of the game and the rules.
Click to expand...


What is the punishment, take BountyGate out. For perverting the spirit of the game, what should the penalty be?


----------



## Diana1180

Nutz said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio Remember the discussion about Pete Rose and allowng him nto the HF?
> 
> Same principle...the NFL MUST protect the integrity of the game.  Cheating cannot be tolerated...especially when the club has been caught before.  Tom Brady stood up and claimed he didn't even know the equipment manager...yet they found text messages and believe he actually rewarded the guy for doing his bidding with the footballs.  There must be significant punshment...or it would be obvious that the NFL doesn't care.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is the punishment? Draft picks? Suspension? How long? Who do you suspend? Coaches, players, players that played seasons ago?
> 
> You guys are great at saying there needs to be a punishment, what do you want it to be for getting caught?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brady, gone for at last 6 games if not a season.  Tom Brady ORCHESTRATED all of this.
Click to expand...


Prove it.  Because nothing in the Wells report proves that Brady orchestrated this.


----------



## Nutz

Papageorgio said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Tom Brady and the New England Patriots cheated their way to a Super Bowl*
> 
> *You still want that apology, Robert Kraft? The one you’ve been smarmily waiting for since February, acting high and mighty in your two-toned shirts, certain that the New England Patriots had nothing to do with the Deflategate controversy and projecting such a confident air with your statements that there’s “no smoking gun,” leading most to believe that you knew something they didn’t —  that the Wells Report was a witch hunt that would exonerate those always-honest Patriots?"*
> *Tom Brady and the New England Patriots cheated their way to a Super Bowl For The Win*
> 
> No surprises here. Cheaters gonna cheat, deflators gonna deflate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's stupid.  Seattle LOST the Super Bowl more than Brady cheated his way to a victory.  AND even more than that, the Pats DB, Butler, made an unbelievably good play to win it for NE.
> 
> What happened during the season I don't have a clue if Brady cheated with deflated balls or not.  In the Big Game he didn't cheat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By definition getting into the SB is by a culmination of wins throughout the season. Have to take all the oarts of the thius situation into consideration not just one game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And how do you do that? You have BountyGate, it had a role in the regular season as well as the playoffs.
> 
> How do you reconcile the Patriots and the errors. We are talking the integrity of the game, right? So what is the solution?
> 
> Ban all players on the offense that touched the ball? Ban the owner for a year? Strip the Pats of all wins since Brady has been QB? Ban Brady permanently? Tak away draft picks for eight years?
> 
> You keep saying how bad this is yet you play politician when talk of punishment is mentioned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BountyGate isn't an advantage derived from cheating.  Deflating football for ease of use is perverting the spirit of the game and the rules.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is the punishment, take BountyGate out. For perverting the spirit of the game, what should the penalty be?
Click to expand...

6 games if not the saeson.   If he gets caught agan...banned from the NFL for life. 

The NFL suspend AP for disciplining his kid (off the field) but you think they should ignore Tom Brady cheating on the field?

What does that teach chldren?


----------



## Papageorgio

Nutz said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio Remember the discussion about Pete Rose and allowng him nto the HF?
> 
> Same principle...the NFL MUST protect the integrity of the game.  Cheating cannot be tolerated...especially when the club has been caught before.  Tom Brady stood up and claimed he didn't even know the equipment manager...yet they found text messages and believe he actually rewarded the guy for doing his bidding with the footballs.  There must be significant punshment...or it would be obvious that the NFL doesn't care.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is the punishment? Draft picks? Suspension? How long? Who do you suspend? Coaches, players, players that played seasons ago?
> 
> You guys are great at saying there needs to be a punishment, what do you want it to be for getting caught?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brady, gone for at last 6 games if not a season.  Tom Brady ORCHESTRATED all of this.
Click to expand...


 I would imagine the RBs, WRs and TEs all knew. What is their punishment? 

Ownership or at least management knew, what about them? 

What about the equipment mangers and ballboys? What is their punishment?

You need to punish all who knew for the integrity of the game.


----------



## Nutz

Diana1180 said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio Remember the discussion about Pete Rose and allowng him nto the HF?
> 
> Same principle...the NFL MUST protect the integrity of the game.  Cheating cannot be tolerated...especially when the club has been caught before.  Tom Brady stood up and claimed he didn't even know the equipment manager...yet they found text messages and believe he actually rewarded the guy for doing his bidding with the footballs.  There must be significant punshment...or it would be obvious that the NFL doesn't care.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is the punishment? Draft picks? Suspension? How long? Who do you suspend? Coaches, players, players that played seasons ago?
> 
> You guys are great at saying there needs to be a punishment, what do you want it to be for getting caught?[/t sure does state that brady more than likely orchestarted the cheating.
> 
> 
> Brady, gone for at last 6 games if not a season.  Tom Brady ORCHESTRATED all of this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Prove it.  Because nothing in the Wells report proves that Brady orchestrated this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you actually read the report?
Click to expand...


----------



## Papageorgio

Diana1180 said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio Remember the discussion about Pete Rose and allowng him nto the HF?
> 
> Same principle...the NFL MUST protect the integrity of the game.  Cheating cannot be tolerated...especially when the club has been caught before.  Tom Brady stood up and claimed he didn't even know the equipment manager...yet they found text messages and believe he actually rewarded the guy for doing his bidding with the footballs.  There must be significant punshment...or it would be obvious that the NFL doesn't care.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is the punishment? Draft picks? Suspension? How long? Who do you suspend? Coaches, players, players that played seasons ago?
> 
> You guys are great at saying there needs to be a punishment, what do you want it to be for getting caught?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brady, gone for at last 6 games if not a season.  Tom Brady ORCHESTRATED all of this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Prove it.  Because nothing in the Wells report proves that Brady orchestrated this.
Click to expand...


It say's the Patriots probably knew, I believe they did. I think the NFL will have to act.


----------



## Nutz

Papageorgio said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio Remember the discussion about Pete Rose and allowng him nto the HF?
> 
> Same principle...the NFL MUST protect the integrity of the game.  Cheating cannot be tolerated...especially when the club has been caught before.  Tom Brady stood up and claimed he didn't even know the equipment manager...yet they found text messages and believe he actually rewarded the guy for doing his bidding with the footballs.  There must be significant punshment...or it would be obvious that the NFL doesn't care.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is the punishment? Draft picks? Suspension? How long? Who do you suspend? Coaches, players, players that played seasons ago?
> 
> You guys are great at saying there needs to be a punishment, what do you want it to be for getting caught?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brady, gone for at last 6 games if not a season.  Tom Brady ORCHESTRATED all of this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would imagine the RBs, WRs and TEs all knew. What is their punishment?
> 
> Ownership or at least management knew, what about them?
> 
> What about the equipment mangers and ballboys? What is their punishment?
> 
> You need to punish all who knew for the integrity of the game.
Click to expand...

Why would anyone know other than Dirty Bady and his EM?  The report said Cheatercheck ddn't know.  ..I believe that.


----------



## Papageorgio

Nutz said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's stupid.  Seattle LOST the Super Bowl more than Brady cheated his way to a victory.  AND even more than that, the Pats DB, Butler, made an unbelievably good play to win it for NE.
> 
> What happened during the season I don't have a clue if Brady cheated with deflated balls or not.  In the Big Game he didn't cheat.
> 
> 
> 
> By definition getting into the SB is by a culmination of wins throughout the season. Have to take all the oarts of the thius situation into consideration not just one game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And how do you do that? You have BountyGate, it had a role in the regular season as well as the playoffs.
> 
> How do you reconcile the Patriots and the errors. We are talking the integrity of the game, right? So what is the solution?
> 
> Ban all players on the offense that touched the ball? Ban the owner for a year? Strip the Pats of all wins since Brady has been QB? Ban Brady permanently? Tak away draft picks for eight years?
> 
> You keep saying how bad this is yet you play politician when talk of punishment is mentioned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BountyGate isn't an advantage derived from cheating.  Deflating football for ease of use is perverting the spirit of the game and the rules.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is the punishment, take BountyGate out. For perverting the spirit of the game, what should the penalty be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 6 games if not the saeson.   If he gets caught agan...banned from the NFL for life.
> 
> The NFL suspend AP for disciplining his kid (off the field) but you think they should ignore Tom Brady cheating on the field?
> 
> What does that teach chldren?
Click to expand...


I never said that, you want to isolate Brady in all this, if he knew, then I would imagine many knew. You can't punish one and not the rest of the participants. That damages the integrity of the game.


----------



## Alex.

Diana1180 said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio Remember the discussion about Pete Rose and allowng him nto the HF?
> 
> Same principle...the NFL MUST protect the integrity of the game.  Cheating cannot be tolerated...especially when the club has been caught before.  Tom Brady stood up and claimed he didn't even know the equipment manager...yet they found text messages and believe he actually rewarded the guy for doing his bidding with the footballs.  There must be significant punshment...or it would be obvious that the NFL doesn't care.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is the punishment? Draft picks? Suspension? How long? Who do you suspend? Coaches, players, players that played seasons ago?
> 
> You guys are great at saying there needs to be a punishment, what do you want it to be for getting caught?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brady, gone for at last 6 games if not a season.  Tom Brady ORCHESTRATED all of this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Prove it.  Because nothing in the Wells report proves that Brady orchestrated this.
Click to expand...

"Based on information from Brady, Jastremski and contemporaneous text communications, it appears that
Brady first came to review the footballs as Jastremski was finishing this process, at or around 12:00 or 12:30
p.m."



In Wells' report footnote 15 states:
Brady made public statements concerning his preference for a “deflated” ball at least as early as 2011.
Specifically, during a November 14, 2011 interview on Boston‟s WEEI radio, Brady praised Patriots tight end
Rob Gronkowski for powerfully spiking footballs after scoring touchdowns because of its impact on the ball.
Brady stated that “I love that, because I like the deflated ball.

https://nfllabor.files.wordpress.co...s-re-footballs-used-during-afc-championsh.pdf

Brady also instructed the staff on how he liked his balls  prepared. Read the report.


----------



## Papageorgio

Nutz said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio Remember the discussion about Pete Rose and allowng him nto the HF?
> 
> Same principle...the NFL MUST protect the integrity of the game.  Cheating cannot be tolerated...especially when the club has been caught before.  Tom Brady stood up and claimed he didn't even know the equipment manager...yet they found text messages and believe he actually rewarded the guy for doing his bidding with the footballs.  There must be significant punshment...or it would be obvious that the NFL doesn't care.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is the punishment? Draft picks? Suspension? How long? Who do you suspend? Coaches, players, players that played seasons ago?
> 
> You guys are great at saying there needs to be a punishment, what do you want it to be for getting caught?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brady, gone for at last 6 games if not a season.  Tom Brady ORCHESTRATED all of this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would imagine the RBs, WRs and TEs all knew. What is their punishment?
> 
> Ownership or at least management knew, what about them?
> 
> What about the equipment mangers and ballboys? What is their punishment?
> 
> You need to punish all who knew for the integrity of the game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would anyone know other than Dirty Bady and his EM?  The report said Cheatercheck ddn't know.  ..I believe that.
Click to expand...


The defense of the Ravens could tell by holding the ball, are you saying the receivers didn't know? Do you just hate Brady? Are you saying the RBs couldn't tell? Are the players for New England really stupid? 

The Colts intercept one ball and could,tell. yet, no one else other than Brady knew? What about the equipment manager, he didn't know?


----------



## Papageorgio

Alex. said:


> Diana1180 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio Remember the discussion about Pete Rose and allowng him nto the HF?
> 
> Same principle...the NFL MUST protect the integrity of the game.  Cheating cannot be tolerated...especially when the club has been caught before.  Tom Brady stood up and claimed he didn't even know the equipment manager...yet they found text messages and believe he actually rewarded the guy for doing his bidding with the footballs.  There must be significant punshment...or it would be obvious that the NFL doesn't care.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is the punishment? Draft picks? Suspension? How long? Who do you suspend? Coaches, players, players that played seasons ago?
> 
> You guys are great at saying there needs to be a punishment, what do you want it to be for getting caught?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brady, gone for at last 6 games if not a season.  Tom Brady ORCHESTRATED all of this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Prove it.  Because nothing in the Wells report proves that Brady orchestrated this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Based on information from Brady, Jastremski and contemporaneous text communications, it appears that
> Brady first came to review the footballs as Jastremski was finishing this process, at or around 12:00 or 12:30
> p.m."
> 
> 
> 
> In Wells' report footnote 15 states:
> Brady made public statements concerning his preference for a “deflated” ball at least as early as 2011.
> Specifically, during a November 14, 2011 interview on Boston‟s WEEI radio, Brady praised Patriots tight end
> Rob Gronkowski for powerfully spiking footballs after scoring touchdowns because of its impact on the ball.
> Brady stated that “I love that, because I like the deflated ball.
> 
> https://nfllabor.files.wordpress.co...s-re-footballs-used-during-afc-championsh.pdf
> 
> Brady also instructed the staff on how he liked his balls  prepared. Read the report.
Click to expand...


So the equipment manager knew, all of Boston knew, Gronk knew, so I would imagine management knew, what is the punishment? Come on, let's hear what you think is fair and who should be punished?


----------



## Alex.

Papageorgio said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diana1180 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio Remember the discussion about Pete Rose and allowng him nto the HF?
> 
> Same principle...the NFL MUST protect the integrity of the game.  Cheating cannot be tolerated...especially when the club has been caught before.  Tom Brady stood up and claimed he didn't even know the equipment manager...yet they found text messages and believe he actually rewarded the guy for doing his bidding with the footballs.  There must be significant punshment...or it would be obvious that the NFL doesn't care.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is the punishment? Draft picks? Suspension? How long? Who do you suspend? Coaches, players, players that played seasons ago?
> 
> You guys are great at saying there needs to be a punishment, what do you want it to be for getting caught?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brady, gone for at last 6 games if not a season.  Tom Brady ORCHESTRATED all of this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Prove it.  Because nothing in the Wells report proves that Brady orchestrated this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Based on information from Brady, Jastremski and contemporaneous text communications, it appears that
> Brady first came to review the footballs as Jastremski was finishing this process, at or around 12:00 or 12:30
> p.m."
> 
> 
> 
> In Wells' report footnote 15 states:
> Brady made public statements concerning his preference for a “deflated” ball at least as early as 2011.
> Specifically, during a November 14, 2011 interview on Boston‟s WEEI radio, Brady praised Patriots tight end
> Rob Gronkowski for powerfully spiking footballs after scoring touchdowns because of its impact on the ball.
> Brady stated that “I love that, because I like the deflated ball.
> 
> https://nfllabor.files.wordpress.co...s-re-footballs-used-during-afc-championsh.pdf
> 
> Brady also instructed the staff on how he liked his balls  prepared. Read the report.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So the equipment manager knew, all of Boston knew, Gronk knew, so I would imagine management knew, what is the punishment? Come on, let's hear what you think is fair and who should be punished?
Click to expand...

 I saw your questions several times I am still considering


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Zander said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poor Alex.....you know that the pressure of the balls does not win NFL games.
> 
> You aren’t mad about deflation or inflation; you just want to hate the Patriots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have said this before,the pressure of the balls was not a factor in the playoff game against the colts,however it WAS in the game against the ravens which was a very close game.
> 
> Seems you are doing the same thing pooper always does in his debates,evading the facts that the cheatriots ever since Kraft took over ownership of that team,have had a long history of cheating and lying ever since Belicheat became coach.
> 
> did you like grow up in boston or something?
> 
> seriously? I mean you talk about what a cheater pete the cheat is which I am in full agreement with you on obviously,however anytime someone exposes Belicheat for the liar and cheater he is and mentions facts that brady is now in the same catagory as barry bonds,a liar and cheater,you deny that reality and make the false statement apples and oranges.
> 
> you kill me. Now pooper,HIM i would expect to say that but you? come on man,your brighter than that dude.
> 
> 
> you can sugarcoat it all you want to but Brady and Belicheat should be best friends with Barry Bonds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Is Jimmy Johnson a cheat? How about the Chiefs?
> *Jimmy Johnson Tells Us the Chiefs Taped Signals -- Again *
> 
> What about the Cleveland Browns? NFL investigators have visited Browns over in-game texting ProFootballTalk
> 
> The Chargers were also fined for cheating - Chargers facing sanctions for illegal use of stickum ProFootballTalk
> are they cheaters too?
> 
> Where is the outrage  when the Cowboys and Redskins were fined millions in cap dollars after being found guilty of purposely dumping salaries into the uncapped year in 2010?
> 
> Why didn’t the NFL deem it necessary to make quarterbacks and coaches speak to their accountability and respect for the integrity of the game when just recently caught the Vikings heating game balls on the sideline in a 12-degree game against the Panthers _after _they supposedly reminded both teams that it was illegal to do so? Are the Vikings cheaters?
> 
> Bottom line- none of those teams are being called "Cheaters". Why not? Because they don't do the one thing the Patriots do very well, WIN CHAMPIONSHIPS!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW Tom lied to the Wells' investigation team and withheld evidence and there were those TEXTS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh my!! I'm simply shocked and outraged!! Guess those 4 rings, 3 SB MVP's, and 12 division titles (the most ever by a QB)  won by Brady are all tainted now.....all because a football that was touched by the refs on every play, might have been under-inflated......boohoo....
> 
> Those (gasp) under-inflated balls are why the Pats held the Colts to 7 points.......and everyone knows it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly, you are a nutjob......
Click to expand...


great pic of you there Zander.

you are clearly a patriot apologist the same way Huggy is a pete carrol apologist and clearly HATE it when people tell the truth about belicheat and brady.

You sure have exposed your hypocrisy here.you shit on pete carrol all the time which i have NO PROBLEM WITH WHATSOEVER unlike Huggy ,yet anytime someone comes on here and shits on Belicheat,you go into meltdown mode and start grasping at straws trying to defend him.

You clearly have an obsession and HATE over people who expose brady and belicheat for the frauds they are same as I have an obsession over the Rams coming back to LA.

its hilarious how you go into meltdown mode and  claim alex,myself and others have a hate over Belicheat and brady when we expose what a fraud they are when you clearly have a HATE over people who expose what frauds they are and how they have tarnished their greatness.


You make fun of carrol and the seahawks organization which again,i myself could care less if you do,yet when someone like alex or myself makes fun of belicheat and brady,then you throw insults and go into meltdown mode over it.Looks like the truth hurts.


Yep,you live in LA no doubt,but you obviously grew up in boston the fact you HATE it when Belicheat and brady are exposed.


----------



## Anathema

This report finally proves what I've been saying for YEARS.... The New England Patriots are the spoiled rich kids of the NFL. The Patriots LOOK like exactly what the NFL wants a team to look like (publicly). They're a "team". They aren't a roster full of mercenary individuals and free agents, superstars for hire. They don't generally blow teams out, but always seem to find a way to "win" in the dend. That's EXACTLY what the NFL claims it wants every team to look like in this parity-driven, salary-cap restricted era of football.... Make every team's fans think this is the year THEIR TEAM will do what the Patriots have done for the last decade and a half. 

In reality the Patriots (and a few other teams) get a way with a mountain of crap because the NFL front office is covering for them. Spygate? Deflategate? The Tuck Rule. Three different situations in which the Patriots cheated or were assisted by NFL officials. It's only because OTHER TEAM OWNERS/Officials brought the charges in the Spygate and Deflategate situations that anything was even looked at.

As a Washington Redskins fan, I want to see what the penalties are. My team got CLOBBERED with $37 Million of reduced salary cap space for doing something that was totally LEGAL at the time they did it. If the Patriots don't get bent over by the NFL for this one, and again escape with a slap on the wrist, like in Spygate; the fans of the other 31 teams need to BLOW UP on the league for their collusion.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poor Alex.....you know that the pressure of the balls does not win NFL games.
> 
> You aren’t mad about deflation or inflation; you just want to hate the Patriots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have said this before,the pressure of the balls was not a factor in the playoff game against the colts,however it WAS in the game against the ravens which was a very close game.
> 
> Seems you are doing the same thing pooper always does in his debates,evading the facts that the cheatriots ever since Kraft took over ownership of that team,have had a long history of cheating and lying ever since Belicheat became coach.
> 
> did you like grow up in boston or something?
> 
> seriously? I mean you talk about what a cheater pete the cheat is which I am in full agreement with you on obviously,however anytime someone exposes Belicheat for the liar and cheater he is and mentions facts that brady is now in the same catagory as barry bonds,a liar and cheater,you deny that reality and make the false statement apples and oranges.
> 
> you kill me. Now pooper,HIM i would expect to say that but you? come on man,your brighter than that dude.
> 
> 
> you can sugarcoat it all you want to but Brady and Belicheat should be best friends with Barry Bonds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Is Jimmy Johnson a cheat? How about the Chiefs?
> *Jimmy Johnson Tells Us the Chiefs Taped Signals -- Again *
> 
> What about the Cleveland Browns? NFL investigators have visited Browns over in-game texting ProFootballTalk
> 
> The Chargers were also fined for cheating - Chargers facing sanctions for illegal use of stickum ProFootballTalk
> are they cheaters too?
> 
> Where is the outrage  when the Cowboys and Redskins were fined millions in cap dollars after being found guilty of purposely dumping salaries into the uncapped year in 2010?
> 
> Why didn’t the NFL deem it necessary to make quarterbacks and coaches speak to their accountability and respect for the integrity of the game when just recently caught the Vikings heating game balls on the sideline in a 12-degree game against the Panthers _after _they supposedly reminded both teams that it was illegal to do so? Are the Vikings cheaters?
> 
> Bottom line- none of those teams are being called "Cheaters". Why not? Because they don't do the one thing the Patriots do very well, WIN CHAMPIONSHIPS!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW Tom lied to the Wells' investigation team and withheld evidence and there were those TEXTS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh my!! I'm simply shocked and outraged!! Guess those 4 rings, 3 SB MVP's, and 12 division titles (the most ever by a QB)  won by Brady are all tainted now.....all because a football that was touched by the refs on every play, might have been under-inflated......boohoo....
> 
> Those (gasp) under-inflated balls are why the Pats held the Colts to 7 points.......and everyone knows it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly, you are a nutjob......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not the one who is all butthurt  pleading the case of a confirmed liar and cheater.
> 
> Lookie here, "Tom Brady’s Legacy as One of the Best Takes a Hit". Brady knew about those illegal footballs when he showed up in January, several days after the A.F.C. title game, at a news conference that had been called to address the scandal. In front of a room filled with reporters, he gripped the lectern so hard it looked like he was trying to squeeze the life out of it."
> 
> *http://www.nytimes.com/2015/05/07/s...gacy-as-one-of-the-best-takes-a-hit.html?_r=0*
> 
> 
> 
> In the end Brady is not as good as his hero Joe Montana no matter how many rings or  records he holds he will always have the "asterisk". He is a liar and a cheater and like Joe Montana a 4 time Super Bowl winner just not the same  class individual or athlete.
Click to expand...

 like that seem to hurt Zanders fellings.


Alex. said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poor Alex.....you know that the pressure of the balls does not win NFL games.
> 
> You aren’t mad about deflation or inflation; you just want to hate the Patriots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have said this before,the pressure of the balls was not a factor in the playoff game against the colts,however it WAS in the game against the ravens which was a very close game.
> 
> Seems you are doing the same thing pooper always does in his debates,evading the facts that the cheatriots ever since Kraft took over ownership of that team,have had a long history of cheating and lying ever since Belicheat became coach.
> 
> did you like grow up in boston or something?
> 
> seriously? I mean you talk about what a cheater pete the cheat is which I am in full agreement with you on obviously,however anytime someone exposes Belicheat for the liar and cheater he is and mentions facts that brady is now in the same catagory as barry bonds,a liar and cheater,you deny that reality and make the false statement apples and oranges.
> 
> you kill me. Now pooper,HIM i would expect to say that but you? come on man,your brighter than that dude.
> 
> 
> you can sugarcoat it all you want to but Brady and Belicheat should be best friends with Barry Bonds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Is Jimmy Johnson a cheat? How about the Chiefs?
> *Jimmy Johnson Tells Us the Chiefs Taped Signals -- Again *
> 
> What about the Cleveland Browns? NFL investigators have visited Browns over in-game texting ProFootballTalk
> 
> The Chargers were also fined for cheating - Chargers facing sanctions for illegal use of stickum ProFootballTalk
> are they cheaters too?
> 
> Where is the outrage  when the Cowboys and Redskins were fined millions in cap dollars after being found guilty of purposely dumping salaries into the uncapped year in 2010?
> 
> Why didn’t the NFL deem it necessary to make quarterbacks and coaches speak to their accountability and respect for the integrity of the game when just recently caught the Vikings heating game balls on the sideline in a 12-degree game against the Panthers _after _they supposedly reminded both teams that it was illegal to do so? Are the Vikings cheaters?
> 
> Bottom line- none of those teams are being called "Cheaters". Why not? Because they don't do the one thing the Patriots do very well, WIN CHAMPIONSHIPS!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW Tom lied to the Wells' investigation team and withheld evidence and there were those TEXTS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh my!! I'm simply shocked and outraged!! Guess those 4 rings, 3 SB MVP's, and 12 division titles (the most ever by a QB)  won by Brady are all tainted now.....all because a football that was touched by the refs on every play, might have been under-inflated......boohoo....
> 
> Those (gasp) under-inflated balls are why the Pats held the Colts to 7 points.......and everyone knows it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly, you are a nutjob......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not the one who is all butthurt  pleading the case of a confirmed liar and cheater.
> 
> Lookie here, "Tom Brady’s Legacy as One of the Best Takes a Hit". Brady knew about those illegal footballs when he showed up in January, several days after the A.F.C. title game, at a news conference that had been called to address the scandal. In front of a room filled with reporters, he gripped the lectern so hard it looked like he was trying to squeeze the life out of it."
> 
> *http://www.nytimes.com/2015/05/07/s...gacy-as-one-of-the-best-takes-a-hit.html?_r=0*
> 
> 
> 
> In the end Brady is not as good as his hero Joe Montana no matter how many rings or  records he holds he will always have the "asterisk". He is a liar and a cheater and like Joe Montana a 4 time Super Bowl winner just not the same  class individual or athlete.
Click to expand...



those pesky little facts you mentioned ESPECIALLY in the last paragraph there seem to hurt Zanders feelings.


I love how Zander shits on pete the cheat all the time and says the seahawks are a classless organization but when you say the same thing about  the patriots and expose the truth about them,that Belecheat and brady are just as classless as pete carrol is,he gets all butthurt and goes into meltdown mode over it.


Yeah Zander is obviously butthurt over how Belicheat and brady have been exposed.Any person who doesnt worship those two like many here do,can see that obvious fact.

Yeah he is so butthurt,that he defends a couple of  liars and cheaters and cant handle FACTS that Brady and Belicheat will be remembered the exact same way Bonds will.yeah talk about butthurt.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Zander you are clearly proving to everyone here you are not only butthurt over Belicheat and Brady being exposed the way you have gone into denial and meltdown mode over all this,but you not only prove that,but you ALSO prove you have an obsession over this and HATE the truth being told.

You have proved you have an unhealthy obsession over this because before Alex made this thread,other people were making threads talking about NFL football as well in the weeks prior to this thread being created but you were nowhere to be found on those threads.

Now when Alex makes this thread just yesterday,you come out of NOWHERE out of the woodwork and go into meltdown mode.Obviously the truth hurts you.get over it dude,deal with it.

your two idols will be remembered the same way Bonds is,get over it,deal with it.

again its amusing and funny as hell how you dont mind it when I make a thread talking about what a fraud coach pete carrol is,you patted me on the back when that happened a few months ago.But now when a thread is made doing the same to Belicheat,you go into meltdown mode desperately grasping at straws denying this reality.


the truth obviously hurts you because alex is just the messeger here  and your shooting the messenger even though countless OTHER pro athletes have condemned Brady and Belicheats actions as well.shoot the messenger since the truth hurts.


shoot the messenger,thats the ticket there.


----------



## Nutz

Papageorgio said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio Remember the discussion about Pete Rose and allowng him nto the HF?
> 
> Same principle...the NFL MUST protect the integrity of the game.  Cheating cannot be tolerated...especially when the club has been caught before.  Tom Brady stood up and claimed he didn't even know the equipment manager...yet they found text messages and believe he actually rewarded the guy for doing his bidding with the footballs.  There must be significant punshment...or it would be obvious that the NFL doesn't care.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is the punishment? Draft picks? Suspension? How long? Who do you suspend? Coaches, players, players that played seasons ago?
> 
> You guys are great at saying there needs to be a punishment, what do you want it to be for getting caught?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brady, gone for at last 6 games if not a season.  Tom Brady ORCHESTRATED all of this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would imagine the RBs, WRs and TEs all knew. What is their punishment?
> 
> Ownership or at least management knew, what about them?
> 
> What about the equipment mangers and ballboys? What is their punishment?
> 
> You need to punish all who knew for the integrity of the game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would anyone know other than Dirty Bady and his EM?  The report said Cheatercheck ddn't know.  ..I believe that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The defense of the Ravens could tell by holding the ball, are you saying the receivers didn't know? Do you just hate Brady? Are you saying the RBs couldn't tell? Are the players for New England really stupid?
> 
> The Colts intercept one ball and could,tell. yet, no one else other than Brady knew? What about the equipment manager, he didn't know?
Click to expand...

No, I don't think the players would actually be able to tell the differnece.  ..hell, I doubt most players were even familiar with this rule (besides Brady).

And no.,..I am not a Brady hater or a nEW hater.  ntegrity s ntegty.  Cheaters, liars and thiefs deserve to be punshed...otherwise, we would lve in a teaperistic society.


----------



## Papageorgio

Alex. said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the equipment manager knew, all of Boston knew, Gronk knew, so I would imagine management knew, what is the punishment? Come on, let's hear what you think is fair and who should be punished?
> 
> 
> 
> I saw your questions several times I am still considering
Click to expand...


Brady lied, many in the New England organization stonewalled and lied to the NFL. This will hang them more than anything and the Patriots need to be punished. 

Now in history we have Cleveland texting, Atlanta sound game and so on. We also have George Brett and the pine tar game. Jerry Rice admitted to using stick-um his entire career. Both are cheating, does this change your view of Rice or Brett? Do you think Montana knew Rice used stick-um? My guess is yes. 

Now to Brady and New England, Brady 4-8 game suspension and a fine. New England a fine and loss of a draft pick. New England will fire their equipment staff, and if the QB that starts in Brady's place, if he is good, Brady will be cut.


----------



## Papageorgio

Nutz said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is the punishment? Draft picks? Suspension? How long? Who do you suspend? Coaches, players, players that played seasons ago?
> 
> You guys are great at saying there needs to be a punishment, what do you want it to be for getting caught?
> 
> 
> 
> Brady, gone for at last 6 games if not a season.  Tom Brady ORCHESTRATED all of this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would imagine the RBs, WRs and TEs all knew. What is their punishment?
> 
> Ownership or at least management knew, what about them?
> 
> What about the equipment mangers and ballboys? What is their punishment?
> 
> You need to punish all who knew for the integrity of the game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would anyone know other than Dirty Bady and his EM?  The report said Cheatercheck ddn't know.  ..I believe that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The defense of the Ravens could tell by holding the ball, are you saying the receivers didn't know? Do you just hate Brady? Are you saying the RBs couldn't tell? Are the players for New England really stupid?
> 
> The Colts intercept one ball and could,tell. yet, no one else other than Brady knew? What about the equipment manager, he didn't know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I don't think the players would actually be able to tell the differnece.  ..hell, I doubt most players were even familiar with this rule (besides Brady).
> 
> And no.,..I am not a Brady hater or a nEW hater.  ntegrity s ntegty.  Cheaters, liars and thiefs deserve to be punshed...otherwise, we would lve in a teaperistic society.
Click to expand...


I'm sorry I knew a baggage agent for Amtrak, he could pick up a piece of luggage and tell you the weight and would be with in a pound or two, never more than two. I have an uncle, a finish carpenter that can look at cabinets, tell you if they are square or an 1/8th of an inch out. I know a tile guy that can look at a floor and immediately tell you if it is square. These are professionals and they know their profession and they are proud of their abilities. I believe NFL WRs, RB's, TEs are no different. If a DB who touches the ball once can tell if it is off in its PSI, then the offense would know also. 

If it wasn't noticeable, there would no reason for the NFL to have a rule and there would be no reason for Brady to adjust the PSI. It is noticeable and that is why it is against the rules.


----------



## Zander

Oh dear. all of the "cheating" by inflation and deflation. Aaron Rodgers should be suspended too....he admits he "cheated" by over inflating footballs. Where's the outrage??

Aaron Rodgers prefers to play with over-inflated footballs FOX Sports

"[Rodgers said] 'I like to push the limit to how much air we can put in the football, even go over what they allow you to do and see if the officials take air out of it.' Because he thinks it's easier for him to grip. He likes them tight."

It's an epidemic that must be stopped!!!


----------



## mack20

Papageorgio said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the equipment manager knew, all of Boston knew, Gronk knew, so I would imagine management knew, what is the punishment? Come on, let's hear what you think is fair and who should be punished?
> 
> 
> 
> I saw your questions several times I am still considering
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Brady lied, many in the New England organization stonewalled and lied to the NFL. This will hang them more than anything and the Patriots need to be punished.
> 
> Now in history we have Cleveland texting, Atlanta sound game and so on. We also have George Brett and the pine tar game. Jerry Rice admitted to using stick-um his entire career. Both are cheating, does this change your view of Rice or Brett? Do you think Montana knew Rice used stick-um? My guess is yes.
> 
> Now to Brady and New England, Brady 4-8 game suspension and a fine. New England a fine and loss of a draft pick. New England will fire their equipment staff, and if the QB that starts in Brady's place, if he is good, Brady will be cut.
Click to expand...


The punishment is where we're going to seriously disagree. 

1. The NFL has no real reason to punish the team, as the report that was produced completely cleared Belichick and Kraft. 

2. There's not a chance in hell that the NFLPA will allow Brady to be suspended for multiple games on the basis of "it's more probable than not that he was generally aware". 

3. Cleveland and Atlanta admitted to their actions.  In this scenario the NFL has no actual proof that Brady was involved in intentional deflating of footballs. 

4. I'm not sure how truthful it is to say that many in NE stonewalled the investigation. I mean, honestly, even Brady refusing to give them access to his phone, yeah it sounds bad, but is it really that crazy?  He's a guy married to an incredibly famous woman, with many celebrity friends, and the NFL front office leaked like a sieve in the weeks leading up to the Super Bowl.  Would you trust those guys if you were him?


----------



## oldernwiser

mack20 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the equipment manager knew, all of Boston knew, Gronk knew, so I would imagine management knew, what is the punishment? Come on, let's hear what you think is fair and who should be punished?
> 
> 
> 
> I saw your questions several times I am still considering
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Brady lied, many in the New England organization stonewalled and lied to the NFL. This will hang them more than anything and the Patriots need to be punished.
> 
> Now in history we have Cleveland texting, Atlanta sound game and so on. We also have George Brett and the pine tar game. Jerry Rice admitted to using stick-um his entire career. Both are cheating, does this change your view of Rice or Brett? Do you think Montana knew Rice used stick-um? My guess is yes.
> 
> Now to Brady and New England, Brady 4-8 game suspension and a fine. New England a fine and loss of a draft pick. New England will fire their equipment staff, and if the QB that starts in Brady's place, if he is good, Brady will be cut.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The punishment is where we're going to seriously disagree.
> 
> 1. The NFL has no real reason to punish the team, as the report that was produced completely cleared Belichick and Kraft.
> 
> 2. There's not a chance in hell that the NFLPA will allow Brady to be suspended for multiple games on the basis of "it's more probable than not that he was generally aware".
> 
> 3. Cleveland and Atlanta admitted to their actions.  In this scenario the NFL has no actual proof that Brady was involved in intentional deflating of footballs.
> 
> 4. I'm not sure how truthful it is to say that many in NE stonewalled the investigation. I mean, honestly, even Brady refusing to give them access to his phone, yeah it sounds bad, but is it really that crazy?  He's a guy married to an incredibly famous woman, with many celebrity friends, and the NFL front office leaked like a sieve in the weeks leading up to the Super Bowl.  Would you trust those guys if you were him?
Click to expand...


But let's not forget to add the biggest wrinkle of all to the story. The report used terms like "probably", "likely, and "unlikely". What it did NOT say was that Brady or Belichick commanded the equipment managers to either inflate or deflate the balls. The report's summary said that it was LIKELY that the EM's did this on their own. In other words, no matter how much you want to read into it, it was a 243 page investigative summary which basically said "We can't prove it but we think..." Should the league act in the face of that?


----------



## HUGGY

Zander said:


> Oh dear. all of the "cheating" by inflation and deflation. Aaron Rodgers should be suspended too....he admits he "cheated" by over inflating footballs. Where's the outrage??
> 
> Aaron Rodgers prefers to play with over-inflated footballs FOX Sports
> 
> "[Rodgers said] 'I like to push the limit to how much air we can put in the football, even go over what they allow you to do and see if the officials take air out of it.' Because he thinks it's easier for him to grip. He likes them tight."
> 
> It's an epidemic that must be stopped!!!



I believe Rodgers has a lot more arm and grip strength than Brady. 

There is another factor I believe that people are missing and that is that the Patriots have led the NFL in not fumbling for over a decade.  Loss of possessions over time adds up to wins.  It also means MORE possessions over time which adds up to wins.  
Under inflated balls also don't fly as far when tipped by the receiver so there is less time for a db to adjust for the int.

Under inflated balls ARE an advantage for a team that has a QB with small hands.

The texts from the EM and the ball boy are damning against Brady.  They show he lied about knowledge. 

If the Pats lose Brady for 6 games they will have a very hard time getting back to the playoffs.  A two game suspension will probably only piss Tommy off and he will come back with his hair on fire and light it up for the remainder of the Pats season.


----------



## Diana1180

This  what I don't understand.  Everything is "probable" or "more than likely".  Look, I love my New England teams...but I am not such a die hard that I don't think they should be punished if they did this.  But there is no real proof of Brady telling the equipment guys to deflate the balls.  All we have is the equipment guys side of text messages basically being Massholes.  Its a 243 page report from a discredited consulting firm saying nothing conclusive.

In the report it says that this guy left the locker room before he was supposed to without proper escort or permission.  Why didn't they re test the balls at that point if it was such a big deal?


----------



## Alex.

oldernwiser said:


> mack20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the equipment manager knew, all of Boston knew, Gronk knew, so I would imagine management knew, what is the punishment? Come on, let's hear what you think is fair and who should be punished?
> 
> 
> 
> I saw your questions several times I am still considering
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Brady lied, many in the New England organization stonewalled and lied to the NFL. This will hang them more than anything and the Patriots need to be punished.
> 
> Now in history we have Cleveland texting, Atlanta sound game and so on. We also have George Brett and the pine tar game. Jerry Rice admitted to using stick-um his entire career. Both are cheating, does this change your view of Rice or Brett? Do you think Montana knew Rice used stick-um? My guess is yes.
> 
> Now to Brady and New England, Brady 4-8 game suspension and a fine. New England a fine and loss of a draft pick. New England will fire their equipment staff, and if the QB that starts in Brady's place, if he is good, Brady will be cut.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The punishment is where we're going to seriously disagree.
> 
> 1. The NFL has no real reason to punish the team, as the report that was produced completely cleared Belichick and Kraft.
> 
> 2. There's not a chance in hell that the NFLPA will allow Brady to be suspended for multiple games on the basis of "it's more probable than not that he was generally aware".
> 
> 3. Cleveland and Atlanta admitted to their actions.  In this scenario the NFL has no actual proof that Brady was involved in intentional deflating of footballs.
> 
> 4. I'm not sure how truthful it is to say that many in NE stonewalled the investigation. I mean, honestly, even Brady refusing to give them access to his phone, yeah it sounds bad, but is it really that crazy?  He's a guy married to an incredibly famous woman, with many celebrity friends, and the NFL front office leaked like a sieve in the weeks leading up to the Super Bowl.  Would you trust those guys if you were him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But let's not forget to add the biggest wrinkle of all to the story. The report used terms like "probably", "likely, and "unlikely". What it did NOT say was that Brady or Belichick commanded the equipment managers to either inflate or deflate the balls. The report's summary said that it was LIKELY that the EM's did this on their own. In other words, no matter how much you want to read into it, it was a 243 page investigative summary which basically said "We can't prove it but we think..." Should the league act in the face of that?
Click to expand...


The report is conclusive. There are no questions left.


----------



## Moonglow

So now the Pats will replace the Raiders as the most cheating team in the league?


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> *"Tom Brady and the New England Patriots cheated their way to a Super Bowl*
> 
> *You still want that apology, Robert Kraft? The one you’ve been smarmily waiting for since February, acting high and mighty in your two-toned shirts, certain that the New England Patriots had nothing to do with the Deflategate controversy and projecting such a confident air with your statements that there’s “no smoking gun,” leading most to believe that you knew something they didn’t —  that the Wells Report was a witch hunt that would exonerate those always-honest Patriots?"*
> *Tom Brady and the New England Patriots cheated their way to a Super Bowl For The Win*
> 
> No surprises here. Cheaters gonna cheat, deflators gonna deflate




Your whining would actually be warranted if it weren't for the fact that Brady played better in the second half of the Colt's game with "regulation" balls then he did in the first half with his "cheater" balls!

You hate Brady because you haven't figured out a way to beat him.


----------



## HUGGY

Cheating is nothing new to the Pats ownership either.

Kraft screwed his own relatives on his way to getting rich. He acquired the Pats in a very underhanded way also.  He is NOT the nice guy his publicists would have you believe.


----------



## Oldstyle

Robert Kraft is the best owner in the NFL.  Bill Belichick is the best coach in the NFL.  Tom Brady is the best quarterback in the NFL.

THAT is why the Patriots win...not because they "cheat".  If cheating were the only way that they were able to win then the Colts would have killed them in the second half of the AFC Championship game and the Seahawks would have killed them in the Super Bowl.  Refresh my memory...did either of those things happen?


----------



## HUGGY

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Tom Brady and the New England Patriots cheated their way to a Super Bowl*
> 
> *You still want that apology, Robert Kraft? The one you’ve been smarmily waiting for since February, acting high and mighty in your two-toned shirts, certain that the New England Patriots had nothing to do with the Deflategate controversy and projecting such a confident air with your statements that there’s “no smoking gun,” leading most to believe that you knew something they didn’t —  that the Wells Report was a witch hunt that would exonerate those always-honest Patriots?"*
> *Tom Brady and the New England Patriots cheated their way to a Super Bowl For The Win*
> 
> No surprises here. Cheaters gonna cheat, deflators gonna deflate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your whining would actually be warranted if it weren't for the fact that Brady played better in the second half of the Colt's game with "regulation" balls then he did in the first half with his "cheater" balls!
> 
> You hate Brady because you haven't figured out a way to beat him.
Click to expand...


Nonsense!  If Seattle was healthy they would have spanked the Patriots like a red headed step child in the SB.  By the second half 3/4 of the Hawk DBs were seriously injured.  The Hawk replacements made Brady look great.  You may THINK Brady played lights out but up here we know what the LOB can do when they are not playing with broken arms and shoulders.  When Lane broke his arm after he intercepted the great Tom Brady there was just too much damage in the Seattle Defensive secondary to plug the leaks.  

Good on the Pats for being lucky to catch the Hawks all banged up.  Under normal circumstances the Seahawks would have beat down the Patriots just like they did the previous SB against the Broncos.  You may not know that but Tommy does.  He's counting his LUCKY stars.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Tom Brady and the New England Patriots cheated their way to a Super Bowl*
> 
> *You still want that apology, Robert Kraft? The one you’ve been smarmily waiting for since February, acting high and mighty in your two-toned shirts, certain that the New England Patriots had nothing to do with the Deflategate controversy and projecting such a confident air with your statements that there’s “no smoking gun,” leading most to believe that you knew something they didn’t —  that the Wells Report was a witch hunt that would exonerate those always-honest Patriots?"*
> *Tom Brady and the New England Patriots cheated their way to a Super Bowl For The Win*
> 
> No surprises here. Cheaters gonna cheat, deflators gonna deflate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your whining would actually be warranted if it weren't for the fact that Brady played better in the second half of the Colt's game with "regulation" balls then he did in the first half with his "cheater" balls!
> 
> You hate Brady because you haven't figured out a way to beat him.
Click to expand...



I do not have to figure out a way to beat Brady, he beat himself


----------



## Zander

yawn......


----------



## Oldstyle

Injuries are a part of the game.  Lane broke his arm because a Patriot player made a hard tackle on him.  Your Legion of Boom seems to be able to dish out the "booms" better than they can take the booms.

Did you want to make the point that the Colts got blown out in the second half because of injuries?


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Robert Kraft is the best owner in the NFL.  Bill Belichick is the best coach in the NFL.  Tom Brady is the best quarterback in the NFL.
> 
> THAT is why the Patriots win...not because they "cheat".  If cheating were the only way that they were able to win then the Colts would have killed them in the second half of the AFC Championship game and the Seahawks would have killed them in the Super Bowl.  Refresh my memory...did either of those things happen?


According to the report they did cheat and lie and lie and cheat.


----------



## Alex.

Zander said:


> yawn......


Yet you are still here fanboi


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Tom Brady and the New England Patriots cheated their way to a Super Bowl*
> 
> *You still want that apology, Robert Kraft? The one you’ve been smarmily waiting for since February, acting high and mighty in your two-toned shirts, certain that the New England Patriots had nothing to do with the Deflategate controversy and projecting such a confident air with your statements that there’s “no smoking gun,” leading most to believe that you knew something they didn’t —  that the Wells Report was a witch hunt that would exonerate those always-honest Patriots?"*
> *Tom Brady and the New England Patriots cheated their way to a Super Bowl For The Win*
> 
> No surprises here. Cheaters gonna cheat, deflators gonna deflate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your whining would actually be warranted if it weren't for the fact that Brady played better in the second half of the Colt's game with "regulation" balls then he did in the first half with his "cheater" balls!
> 
> You hate Brady because you haven't figured out a way to beat him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I do not have to figure out a way to beat Brady, he beat himself
Click to expand...


In what way pray tell has Brady beaten himself?  He's the Super Bowl MVP.  He's got 4 Super Bowl Rings.  He's going to be a first ballot Hall of Famer.  He goes home at night to Giselle.  Yeah, he's a "beaten" man all right!


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Tom Brady and the New England Patriots cheated their way to a Super Bowl*
> 
> *You still want that apology, Robert Kraft? The one you’ve been smarmily waiting for since February, acting high and mighty in your two-toned shirts, certain that the New England Patriots had nothing to do with the Deflategate controversy and projecting such a confident air with your statements that there’s “no smoking gun,” leading most to believe that you knew something they didn’t —  that the Wells Report was a witch hunt that would exonerate those always-honest Patriots?"*
> *Tom Brady and the New England Patriots cheated their way to a Super Bowl For The Win*
> 
> No surprises here. Cheaters gonna cheat, deflators gonna deflate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your whining would actually be warranted if it weren't for the fact that Brady played better in the second half of the Colt's game with "regulation" balls then he did in the first half with his "cheater" balls!
> 
> You hate Brady because you haven't figured out a way to beat him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I do not have to figure out a way to beat Brady, he beat himself
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *In what way pray tell has Brady beaten himself? * He's the Super Bowl MVP.  He's got 4 Super Bowl Rings.  He's going to be a first ballot Hall of Famer.  He goes home at night to Giselle.  Yeah, he's a "beaten" man all right!
Click to expand...


*"In what way pray tell has Brady beaten himself?"  *Read the Wells report beginning failure to cooperate in an investigation lying, and cheating.


----------



## HUGGY

Oldstyle said:


> Injuries are a part of the game.  Lane broke his arm because a Patriot player made a hard tackle on him.  Your Legion of Boom seems to be able to dish out the "booms" better than they can take the booms.
> 
> Did you want to make the point that the Colts got blown out in the second half because of injuries?



Lane fell on his own arm.  The ball actually caused the arm fracture.  It was just a simple tackle on the sidelines and a freak collision with the ground that caused Lane's injury.  There was no "great" impact on the play by the Patriot.  It was an offensive player that forced Lane out of bounds.  Keep in mind, Brady had just thrown AN INTERCEPTION against Seattle's #5 player on the LOB.  Brady was playing against cripples and scrubs in the second half.  Sure injuries are part of the game.  When there are major injuries to MOST of the starters of the defensive backfield that is extraordinary LUCK for an offense.  You are an idiot if you can't acknowledge that it was extremely fortunate for Brady that he didn't have to face a healthy Sherman, Thomas, Maxwell, Chancellor and Lane.  THAT'S five of the eight regular DBs on the Hawks team.  Face it.  Your team got lucky it fell that way for the Hawks.  I'm not crying but it would have been a far more competitive game if only half as many Seahawk DBs were not seriously injured.


----------



## mack20

HUGGY said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh dear. all of the "cheating" by inflation and deflation. Aaron Rodgers should be suspended too....he admits he "cheated" by over inflating footballs. Where's the outrage??
> 
> Aaron Rodgers prefers to play with over-inflated footballs FOX Sports
> 
> "[Rodgers said] 'I like to push the limit to how much air we can put in the football, even go over what they allow you to do and see if the officials take air out of it.' Because he thinks it's easier for him to grip. He likes them tight."
> 
> It's an epidemic that must be stopped!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe Rodgers has a lot more arm and grip strength than Brady.
> 
> There is another factor I believe that people are missing and that is that the Patriots have led the NFL in not fumbling for over a decade.  Loss of possessions over time adds up to wins.  It also means MORE possessions over time which adds up to wins.
> Under inflated balls also don't fly as far when tipped by the receiver so there is less time for a db to adjust for the int.
> 
> Under inflated balls ARE an advantage for a team that has a QB with small hands.
> 
> The texts from the EM and the ball boy are damning against Brady.  They show he lied about knowledge.
> 
> If the Pats lose Brady for 6 games they will have a very hard time getting back to the playoffs.  A two game suspension will probably only piss Tommy off and he will come back with his hair on fire and light it up for the remainder of the Pats season.
Click to expand...



Just for the record, if you're referring to the Sharp analysis in regards to the fumbling stats, that report has been discredited numerous times as seriously flawed. It's not currently considered a legitimate source for the fumbling claims.


----------



## mack20

HUGGY said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Injuries are a part of the game.  Lane broke his arm because a Patriot player made a hard tackle on him.  Your Legion of Boom seems to be able to dish out the "booms" better than they can take the booms.
> 
> Did you want to make the point that the Colts got blown out in the second half because of injuries?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lane fell on his own arm.  The ball actually caused the arm fracture.  It was just a simple tackle on the sidelines and a freak collision with the ground that caused Lane's injury.  There was no "great" impact on the play by the Patriot.  It was an offensive player that forced Lane out of bounds.  Keep in mind, Brady had just thrown AN INTERCEPTION against Seattle's #5 player on the LOB.  Brady was playing against cripples and scrubs in the second half.  Sure injuries are part of the game.  When there are major injuries to MOST of the starters of the defensive backfield that is extraordinary LUCK for an offense.  You are an idiot if you can't acknowledge that it was extremely fortunate for Brady that he didn't have to face a healthy Sherman, Thomas, Maxwell, Chancellor and Lane.  THAT'S five of the eight regular DBs on the Hawks team.  Face it.  Your team got lucky it fell that way for the Hawks.  I'm not crying but it would have been a far more competitive game if only half as many Seahawk DBs were not seriously injured.
Click to expand...


But that's just life in the NFL.  I could very easily make the argument that in previous years the Patriots were seriously hampered by the loss of Gronk in the playoffs, and that they'd have at least one more Super Bowl if he had remained healthy.  But I don't, because it's all "ifs and buts and maybes".


----------



## Oldstyle

HUGGY said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Injuries are a part of the game.  Lane broke his arm because a Patriot player made a hard tackle on him.  Your Legion of Boom seems to be able to dish out the "booms" better than they can take the booms.
> 
> Did you want to make the point that the Colts got blown out in the second half because of injuries?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lane fell on his own arm.  The ball actually caused the arm fracture.  It was just a simple tackle on the sidelines and a freak collision with the ground that caused Lane's injury.  There was no "great" impact on the play by the Patriot.  It was an offensive player that forced Lane out of bounds.  Keep in mind, Brady had just thrown AN INTERCEPTION against Seattle's #5 player on the LOB.  Brady was playing against cripples and scrubs in the second half.  Sure injuries are part of the game.  When there are major injuries to MOST of the starters of the defensive backfield that is extraordinary LUCK for an offense.  You are an idiot if you can't acknowledge that it was extremely fortunate for Brady that he didn't have to face a healthy Sherman, Thomas, Maxwell, Chancellor and Lane.  THAT'S five of the eight regular DBs on the Hawks team.  Face it.  Your team got lucky it fell that way for the Hawks.  I'm not crying but it would have been a far more competitive game if only half as many Seahawk DBs were not seriously injured.
Click to expand...


Dude, Russell Wilson was intercepted by an undrafted Patriot's DB from the "University of Western Alabama"!  If playing against "scrubs" is the defining issue for you then it's hard to think of someone who fits that description more than Malcolm Butler.


----------



## HUGGY

mack20 said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Injuries are a part of the game.  Lane broke his arm because a Patriot player made a hard tackle on him.  Your Legion of Boom seems to be able to dish out the "booms" better than they can take the booms.
> 
> Did you want to make the point that the Colts got blown out in the second half because of injuries?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lane fell on his own arm.  The ball actually caused the arm fracture.  It was just a simple tackle on the sidelines and a freak collision with the ground that caused Lane's injury.  There was no "great" impact on the play by the Patriot.  It was an offensive player that forced Lane out of bounds.  Keep in mind, Brady had just thrown AN INTERCEPTION against Seattle's #5 player on the LOB.  Brady was playing against cripples and scrubs in the second half.  Sure injuries are part of the game.  When there are major injuries to MOST of the starters of the defensive backfield that is extraordinary LUCK for an offense.  You are an idiot if you can't acknowledge that it was extremely fortunate for Brady that he didn't have to face a healthy Sherman, Thomas, Maxwell, Chancellor and Lane.  THAT'S five of the eight regular DBs on the Hawks team.  Face it.  Your team got lucky it fell that way for the Hawks.  I'm not crying but it would have been a far more competitive game if only half as many Seahawk DBs were not seriously injured.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But that's just life in the NFL.  I could very easily make the argument that in previous years the Patriots were seriously hampered by the loss of Gronk in the playoffs, and that they'd have at least one more Super Bowl if he had remained healthy.  But I don't, because it's all "ifs and buts and maybes".
Click to expand...


Ya the difficulties of dealing with the loss of one player vs five.  I get it.  You are a homer moron.  Hey ya won the game ...Just consider yourself lucky and toddle along.


----------



## Oldstyle

Did you even watch the Super Bowl?  Lane broke his arm on Julian Edelman's hard tackle.


You know...Edelman...another "scrub" playing championship caliber football for the Patriots!


----------



## mudwhistle

Tom Brady needs to pay for stiffing Obozo at his jersey shucking event last month with the Pats.


----------



## HUGGY

Oldstyle said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Injuries are a part of the game.  Lane broke his arm because a Patriot player made a hard tackle on him.  Your Legion of Boom seems to be able to dish out the "booms" better than they can take the booms.
> 
> Did you want to make the point that the Colts got blown out in the second half because of injuries?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lane fell on his own arm.  The ball actually caused the arm fracture.  It was just a simple tackle on the sidelines and a freak collision with the ground that caused Lane's injury.  There was no "great" impact on the play by the Patriot.  It was an offensive player that forced Lane out of bounds.  Keep in mind, Brady had just thrown AN INTERCEPTION against Seattle's #5 player on the LOB.  Brady was playing against cripples and scrubs in the second half.  Sure injuries are part of the game.  When there are major injuries to MOST of the starters of the defensive backfield that is extraordinary LUCK for an offense.  You are an idiot if you can't acknowledge that it was extremely fortunate for Brady that he didn't have to face a healthy Sherman, Thomas, Maxwell, Chancellor and Lane.  THAT'S five of the eight regular DBs on the Hawks team.  Face it.  Your team got lucky it fell that way for the Hawks.  I'm not crying but it would have been a far more competitive game if only half as many Seahawk DBs were not seriously injured.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude, Russell Wilson was intercepted by an undrafted Patriot's DB from the "University of Western Alabama"!  If playing against "scrubs" is the defining issue for you then it's hard to think of someone who fits that description more than Malcolm Butler.
Click to expand...


"Dude"  Brady would have never had his "great comeback" if he was playing against healthy first string Hawk DBs.  The Seahawks had the game well in hand until the scrubs gave the game away.

Ya Butler made a great play.  NO DOUBT.  But the truth is that our receiver is the one that fucked up..not Wilson.  The Ball was thrown nearly perfectly.  Lockette just got his pussy ass knocked down like a rag doll which BTW technically was pass interference.  The INT was totally on Lockette not Russell.  

Thing is that the Pats were beat until Seattle just didn't have enough first stringers left to field.  Y'all can FANTASIZE that Brady made a heroic comeback but real football fans know he was lucky he was playing against only scrubs and cripples in the second half.


----------



## HUGGY

Oldstyle said:


> Did you even watch the Super Bowl?  Lane broke his arm on Julian Edelman's hard tackle.
> 
> 
> You know...Edelman...another "scrub" playing championship caliber football for the Patriots!



You are an idiot.  Endleman hit Lane in the lower leg region just like I said.  He never made contact with Lane's upper body let alone the arm region.  THE GROUND and the BALL broke Lane's arm.

The video proves you are a moron.


----------



## Oldstyle

HUGGY said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you even watch the Super Bowl?  Lane broke his arm on Julian Edelman's hard tackle.
> 
> 
> You know...Edelman...another "scrub" playing championship caliber football for the Patriots!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are an idiot.  Endleman hit Lane in the lower leg region just like I said.  He never made contact with Lane's upper body let alone the arm region.  THE GROUND and the BALL broke Lane's arm.
> 
> The video proves you are a moron.
Click to expand...


Only a complete IDIOT wouldn't recognize the fact that it was Edelman's hit on Lane that upended him and caused him to come down on his arm like that.  You act like Lane fell down all by himself.  You also claimed that the ball caused the break to Lane's arm when the ball was in his other arm.


----------



## mack20

HUGGY said:


> mack20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Injuries are a part of the game.  Lane broke his arm because a Patriot player made a hard tackle on him.  Your Legion of Boom seems to be able to dish out the "booms" better than they can take the booms.
> 
> Did you want to make the point that the Colts got blown out in the second half because of injuries?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lane fell on his own arm.  The ball actually caused the arm fracture.  It was just a simple tackle on the sidelines and a freak collision with the ground that caused Lane's injury.  There was no "great" impact on the play by the Patriot.  It was an offensive player that forced Lane out of bounds.  Keep in mind, Brady had just thrown AN INTERCEPTION against Seattle's #5 player on the LOB.  Brady was playing against cripples and scrubs in the second half.  Sure injuries are part of the game.  When there are major injuries to MOST of the starters of the defensive backfield that is extraordinary LUCK for an offense.  You are an idiot if you can't acknowledge that it was extremely fortunate for Brady that he didn't have to face a healthy Sherman, Thomas, Maxwell, Chancellor and Lane.  THAT'S five of the eight regular DBs on the Hawks team.  Face it.  Your team got lucky it fell that way for the Hawks.  I'm not crying but it would have been a far more competitive game if only half as many Seahawk DBs were not seriously injured.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But that's just life in the NFL.  I could very easily make the argument that in previous years the Patriots were seriously hampered by the loss of Gronk in the playoffs, and that they'd have at least one more Super Bowl if he had remained healthy.  But I don't, because it's all "ifs and buts and maybes".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ya the difficulties of dealing with the loss of one player vs five.  I get it.  You are a homer moron.  Hey ya won the game ...Just consider yourself lucky and toddle along.
Click to expand...


How on earth am I a "homer moron" for saying that all NFL teams deal with injuries and that there's no use crying over spilled milk?


----------



## oldernwiser

Alex. said:


> oldernwiser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mack20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the equipment manager knew, all of Boston knew, Gronk knew, so I would imagine management knew, what is the punishment? Come on, let's hear what you think is fair and who should be punished?
> 
> 
> 
> I saw your questions several times I am still considering
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Brady lied, many in the New England organization stonewalled and lied to the NFL. This will hang them more than anything and the Patriots need to be punished.
> 
> Now in history we have Cleveland texting, Atlanta sound game and so on. We also have George Brett and the pine tar game. Jerry Rice admitted to using stick-um his entire career. Both are cheating, does this change your view of Rice or Brett? Do you think Montana knew Rice used stick-um? My guess is yes.
> 
> Now to Brady and New England, Brady 4-8 game suspension and a fine. New England a fine and loss of a draft pick. New England will fire their equipment staff, and if the QB that starts in Brady's place, if he is good, Brady will be cut.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The punishment is where we're going to seriously disagree.
> 
> 1. The NFL has no real reason to punish the team, as the report that was produced completely cleared Belichick and Kraft.
> 
> 2. There's not a chance in hell that the NFLPA will allow Brady to be suspended for multiple games on the basis of "it's more probable than not that he was generally aware".
> 
> 3. Cleveland and Atlanta admitted to their actions.  In this scenario the NFL has no actual proof that Brady was involved in intentional deflating of footballs.
> 
> 4. I'm not sure how truthful it is to say that many in NE stonewalled the investigation. I mean, honestly, even Brady refusing to give them access to his phone, yeah it sounds bad, but is it really that crazy?  He's a guy married to an incredibly famous woman, with many celebrity friends, and the NFL front office leaked like a sieve in the weeks leading up to the Super Bowl.  Would you trust those guys if you were him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But let's not forget to add the biggest wrinkle of all to the story. The report used terms like "probably", "likely, and "unlikely". What it did NOT say was that Brady or Belichick commanded the equipment managers to either inflate or deflate the balls. The report's summary said that it was LIKELY that the EM's did this on their own. In other words, no matter how much you want to read into it, it was a 243 page investigative summary which basically said "We can't prove it but we think..." Should the league act in the face of that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The report is conclusive. There are no questions left.
Click to expand...


How conclusive can a report be when it openly states that yes, the balls were underinflated and the equipment managers were PROBABLY to blame. How decisive was it when it said that it was LIKELY that Brady unaware of the action? How definitive is it when it says that it was UNLIKELY that Belichick ordered the balls deflated? There are plenty of questions that weren't answered, but the conclusion is yours.


----------



## mack20

Out of curiosity, does anyone here find it worth noting that page 4 of the report heavily implies that Brady is guilty, but that the following information is buried on page 228?

"In sum, the data did not provide a basis for us to determine with absolute certainty whether there was or was not tampering as the analysis of such data ultimately is dependent upon assumptions and information that is not certain."

Basically, we used assumptions as our supporting data and therefore our results are essentially speculative.


----------



## mack20

Not To mention, it's pretty weird some of the stuff that was added into the report while other things were left out.  Why publish private texts between Jastremski and his mother where he claims to have Brady's 50,000 yard ball?  What does that have to do with intentionally tampering with air levels? Why didn't Wells or the report investigate the myriad of leaks coming from the NFL front office in the weeks leading up to the Super Bowl?


----------



## Papageorgio

oldernwiser said:


> mack20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the equipment manager knew, all of Boston knew, Gronk knew, so I would imagine management knew, what is the punishment? Come on, let's hear what you think is fair and who should be punished?
> 
> 
> 
> I saw your questions several times I am still considering
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Brady lied, many in the New England organization stonewalled and lied to the NFL. This will hang them more than anything and the Patriots need to be punished.
> 
> Now in history we have Cleveland texting, Atlanta sound game and so on. We also have George Brett and the pine tar game. Jerry Rice admitted to using stick-um his entire career. Both are cheating, does this change your view of Rice or Brett? Do you think Montana knew Rice used stick-um? My guess is yes.
> 
> Now to Brady and New England, Brady 4-8 game suspension and a fine. New England a fine and loss of a draft pick. New England will fire their equipment staff, and if the QB that starts in Brady's place, if he is good, Brady will be cut.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The punishment is where we're going to seriously disagree.
> 
> 1. The NFL has no real reason to punish the team, as the report that was produced completely cleared Belichick and Kraft.
> 
> 2. There's not a chance in hell that the NFLPA will allow Brady to be suspended for multiple games on the basis of "it's more probable than not that he was generally aware".
> 
> 3. Cleveland and Atlanta admitted to their actions.  In this scenario the NFL has no actual proof that Brady was involved in intentional deflating of footballs.
> 
> 4. I'm not sure how truthful it is to say that many in NE stonewalled the investigation. I mean, honestly, even Brady refusing to give them access to his phone, yeah it sounds bad, but is it really that crazy?  He's a guy married to an incredibly famous woman, with many celebrity friends, and the NFL front office leaked like a sieve in the weeks leading up to the Super Bowl.  Would you trust those guys if you were him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But let's not forget to add the biggest wrinkle of all to the story. The report used terms like "probably", "likely, and "unlikely". What it did NOT say was that Brady or Belichick commanded the equipment managers to either inflate or deflate the balls. The report's summary said that it was LIKELY that the EM's did this on their own. In other words, no matter how much you want to read into it, it was a 243 page investigative summary which basically said "We can't prove it but we think..." Should the league act in the face of that?
Click to expand...


The NFL has to react in some way, otherwise the NFL loses integrity.  With all the crap going on, they can't let anyone get away with anything.


----------



## mack20

Also, Wells' report claims Brady was uncooperative, but Brady's agent has said that he'd like for entirety of Brady's interview to be released to the public.  Why would his agent request that if he thought the unedited content would make Brady look bad?


----------



## Papageorgio

Diana1180 said:


> This  what I don't understand.  Everything is "probable" or "more than likely".  Look, I love my New England teams...but I am not such a die hard that I don't think they should be punished if they did this.  But there is no real proof of Brady telling the equipment guys to deflate the balls.  All we have is the equipment guys side of text messages basically being Massholes.  Its a 243 page report from a discredited consulting firm saying nothing conclusive.
> 
> In the report it says that this guy left the locker room before he was supposed to without proper escort or permission.  Why didn't they re test the balls at that point if it was such a big deal?



Brady lied, he said he never spoke to the other two involved and he is calling and texting. Other than that they have nothing but the NFL can't let it go. If they do, then they will be blamed for favoritism. The league is in a tough spot.


----------



## Alex.

mack20 said:


> Also, Wells' report claims Brady was uncooperative, but Brady's agent has said that he'd like for entirety of Brady's interview to be released to the public.  Why would his agent request that if he thought the unedited content would make Brady look bad?


Desperate move that's why.


----------



## Papageorgio

HUGGY said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Injuries are a part of the game.  Lane broke his arm because a Patriot player made a hard tackle on him.  Your Legion of Boom seems to be able to dish out the "booms" better than they can take the booms.
> 
> Did you want to make the point that the Colts got blown out in the second half because of injuries?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lane fell on his own arm.  The ball actually caused the arm fracture.  It was just a simple tackle on the sidelines and a freak collision with the ground that caused Lane's injury.  There was no "great" impact on the play by the Patriot.  It was an offensive player that forced Lane out of bounds.  Keep in mind, Brady had just thrown AN INTERCEPTION against Seattle's #5 player on the LOB.  Brady was playing against cripples and scrubs in the second half.  Sure injuries are part of the game.  When there are major injuries to MOST of the starters of the defensive backfield that is extraordinary LUCK for an offense.  You are an idiot if you can't acknowledge that it was extremely fortunate for Brady that he didn't have to face a healthy Sherman, Thomas, Maxwell, Chancellor and Lane.  THAT'S five of the eight regular DBs on the Hawks team.  Face it.  Your team got lucky it fell that way for the Hawks.  I'm not crying but it would have been a far more competitive game if only half as many Seahawk DBs were not seriously injured.
Click to expand...


The game down to the last couple plays, how much more competitive could it be?


----------



## Papageorgio

mack20 said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Injuries are a part of the game.  Lane broke his arm because a Patriot player made a hard tackle on him.  Your Legion of Boom seems to be able to dish out the "booms" better than they can take the booms.
> 
> Did you want to make the point that the Colts got blown out in the second half because of injuries?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lane fell on his own arm.  The ball actually caused the arm fracture.  It was just a simple tackle on the sidelines and a freak collision with the ground that caused Lane's injury.  There was no "great" impact on the play by the Patriot.  It was an offensive player that forced Lane out of bounds.  Keep in mind, Brady had just thrown AN INTERCEPTION against Seattle's #5 player on the LOB.  Brady was playing against cripples and scrubs in the second half.  Sure injuries are part of the game.  When there are major injuries to MOST of the starters of the defensive backfield that is extraordinary LUCK for an offense.  You are an idiot if you can't acknowledge that it was extremely fortunate for Brady that he didn't have to face a healthy Sherman, Thomas, Maxwell, Chancellor and Lane.  THAT'S five of the eight regular DBs on the Hawks team.  Face it.  Your team got lucky it fell that way for the Hawks.  I'm not crying but it would have been a far more competitive game if only half as many Seahawk DBs were not seriously injured.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But that's just life in the NFL.  I could very easily make the argument that in previous years the Patriots were seriously hampered by the loss of Gronk in the playoffs, and that they'd have at least one more Super Bowl if he had remained healthy.  But I don't, because it's all "ifs and buts and maybes".
Click to expand...


One could argue that if it wasn't for injuries the Arizona Cardinals would have won the Super Bowl. They had key injuries everywhere by the end of the season. They were a top contender and the division leader and had it not been for injuries, could have won the division. 

Injuries don't count, only the rings count.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

two farts in a row from pooper.^


----------



## mack20

Alex. said:


> mack20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also, Wells' report claims Brady was uncooperative, but Brady's agent has said that he'd like for entirety of Brady's interview to be released to the public.  Why would his agent request that if he thought the unedited content would make Brady look bad?
> 
> 
> 
> Desperate move that's why.
Click to expand...


Desperate for what though?  Yee wrote a scathing letter about how the NFL should release the full transcript.  What does that accomplish for him or Brady if Brady was, in fact, evasive or uncooperative?


----------



## mack20

Papageorgio said:


> Diana1180 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This  what I don't understand.  Everything is "probable" or "more than likely".  Look, I love my New England teams...but I am not such a die hard that I don't think they should be punished if they did this.  But there is no real proof of Brady telling the equipment guys to deflate the balls.  All we have is the equipment guys side of text messages basically being Massholes.  Its a 243 page report from a discredited consulting firm saying nothing conclusive.
> 
> In the report it says that this guy left the locker room before he was supposed to without proper escort or permission.  Why didn't they re test the balls at that point if it was such a big deal?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brady lied, he said he never spoke to the other two involved and he is calling and texting. Other than that they have nothing but the NFL can't let it go. If they do, then they will be blamed for favoritism. The league is in a tough spot.
Click to expand...


But Brady was contacting Jastremski after the allegations came out, which could look really suspect, or could have been Brady asking the guy what the fuck the allegations were about and if there was any truth to them. Without knowing what was said on those calls no one can really say if they were incriminating or innocent.


----------



## mudwhistle

HUGGY said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Injuries are a part of the game.  Lane broke his arm because a Patriot player made a hard tackle on him.  Your Legion of Boom seems to be able to dish out the "booms" better than they can take the booms.
> 
> Did you want to make the point that the Colts got blown out in the second half because of injuries?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lane fell on his own arm.  The ball actually caused the arm fracture.  It was just a simple tackle on the sidelines and a freak collision with the ground that caused Lane's injury.  There was no "great" impact on the play by the Patriot.  It was an offensive player that forced Lane out of bounds.  Keep in mind, Brady had just thrown AN INTERCEPTION against Seattle's #5 player on the LOB.  Brady was playing against cripples and scrubs in the second half.  Sure injuries are part of the game.  When there are major injuries to MOST of the starters of the defensive backfield that is extraordinary LUCK for an offense.  You are an idiot if you can't acknowledge that it was extremely fortunate for Brady that he didn't have to face a healthy Sherman, Thomas, Maxwell, Chancellor and Lane.  THAT'S five of the eight regular DBs on the Hawks team.  Face it.  Your team got lucky it fell that way for the Hawks.  I'm not crying but it would have been a far more competitive game if only half as many Seahawk DBs were not seriously injured.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude, Russell Wilson was intercepted by an undrafted Patriot's DB from the "University of Western Alabama"!  If playing against "scrubs" is the defining issue for you then it's hard to think of someone who fits that description more than Malcolm Butler.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Dude"  Brady would have never had his "great comeback" if he was playing against healthy first string Hawk DBs.  The Seahawks had the game well in hand until the scrubs gave the game away.
> 
> Ya Butler made a great play.  NO DOUBT.  But the truth is that our receiver is the one that fucked up..not Wilson.  The Ball was thrown nearly perfectly.  Lockette just got his pussy ass knocked down like a rag doll which BTW technically was pass interference.  The INT was totally on Lockette not Russell.
> 
> Thing is that the Pats were beat until Seattle just didn't have enough first stringers left to field.  Y'all can FANTASIZE that Brady made a heroic comeback but real football fans know he was lucky he was playing against only scrubs and cripples in the second half.
Click to expand...

Guess the Seahawks have a depth problem....


----------



## HenryBHough

Tsk!

Lying, cheating!

Injuries!

Time for a decision is at hand.  Must The NFL be incorporated into the Democrat party so as to be among experts on the first account?  Or Must The NFL be shut down to save all those innocent young kids from brain injury?

Now THAT's a true dilemma for our liberal contingent!


----------



## mack20

From Yee's letter:

“The investigators’ assumptions and inferences are easily debunked or subject to multiple interpretations,” Yee says. “Much of the report’s vulnerabilities are buried in the footnotes, which is a common legal writing tactic. It is a sad day for the league as it has abdicated the resolution of football-specific issues to people who don’t understand the context or culture of the sport. I was physically present for my client’s interview. I have verbatim notes of the interview. Tom made himself available for nearly an entire day and patiently answered every question. It was clear to me the investigators had limited understanding of professional football. For reasons unknown, the Wells report omitted nearly all of Tom’s testimony, most of which was critical because it would have provided this report with the context that it lacks. Mr. Wells promised back in January to share the results of this investigation publicly, so why not follow through and make public all of the information gathered and let the public draw its own conclusions? This report contains significant and tragic flaws, and it is common knowledge in the legal industry that reports like this generally are written for the benefit of the purchaser.”


----------



## LA RAM FAN

I was wondering when kiddie mack and TROLLSTYLE would come around here since the truth hurts them their idols have been exposed.


----------



## mack20

Some more information:
11 Patriots balls were measured at halftime by two different officials and using two different gauges.  According to one of the gauges, 8 of the 11 balls were deflated by an amount considered within normal atmospheric deflation, as proscribed by the consulting firm that Wells hired.  In addition, they only measured 4 of the Colts footballs, and 3 of those 4 were found to be below the required 12.5 according to one of the gauges.  Not only that, but the Colts footballs were tested at the end of the halftime break, and we aren't told whether the testing was done in an environment where they could have potentially come back up in PSI (ie, if tested in a warmer locker room, if the Colts balls were tested after they had tested all the Patriots balls twice, could the warmer temp have increased their PSI enough to skew the results?).

Also, none of the measurements for the Patriots footballs were recorded before the game.  The analysis is based upon a referee's statement that the Patriot's balls began the game at 12.5, and the Colts began at 13.  Data not able to be proven or corroborated.

I think that if there's to be punishment, it should be what the rulebook says is the punishment for tampering with the ball (even though there is no actual proof that the Patriots tampered, and the Wells report even states on page 228 that they cannot prove there was intentional tampering). A 25k fine. That's what the rulebook says the punishment should be.


----------



## Alex.

mack20 said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mack20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also, Wells' report claims Brady was uncooperative, but Brady's agent has said that he'd like for entirety of Brady's interview to be released to the public.  Why would his agent request that if he thought the unedited content would make Brady look bad?
> 
> 
> 
> Desperate move that's why.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Desperate for what though?  Yee wrote a scathing letter about how the NFL should release the full transcript.  What does that accomplish for him or Brady if Brady was, in fact, evasive or uncooperative?
Click to expand...

Scathing letter does nothing. Brady should have handed his phone over and cooperated.


----------



## mack20

Alex. said:


> mack20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mack20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also, Wells' report claims Brady was uncooperative, but Brady's agent has said that he'd like for entirety of Brady's interview to be released to the public.  Why would his agent request that if he thought the unedited content would make Brady look bad?
> 
> 
> 
> Desperate move that's why.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Desperate for what though?  Yee wrote a scathing letter about how the NFL should release the full transcript.  What does that accomplish for him or Brady if Brady was, in fact, evasive or uncooperative?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Scathing letter does nothing. Brady should have handed his phone over and cooperated.
Click to expand...


How do you know that he didn't cooperate?  Because the Wells report claims he didn't?  What if the missing testimony shows that he did cooperate?  And why should he be forced to turn over his phone? He has a celebrity wife, and celebrity friends.  Is it inconceivable that he wouldn't trust that things on his phone would remain private?  After all, it was one leak after another when the story broke, most of which were designed to make the Patriots look bad and which did not end up being true.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Zander said:


> Poor Alex.....you know that the pressure of the balls does not win NFL games.
> 
> You aren’t mad about deflation or inflation; you just want to hate the Patriots.



kinda like how you want to hate on people when you are cornered with facts you cannot refute and then go into meltdown mode when taken to school on this.

Im seeing a side of you I have never seen before.I remember once when  you thought I was being serious about something here in the sports section and you then said to me back then something like-relax,its all in good fun.

Seems like you should take your OWN advise here that you gave me back then charlie.

You have been getting all worked up over this when someone like myself or alex takes you to school on this issue taking it so  personal.


for many others here like pooper,mack,trollstyle and others I can understand that.thats normal for them.But i thought YOU were above all that?

This is all just in good fun yet you are going into meltdown mode over all this getting upset over the tiniest little things when you cant refute facts.


You are as biased about bill belicheck and tom brady as huggy is on pete carrol.lol.


Relax,take a chill pill dude. In your OWN words,this is all in good fun but you take it so personal and serious.

This is obviously a topic that is near and dear to you the way you go into meltdown mode and get so worked up over this when confronted with pesky little facts about brady and belicheat.


Dont be so butthurt dude.relax.lol


----------



## Dot Com

cheaters will cheat. Its what they do


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poor Alex.....you know that the pressure of the balls does not win NFL games.
> 
> You aren’t mad about deflation or inflation; you just want to hate the Patriots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have said this before,the pressure of the balls was not a factor in the playoff game against the colts,however it WAS in the game against the ravens which was a very close game.
> 
> Seems you are doing the same thing pooper always does in his debates,evading the facts that the cheatriots ever since Kraft took over ownership of that team,have had a long history of cheating and lying ever since Belicheat became coach.
> 
> did you like grow up in boston or something?
> 
> seriously? I mean you talk about what a cheater pete the cheat is which I am in full agreement with you on obviously,however anytime someone exposes Belicheat for the liar and cheater he is and mentions facts that brady is now in the same catagory as barry bonds,a liar and cheater,you deny that reality and make the false statement apples and oranges.
> 
> you kill me. Now pooper,HIM i would expect to say that but you? come on man,your brighter than that dude.
> 
> 
> you can sugarcoat it all you want to but Brady and Belicheat should be best friends with Barry Bonds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Is Jimmy Johnson a cheat? How about the Chiefs?
> *Jimmy Johnson Tells Us the Chiefs Taped Signals -- Again *
> 
> What about the Cleveland Browns? NFL investigators have visited Browns over in-game texting ProFootballTalk
> 
> The Chargers were also fined for cheating - Chargers facing sanctions for illegal use of stickum ProFootballTalk
> are they cheaters too?
> 
> Where is the outrage  when the Cowboys and Redskins were fined millions in cap dollars after being found guilty of purposely dumping salaries into the uncapped year in 2010?
> 
> Why didn’t the NFL deem it necessary to make quarterbacks and coaches speak to their accountability and respect for the integrity of the game when just recently caught the Vikings heating game balls on the sideline in a 12-degree game against the Panthers _after _they supposedly reminded both teams that it was illegal to do so? Are the Vikings cheaters?
> 
> Bottom line- none of those teams are being called "Cheaters". Why not? Because they don't do the one thing the Patriots do very well, WIN CHAMPIONSHIPS!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW Tom lied to the Wells' investigation team and withheld evidence and there were those TEXTS.
Click to expand...



This is a great pic of Zander.

Funny how he can dish it out but he cant take it.here is the proof in the pudding.

The classless Seattle Shitbrids deserve Pete Carroll, he's a disaster who leaves a wake of wreckage wherever he lands. He was fired by the Patriots for being a chump. He destroyed the USC program. Now he and his gum chewing style of non-management is destroying the Shitbirds. He's a joke, just like the Shitbirds....

Carrol is just as much of a fraud coach as Belicheat is. Page 2 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum

as you can see,I made a thread here a couple months ago ragging on pete carrol for taking a payoff to throw the superbowl.

Zander as you can see,pats me on the back for this thread since the seahawks are not his team.

However when Alex made this thread ragging on his team the pats calling out  Belicheat and Brady,he gets all butthurt and worked up about it over pesky little facts.


Funny what a hypocrite Zander is,as you can see for yourself,he mentioned back then that the seahawks are classless. I agree they have a classless coach the seahawks.Yet he did not said ONE WORD here in this entire thread how classless the patriots are.

funny also that he says carrol is destroying the seahawks even though they have been in back to back superbowls and were just one fluke play away from repeating as superbowl champs.


Like Belicheat has NOT destroyed the credibility of the patriots and he ISNT a joke as well? this guy kills me.





oh and Zander,hate to break your heart but before brady came along to the pats,Belicheat was a complete ZERO.a total loser as a head coach. Without Brady,he would be nothing.

He was the head coach of the cleveland browns and coach there for five years with only ONE WINNING SEASON the whole time he was there..a fact that ESPN never mentions when they kiss his ass and call him the greatest coach ever.

ESPN doesnt really believe he is the greatest coach ever,they just have to kiss his ass to get interviews with the players,if they dont kiss his ass,then he doesnt allow them to interview his players.lol  thats why they never bring that fact up how he was a loser when he coached the cleveland browns,

see my local radio station here in the midwest brought that fact up one time and the reason THEY will talk about it unlike ESPN  is because they dont care if belicheat hates them,they dont kiss his ass like ESPN does.

so while you are talking about carrol getting fired by the pats,dont forget to mention next time how your hero Belicheat who can do no wrong by you,was FIRED by the cleveland browns as well for being such a loser.

belicheat is such an overrated hack.Just watch,when he loses tom brady,he will be exposed for the over rated hack he is same as mike shannahan was when Elway retired. Once he lost Elway,it proved he was not such a great coach.same will happen with Belicheat.


----------



## Alex.

mack20 said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mack20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mack20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also, Wells' report claims Brady was uncooperative, but Brady's agent has said that he'd like for entirety of Brady's interview to be released to the public.  Why would his agent request that if he thought the unedited content would make Brady look bad?
> 
> 
> 
> Desperate move that's why.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Desperate for what though?  Yee wrote a scathing letter about how the NFL should release the full transcript.  What does that accomplish for him or Brady if Brady was, in fact, evasive or uncooperative?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Scathing letter does nothing. Brady should have handed his phone over and cooperated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you know that he didn't cooperate?  Because the Wells report claims he didn't?  What if the missing testimony shows that he did cooperate?  And why should he be forced to turn over his phone? He has a celebrity wife, and celebrity friends.  Is it inconceivable that he wouldn't trust that things on his phone would remain private?  After all, it was one leak after another when the story broke, most of which were designed to make the Patriots look bad and which did not end up being true.
Click to expand...


"Tom Brady refused to provide text messages and e-mails “even though those requests were limited to the subject matter of our investigation” which means they weren’t just looking for cell phone pics of Gisele Bundchen.


"The Wells report said that the Patriots refused to make officials locker room attendant Jim McNally available for a follow-up interview which was requested, “despite our offer to meet at any time and location that would be convenient for McNally. The report said Patriots counsel apparently didn’t inform McNally of the request, and that the refusal “violated the club‟s obligations to cooperate with the investigation under the Policy on Integrity of the Game & Enforcement of League Rules and was inconsistent with public statements made by the Patriots pledging full cooperation with the investigation.

The report also concluded that the Patriots “questioned the integrity and objectivity of game officials, various NFL executives and certain NFL Security representatives present at the AFC Championship Game or otherwise involved in the investigative process.”

Wells report chides Patriots for not cooperating with investigation ProFootballTalk

They should have done their best to cooperate with the  investigators.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Dot Com said:


> cheaters will cheat. Its what they do



Dont tell this to mack,trollstyle,pooper,or zander,they will go into meltdown mode and have a heart attack over these pesky little facts.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Zander said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have said this before,the pressure of the balls was not a factor in the playoff game against the colts,however it WAS in the game against the ravens which was a very close game.
> 
> Seems you are doing the same thing pooper always does in his debates,evading the facts that the cheatriots ever since Kraft took over ownership of that team,have had a long history of cheating and lying ever since Belicheat became coach.
> 
> did you like grow up in boston or something?
> 
> seriously? I mean you talk about what a cheater pete the cheat is which I am in full agreement with you on obviously,however anytime someone exposes Belicheat for the liar and cheater he is and mentions facts that brady is now in the same catagory as barry bonds,a liar and cheater,you deny that reality and make the false statement apples and oranges.
> 
> you kill me. Now pooper,HIM i would expect to say that but you? come on man,your brighter than that dude.
> 
> 
> you can sugarcoat it all you want to but Brady and Belicheat should be best friends with Barry Bonds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is Jimmy Johnson a cheat? How about the Chiefs?
> *Jimmy Johnson Tells Us the Chiefs Taped Signals -- Again *
> 
> What about the Cleveland Browns? NFL investigators have visited Browns over in-game texting ProFootballTalk
> 
> The Chargers were also fined for cheating - Chargers facing sanctions for illegal use of stickum ProFootballTalk
> are they cheaters too?
> 
> Where is the outrage  when the Cowboys and Redskins were fined millions in cap dollars after being found guilty of purposely dumping salaries into the uncapped year in 2010?
> 
> Why didn’t the NFL deem it necessary to make quarterbacks and coaches speak to their accountability and respect for the integrity of the game when just recently caught the Vikings heating game balls on the sideline in a 12-degree game against the Panthers _after _they supposedly reminded both teams that it was illegal to do so? Are the Vikings cheaters?
> 
> Bottom line- none of those teams are being called "Cheaters". Why not? Because they don't do the one thing the Patriots do very well, WIN CHAMPIONSHIPS!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW Tom lied to the Wells' investigation team and withheld evidence and there were those TEXTS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh my!! I'm simply shocked and outraged!! Guess those 4 rings, 3 SB MVP's, and 12 division titles (the most ever by a QB)  won by Brady are all tainted now.....all because a football that was touched by the refs on every play, might have been under-inflated......boohoo....
> 
> Those (gasp) under-inflated balls are why the Pats held the Colts to 7 points.......and everyone knows it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly, you are a nutjob......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not the one who is all butthurt  pleading the case of a confirmed liar and cheater.
> 
> Lookie here, "Tom Brady’s Legacy as One of the Best Takes a Hit". Brady knew about those illegal footballs when he showed up in January, several days after the A.F.C. title game, at a news conference that had been called to address the scandal. In front of a room filled with reporters, he gripped the lectern so hard it looked like he was trying to squeeze the life out of it."
> 
> *http://www.nytimes.com/2015/05/07/s...gacy-as-one-of-the-best-takes-a-hit.html?_r=0*
> 
> 
> 
> In the end Brady is not as good as his hero Joe Montana no matter how many rings or  records he holds he will always have the "asterisk". He is a liar and a cheater and like Joe Montana a 4 time Super Bowl winner just not the same  class individual or athlete.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, but I am not even a Pats fan...
> 
> Every QB in the NFL does the same thing....they doctor the ball in little insignificant ways that have no bearing on the outcome of the game.  you're just jealous that Brady is so damn good and has such a sweet life.
> 
> I  do think it's cute that you have such a man-crush on Joe Montana....
Click to expand...

sure your not a pats fan,thats why you go into meltdown mode and cant stand it when you cant counter facts and have to resort to insults.

Good picture there of you crying in defeat after I took you to school.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is Jimmy Johnson a cheat? How about the Chiefs?
> *Jimmy Johnson Tells Us the Chiefs Taped Signals -- Again *
> 
> What about the Cleveland Browns? NFL investigators have visited Browns over in-game texting ProFootballTalk
> 
> The Chargers were also fined for cheating - Chargers facing sanctions for illegal use of stickum ProFootballTalk
> are they cheaters too?
> 
> Where is the outrage  when the Cowboys and Redskins were fined millions in cap dollars after being found guilty of purposely dumping salaries into the uncapped year in 2010?
> 
> Why didn’t the NFL deem it necessary to make quarterbacks and coaches speak to their accountability and respect for the integrity of the game when just recently caught the Vikings heating game balls on the sideline in a 12-degree game against the Panthers _after _they supposedly reminded both teams that it was illegal to do so? Are the Vikings cheaters?
> 
> Bottom line- none of those teams are being called "Cheaters". Why not? Because they don't do the one thing the Patriots do very well, WIN CHAMPIONSHIPS!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW Tom lied to the Wells' investigation team and withheld evidence and there were those TEXTS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh my!! I'm simply shocked and outraged!! Guess those 4 rings, 3 SB MVP's, and 12 division titles (the most ever by a QB)  won by Brady are all tainted now.....all because a football that was touched by the refs on every play, might have been under-inflated......boohoo....
> 
> Those (gasp) under-inflated balls are why the Pats held the Colts to 7 points.......and everyone knows it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly, you are a nutjob......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not the one who is all butthurt  pleading the case of a confirmed liar and cheater.
> 
> Lookie here, "Tom Brady’s Legacy as One of the Best Takes a Hit". Brady knew about those illegal footballs when he showed up in January, several days after the A.F.C. title game, at a news conference that had been called to address the scandal. In front of a room filled with reporters, he gripped the lectern so hard it looked like he was trying to squeeze the life out of it."
> 
> *http://www.nytimes.com/2015/05/07/s...gacy-as-one-of-the-best-takes-a-hit.html?_r=0*
> 
> 
> 
> In the end Brady is not as good as his hero Joe Montana no matter how many rings or  records he holds he will always have the "asterisk". He is a liar and a cheater and like Joe Montana a 4 time Super Bowl winner just not the same  class individual or athlete.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, but I am not even a Pats fan...
> 
> Every QB in the NFL does the same thing....they doctor the ball in little insignificant ways that have no bearing on the outcome of the game.  you're just jealous that Brady is so damn good and has such a sweet life.
> 
> I  do think it's cute that you have such a man-crush on Joe Montana....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The butthurt just flows, "*Tom Brady's idol Joe Montana points finger at Patriots Quarterback and says 'it was pretty obvious who deflated the balls'*
> 
> *Hall of fame Quarterback Joe Montana of the San Francisco 49ers says Tom Brady is responsible for the Deflategate scandal"*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Ode to Montana: Tom Brady posted this snap of him wearing a 49ers Jersey back in 1983 along with the caption 'I've been preparing for Sunday since 1983!"
> 
> Tom Brady s idol Joe Montana points finger at Patriots Quarterback for Deflategate Daily Mail Online
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
Click to expand...


Looks like the butthurt of this all hurts zanders feelings since the truth is being let out here on his idol Brady whos OWN idol dissed him.

"rolls on floor laughing." 

Oh my god I would be sooo embarrassed over joe montana the greatest quarterback ever  if he dissed me like that the same way he did brady.comedy gold.


i notice how this little truth made zander try to laugh it off.

oh and zander,somehow you missed it that i mentioned terry bradshaw in the same breath as joe montana.  If anything,you have a man crush on tom brady and belicheat.


----------



## Dot Com

if they had any integrity, they'd have given the title away but then again, we're talking about a team that filmed their adversaries to train against them with.

Sports figures found guilty of cheating


> *Patroits' spygate:* The New England Patriots were first widely regarded as cheaters after they were busted for illegally filming the Jets' defensive coaches signals in September 2007. The Patriots were eventually fined $250,000, lost their 2008 first-round draft pick and head coach Bill Belichick was fined $500,000. (AP Photo/Kathy Willens)


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Nutz said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brady stood in front of America and LIED.  There are text messages that prove it.  To preserve the integrity of the game...Brady and tehe Patriots MUST be punished.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow he lied? OMG, Hillary lied, Bill lied, Obama lied, Sharpton lied, Elizabeth Warren lied, Debbie Wasserman Schultz lied, Pete Rozelle lied, Goodell lied, Adrian Petersen lied, Ray Rice lied, Hernandez lied, Kobe Bryant lied. Of all those people, where do you rank his lie?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Petersen lied?  That man was suspended for a season...the same shold be done to Brady.  THEY CHEATED!
Click to expand...


patriots apologists like pooper and zander here,ignore pesky little facts that Goddel has his head up Krafts ass and plays favorites with that team.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is Jimmy Johnson a cheat? How about the Chiefs?
> *Jimmy Johnson Tells Us the Chiefs Taped Signals -- Again *
> 
> What about the Cleveland Browns? NFL investigators have visited Browns over in-game texting ProFootballTalk
> 
> The Chargers were also fined for cheating - Chargers facing sanctions for illegal use of stickum ProFootballTalk
> are they cheaters too?
> 
> Where is the outrage  when the Cowboys and Redskins were fined millions in cap dollars after being found guilty of purposely dumping salaries into the uncapped year in 2010?
> 
> Why didn’t the NFL deem it necessary to make quarterbacks and coaches speak to their accountability and respect for the integrity of the game when just recently caught the Vikings heating game balls on the sideline in a 12-degree game against the Panthers _after _they supposedly reminded both teams that it was illegal to do so? Are the Vikings cheaters?
> 
> Bottom line- none of those teams are being called "Cheaters". Why not? Because they don't do the one thing the Patriots do very well, WIN CHAMPIONSHIPS!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW Tom lied to the Wells' investigation team and withheld evidence and there were those TEXTS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh my!! I'm simply shocked and outraged!! Guess those 4 rings, 3 SB MVP's, and 12 division titles (the most ever by a QB)  won by Brady are all tainted now.....all because a football that was touched by the refs on every play, might have been under-inflated......boohoo....
> 
> Those (gasp) under-inflated balls are why the Pats held the Colts to 7 points.......and everyone knows it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly, you are a nutjob......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not the one who is all butthurt  pleading the case of a confirmed liar and cheater.
> 
> Lookie here, "Tom Brady’s Legacy as One of the Best Takes a Hit". Brady knew about those illegal footballs when he showed up in January, several days after the A.F.C. title game, at a news conference that had been called to address the scandal. In front of a room filled with reporters, he gripped the lectern so hard it looked like he was trying to squeeze the life out of it."
> 
> *http://www.nytimes.com/2015/05/07/s...gacy-as-one-of-the-best-takes-a-hit.html?_r=0*
> 
> 
> 
> In the end Brady is not as good as his hero Joe Montana no matter how many rings or  records he holds he will always have the "asterisk". He is a liar and a cheater and like Joe Montana a 4 time Super Bowl winner just not the same  class individual or athlete.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, but I am not even a Pats fan...
> 
> Every QB in the NFL does the same thing....they doctor the ball in little insignificant ways that have no bearing on the outcome of the game.  you're just jealous that Brady is so damn good and has such a sweet life.
> 
> I  do think it's cute that you have such a man-crush on Joe Montana....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The butthurt just flows, "*Tom Brady's idol Joe Montana points finger at Patriots Quarterback and says 'it was pretty obvious who deflated the balls'*
> 
> *Hall of fame Quarterback Joe Montana of the San Francisco 49ers says Tom Brady is responsible for the Deflategate scandal"*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Ode to Montana: Tom Brady posted this snap of him wearing a 49ers Jersey back in 1983 along with the caption 'I've been preparing for Sunday since 1983!"
> 
> Tom Brady s idol Joe Montana points finger at Patriots Quarterback for Deflategate Daily Mail Online
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
Click to expand...

great find.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Nutz said:


> Papageorgio Remember the discussion about Pete Rose and allowng him nto the HF?
> 
> Same principle...the NFL MUST protect the integrity of the game.  Cheating cannot be tolerated...especially when the club has been caught before.  Tom Brady stood up and claimed he didn't even know the equipment manager...yet they found text messages and believe he actually rewarded the guy for doing his bidding with the footballs.  There must be significant punshment...or it would be obvious that the NFL doesn't care.



You're making wayyyyy too much sense for Pooper to comprehend.that was what i was saying earlier as well.Glad to to see someone else mention this.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Tom Brady and the New England Patriots cheated their way to a Super Bowl*
> 
> *You still want that apology, Robert Kraft? The one you’ve been smarmily waiting for since February, acting high and mighty in your two-toned shirts, certain that the New England Patriots had nothing to do with the Deflategate controversy and projecting such a confident air with your statements that there’s “no smoking gun,” leading most to believe that you knew something they didn’t —  that the Wells Report was a witch hunt that would exonerate those always-honest Patriots?"*
> *Tom Brady and the New England Patriots cheated their way to a Super Bowl For The Win*
> 
> No surprises here. Cheaters gonna cheat, deflators gonna deflate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's stupid.  Seattle LOST the Super Bowl more than Brady cheated his way to a victory.  AND even more than that, the Pats DB, Butler, made an unbelievably good play to win it for NE.
> 
> What happened during the season I don't have a clue if Brady cheated with deflated balls or not.  In the Big Game he didn't cheat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By definition getting into the SB is by a culmination of wins throughout the season. Have to take all the oarts of the thius situation into consideration not just one game.
Click to expand...


Exactly. they had to cheat their way into the superbowl.

as i have said time and time again,in the AFC title game victory it wasnt a factor but it WAS  a factor when they played against the ravens the week before with it being such a close game.

they had to CHEAT their way to win that game game to advance to the ACF title game therefore they were the wrong team to be representing the AFC in the superbowl. The ravens alerted the colts to them deflating the balls in their division loss to them.


----------



## mack20

Alex. said:


> "The Wells report said that the Patriots refused to make officials locker room attendant Jim McNally available for a follow-up interview which was requested, “despite our offer to meet at any time and location that would be convenient for McNally. The report said Patriots counsel apparently didn’t inform McNally of the request, and that the refusal “violated the club‟s obligations to cooperate with the investigation under the Policy on Integrity of the Game & Enforcement of League Rules and was inconsistent with public statements made by the Patriots pledging full cooperation with the investigation.



Did the Wells report also state that they interviewed McNally 4 TIMES and that the only request that was denied was when they wanted to interview him a FIFTH time because Kraft felt that it was maybe excessive for a part time game day employee who also has another full time job?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Moonglow said:


> So now the Pats will replace the Raiders as the most cheating team in the league?



speaking of the Raiders,lets not forget how they stole that playoff game from them giving them their first superbowl victory with the worst call in NFL history,the bullshit tuck rule they INVENTED on the spot wanting to have the patriots in the superbowl so everyone would see the name PATRIOTS in the superbowl. it was the same season 9/11 happened.

anyt thinking person with logic and common sense can see the NFL rigged that game for them to win.they made two horrible costly calls against the raiders in that game besides the tuck rule call  that cost them the game,yet not one single bad call went against the pats.

here is what i posted earlier on that. see post #17.

NE Patriots cheated their way to a Super Bowl Page 2 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## mack20

It cracks me up every time 9/11 claims that the tuck rule was invented for the Patriots in 2001.


----------



## Papageorgio

mack20 said:


> It cracks me up every time 9/11 claims that the tuck rule was invented for the Patriots in 2001.



I ignore him, he isn't worth my time. 

That game haunts Raiders fans to this day. It was a great game. That night and the next few days I was mad. Got over it and moved on, hated NE ever since.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

two farts in a row from the trolls.^


----------



## LA RAM FAN

wow man this is being shown all over ESPN as well.

this is  a story thats not going to go away.its going to linger throughout the football season.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Nutz said:


> Diana1180 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio Remember the discussion about Pete Rose and allowng him nto the HF?
> 
> Same principle...the NFL MUST protect the integrity of the game.  Cheating cannot be tolerated...especially when the club has been caught before.  Tom Brady stood up and claimed he didn't even know the equipment manager...yet they found text messages and believe he actually rewarded the guy for doing his bidding with the footballs.  There must be significant punshment...or it would be obvious that the NFL doesn't care.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is the punishment? Draft picks? Suspension? How long? Who do you suspend? Coaches, players, players that played seasons ago?
> 
> You guys are great at saying there needs to be a punishment, what do you want it to be for getting caught?[/t sure does state that brady more than likely orchestarted the cheating.
> 
> 
> Brady, gone for at last 6 games if not a season.  Tom Brady ORCHESTRATED all of this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Prove it.  Because nothing in the Wells report proves that Brady orchestrated this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you actually read the report?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


No the patriot lovers only see what they want to see so they dont take the time to read the ENTIRE report.just the parts they want to see.

the brady/belicheat lovers here always accuse you of HATING the team when you expose the facts of what liars and cheaters they are and how they have tarnished the game and always change the topic when they get backed up against the wall with nowhere left to run.


The report is conclusive. There are no questions left.

yeah please take the time to read the ENTIRE report,not just parts of it.lol.


Cheating is nothing new to the Pats ownership either.

Kraft screwed his own relatives on his way to getting rich. He acquired the Pats in a very underhanded way also. He is NOT the nice guy his publicists would have you believe.

exactly,.Kraft is a very powerful and influential man.that is why Goddel has his head up his ass all the time and the pats get special treatment constantly year after year.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HUGGY said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Injuries are a part of the game.  Lane broke his arm because a Patriot player made a hard tackle on him.  Your Legion of Boom seems to be able to dish out the "booms" better than they can take the booms.
> 
> Did you want to make the point that the Colts got blown out in the second half because of injuries?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lane fell on his own arm.  The ball actually caused the arm fracture.  It was just a simple tackle on the sidelines and a freak collision with the ground that caused Lane's injury.  There was no "great" impact on the play by the Patriot.  It was an offensive player that forced Lane out of bounds.  Keep in mind, Brady had just thrown AN INTERCEPTION against Seattle's #5 player on the LOB.  Brady was playing against cripples and scrubs in the second half.  Sure injuries are part of the game.  When there are major injuries to MOST of the starters of the defensive backfield that is extraordinary LUCK for an offense.  You are an idiot if you can't acknowledge that it was extremely fortunate for Brady that he didn't have to face a healthy Sherman, Thomas, Maxwell, Chancellor and Lane.  THAT'S five of the eight regular DBs on the Hawks team.  Face it.  Your team got lucky it fell that way for the Hawks.  I'm not crying but it would have been a far more competitive game if only half as many Seahawk DBs were not seriously injured.
Click to expand...


TROLLSTYLE everywhere he goes ignores pesky little facts.he hates being taken to school. he always whines in defeat.


yawn......
Yet you are still here fanboi

thats his way of admitting defeat that he has been taken to school here and is not mature enough to admit defeat.lol


Oh dear. all of the "cheating" by inflation and deflation. Aaron Rodgers should be suspended too....he admits he "cheated" by over inflating footballs. Where's the outrage??

Aaron Rodgers prefers to play with over-inflated footballs FOX Sports

"[Rodgers said] 'I like to push the limit to how much air we can put in the football, even go over what they allow you to do and see if the officials take air out of it.' Because he thinks it's easier for him to grip. He likes them tight."

It's an epidemic that must be stopped!!!


there you go again,changing the topic evading facts when your cornered and backed up against the wall like all Brady/Belicheat worshippers do.

funny how you say I have a mancrush over Joe Montana "never mind the fact I mentioned Terry Bradshaw in the same breath as Montana when I did mention Montana's name."  as quarterbacks that won four superbowls.

If  I have a mancrush on Montana,then YOU  charlie,have a mancrush on Brady and Belicheat.

speaking of Montana,whats REALLY funny is Montana was Bradys idol growing up and even HE has called Brady a cheater. post # 38 here folks.

NE Patriots cheated their way to a Super Bowl Page 4 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


How embarrassing and humiliating that must be for Brady having his OWN IDOL call him out as a cheater..lol.comedy gold.

this is getting more and more fun all the time.Im really enjoying this one almost as much as I will when the Rams come back to LA next year.


----------



## mack20

I'd like to clarify here, those of you who think the Patriots should be punished based on the Wells report - is it because of the act itself (supposedly altering the game ball to gain a competitive advantage), or is it because you believe that Brady possibly lied about the situation?


----------



## Alex.

mack20 said:


> I'd like to clarify here, those of you who think the Patriots should be punished based on the Wells report - is it because of the act itself (supposedly altering the game ball to gain a competitive advantage), or is it because you believe that Brady possibly lied about the situation?




both


----------



## mack20

Alex. said:


> mack20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to clarify here, those of you who think the Patriots should be punished based on the Wells report - is it because of the act itself (supposedly altering the game ball to gain a competitive advantage), or is it because you believe that Brady possibly lied about the situation?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> both
Click to expand...


So you think that doing something that alters the game ball against NFL rules and then trying to cover it up is a huge issue, correct?  And you think that the punishment should be huge because these things are very very very bad, correct?  And you would support the same harsh punishment for any team caught altering game balls and trying to hide evidence of such?


----------



## Alex.

mack20 said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mack20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to clarify here, those of you who think the Patriots should be punished based on the Wells report - is it because of the act itself (supposedly altering the game ball to gain a competitive advantage), or is it because you believe that Brady possibly lied about the situation?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> both
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you think that doing something that alters the game ball against NFL rules and then trying to cover it up is a huge issue, correct?  And you think that the punishment should be huge because these things are very very very bad, correct?  And you would support the same harsh punishment for any team caught altering game balls and trying to hide evidence of such?
Click to expand...

I did not say any of what you suggest. His legacy is tarnished, the SB win is tainted, he lied and withheld information during the investigation, his team has a terrible history with Spygate etc.. What kind of punishment, I really have no idea at this point.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> mack20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mack20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to clarify here, those of you who think the Patriots should be punished based on the Wells report - is it because of the act itself (supposedly altering the game ball to gain a competitive advantage), or is it because you believe that Brady possibly lied about the situation?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> both
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you think that doing something that alters the game ball against NFL rules and then trying to cover it up is a huge issue, correct?  And you think that the punishment should be huge because these things are very very very bad, correct?  And you would support the same harsh punishment for any team caught altering game balls and trying to hide evidence of such?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did not say any of what you suggest. His legacy is tarnished, the SB win is tainted, he lied and withheld information during the investigation, his team has a terrible history with Spygate etc.. What kind of punishment, I really have no idea at this point.
Click to expand...


they just dont get it that at least two of the pats superbowl wins are tainted,the first against the rams with the worst call in NFL playoff history the bullshit tuck rule they came up with so they get advance to the superbowl,NOW they themselves have cheated and lied their way to get there to another one not to mention their coach had to spy on at least one team to go undefeated in the regular season another year they went to the superbowl.


----------



## Alex.

9/11 inside job said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mack20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mack20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to clarify here, those of you who think the Patriots should be punished based on the Wells report - is it because of the act itself (supposedly altering the game ball to gain a competitive advantage), or is it because you believe that Brady possibly lied about the situation?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> both
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you think that doing something that alters the game ball against NFL rules and then trying to cover it up is a huge issue, correct?  And you think that the punishment should be huge because these things are very very very bad, correct?  And you would support the same harsh punishment for any team caught altering game balls and trying to hide evidence of such?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did not say any of what you suggest. His legacy is tarnished, the SB win is tainted, he lied and withheld information during the investigation, his team has a terrible history with Spygate etc.. What kind of punishment, I really have no idea at this point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> they just dont get it that at least two of the pats superbowl wins are tainted,the first against the rams with the worst call in NFL playoff history the bullshit tuck rule they came up with so they get advance to the superbowl,NOW they themselves have cheated and lied their way to get there to another one not to mention their coach had to spy on at least one team to go undefeated in the regular season another year they went to the superbowl.
Click to expand...

Based on Karft's relationship with Godell, Belicheat's antics with the camera and Brady cheating and lying nothing they have accomplished is worthy of note and highly suspect. What I mentioned are just the things we are aware of.


----------



## mack20

Alex. said:


> mack20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mack20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to clarify here, those of you who think the Patriots should be punished based on the Wells report - is it because of the act itself (supposedly altering the game ball to gain a competitive advantage), or is it because you believe that Brady possibly lied about the situation?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> both
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you think that doing something that alters the game ball against NFL rules and then trying to cover it up is a huge issue, correct?  And you think that the punishment should be huge because these things are very very very bad, correct?  And you would support the same harsh punishment for any team caught altering game balls and trying to hide evidence of such?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did not say any of what you suggest. His legacy is tarnished, the SB win is tainted, he lied and withheld information during the investigation, his team has a terrible history with Spygate etc.. What kind of punishment, I really have no idea at this point.
Click to expand...


So if you don't think that altering the game ball is a huge issue deserving of a big punishment, then his legacy is tarnished because....?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^


----------



## Alex.

mack20 said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mack20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mack20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to clarify here, those of you who think the Patriots should be punished based on the Wells report - is it because of the act itself (supposedly altering the game ball to gain a competitive advantage), or is it because you believe that Brady possibly lied about the situation?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> both
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you think that doing something that alters the game ball against NFL rules and then trying to cover it up is a huge issue, correct?  And you think that the punishment should be huge because these things are very very very bad, correct?  And you would support the same harsh punishment for any team caught altering game balls and trying to hide evidence of such?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did not say any of what you suggest. His legacy is tarnished, the SB win is tainted, he lied and withheld information during the investigation, his team has a terrible history with Spygate etc.. What kind of punishment, I really have no idea at this point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So if you don't think that altering the game ball is a huge issue deserving of a big punishment, then his legacy is tarnished because....?
Click to expand...

He cheated during the season and then lied to investigators about it.


----------



## mack20

I'll put it this way: if I told you that the Patriots had been caught with a towel that had an adhesive substance on it, refused to hand over the towel to officials when asked, and was found to have tried to cover up the existence of the towels, what would your reaction be?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here again.^


----------



## Papageorgio

mack20 said:


> I'd like to clarify here, those of you who think the Patriots should be punished based on the Wells report - is it because of the act itself (supposedly altering the game ball to gain a competitive advantage), or is it because you believe that Brady possibly lied about the situation?



I think if he would have come out and admitted it, it would be over and done. The lying then the investigation, he loses credibility.

I think Brady needs to be disciplined by the league.

As far as his legacy, he will go down as a great QB, just as Rice will go down as a great WR, just as Brett will go down as a great baseball player. 

If it had been PEDs then I'd think differently.


----------



## mack20

Alex. said:


> mack20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mack20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mack20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to clarify here, those of you who think the Patriots should be punished based on the Wells report - is it because of the act itself (supposedly altering the game ball to gain a competitive advantage), or is it because you believe that Brady possibly lied about the situation?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> both
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you think that doing something that alters the game ball against NFL rules and then trying to cover it up is a huge issue, correct?  And you think that the punishment should be huge because these things are very very very bad, correct?  And you would support the same harsh punishment for any team caught altering game balls and trying to hide evidence of such?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did not say any of what you suggest. His legacy is tarnished, the SB win is tainted, he lied and withheld information during the investigation, his team has a terrible history with Spygate etc.. What kind of punishment, I really have no idea at this point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So if you don't think that altering the game ball is a huge issue deserving of a big punishment, then his legacy is tarnished because....?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He cheated during the season and then lied to investigators about it.
Click to expand...




Papageorgio said:


> mack20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to clarify here, those of you who think the Patriots should be punished based on the Wells report - is it because of the act itself (supposedly altering the game ball to gain a competitive advantage), or is it because you believe that Brady possibly lied about the situation?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think if he would have come out and admitted it, it would be over and done. The lying then the investigation, he loses credibility.
> 
> I think Brady needs to be disciplined by the league.
> 
> As far as his legacy, he will go down as a great QB, just as Rice will go down as a great WR, just as Brett will go down as a great baseball player.
> 
> If it had been PEDs then I'd think differently.
Click to expand...


Okay (and I'm asking this because you've been more reasonable than some others) - what exactly did Brady lie about?


----------



## JimH52

Pogo said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Tom Brady and the New England Patriots cheated their way to a Super Bowl
> 
> You still want that apology, Robert Kraft? The one you’ve been smarmily waiting for since February, acting high and mighty in your two-toned shirts, certain that the New England Patriots had nothing to do with the Deflategate controversy and projecting such a confident air with your statements that there’s “no smoking gun,” leading most to believe that you knew something they didn’t —  that the Wells Report was a witch hunt that would exonerate those always-honest Patriots?"
> Tom Brady and the New England Patriots cheated their way to a Super Bowl For The Win
> 
> No surprises here. Cheaters gonna cheat, deflators gonna deflate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed.
> But what's with the singular?  Super Bowl*s*.
Click to expand...


They were watching practice films before they won the others.  But Roger, AKA Kraft's butt buddy, destroyed all the evidence.  But I know someone has a copy.  If it ever comes out, the Cheatriots are toast.  To me, the Cheatriots have never legitimately won a Super Bowl.  The Cheatriots have been cheating for years, not only in the playoffs, but in the regular season.  Gooddell better slam Shady Brady, or 21 owners are going to come after him.


----------



## mack20

JimH52 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Tom Brady and the New England Patriots cheated their way to a Super Bowl
> 
> You still want that apology, Robert Kraft? The one you’ve been smarmily waiting for since February, acting high and mighty in your two-toned shirts, certain that the New England Patriots had nothing to do with the Deflategate controversy and projecting such a confident air with your statements that there’s “no smoking gun,” leading most to believe that you knew something they didn’t —  that the Wells Report was a witch hunt that would exonerate those always-honest Patriots?"
> Tom Brady and the New England Patriots cheated their way to a Super Bowl For The Win
> 
> No surprises here. Cheaters gonna cheat, deflators gonna deflate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed.
> But what's with the singular?  Super Bowl*s*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They were watching practice films before they won the others.  But Roger, AKA Kraft's butt buddy, destroyed all the evidence.  But I know someone has a copy.  If it ever comes out, the Cheatriots are toast.  To me, the Cheatriots have never legitimately won a Super Bowl.  The Cheatriots have been cheating for years, not only in the playoffs, but in the regular season.  Gooddell better slam Shady Brady, or 21 owners are going to come after him.
Click to expand...



So they were watching practice films (I assume you mean the walkthrough rumor), even though the NFL investigated and found zero evidence to support it, and the writer who originally reported the allegation had to issue a front page retraction in the newspaper for it because he didn't have any actual evidence to support his claims?

And you are aware that before "Goodell destroyed all the evidence" that the tapes were played on a loop in front of a room full of reporters, right?


----------



## JimH52

mack20 said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Tom Brady and the New England Patriots cheated their way to a Super Bowl
> 
> You still want that apology, Robert Kraft? The one you’ve been smarmily waiting for since February, acting high and mighty in your two-toned shirts, certain that the New England Patriots had nothing to do with the Deflategate controversy and projecting such a confident air with your statements that there’s “no smoking gun,” leading most to believe that you knew something they didn’t —  that the Wells Report was a witch hunt that would exonerate those always-honest Patriots?"
> Tom Brady and the New England Patriots cheated their way to a Super Bowl For The Win
> 
> No surprises here. Cheaters gonna cheat, deflators gonna deflate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed.
> But what's with the singular?  Super Bowl*s*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They were watching practice films before they won the others.  But Roger, AKA Kraft's butt buddy, destroyed all the evidence.  But I know someone has a copy.  If it ever comes out, the Cheatriots are toast.  To me, the Cheatriots have never legitimately won a Super Bowl.  The Cheatriots have been cheating for years, not only in the playoffs, but in the regular season.  Gooddell better slam Shady Brady, or 21 owners are going to come after him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So they were watching practice films (I assume you mean the walkthrough rumor), even though the NFL investigated and found zero evidence to support it, and the writer who originally reported the allegation had to issue a front page retraction in the newspaper for it because he didn't have any actual evidence to support his claims?
> 
> And you are aware that before "Goodell destroyed all the evidence" that the tapes were played on a loop in front of a room full of reporters, right?
Click to expand...


The Chestriots have NEVER legitimately won a Super Bowl. Shady Brady and Billicheat will forever be tainted and I THINK IT IS HILARIOUS!


----------



## mack20

You can think it's hilarious all you want.  The record books won't have any asterisks on them and you continually out yourself for being completely ignorant about football, but whatever floats your boat, bro.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

at 8:33 pm yesterday,some farted in here.^


JimH52 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Tom Brady and the New England Patriots cheated their way to a Super Bowl
> 
> You still want that apology, Robert Kraft? The one you’ve been smarmily waiting for since February, acting high and mighty in your two-toned shirts, certain that the New England Patriots had nothing to do with the Deflategate controversy and projecting such a confident air with your statements that there’s “no smoking gun,” leading most to believe that you knew something they didn’t —  that the Wells Report was a witch hunt that would exonerate those always-honest Patriots?"
> Tom Brady and the New England Patriots cheated their way to a Super Bowl For The Win
> 
> No surprises here. Cheaters gonna cheat, deflators gonna deflate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed.
> But what's with the singular?  Super Bowl*s*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They were watching practice films before they won the others.  But Roger, AKA Kraft's butt buddy, destroyed all the evidence.  But I know someone has a copy.  If it ever comes out, the Cheatriots are toast.  To me, the Cheatriots have never legitimately won a Super Bowl.  The Cheatriots have been cheating for years, not only in the playoffs, but in the regular season.  Gooddell better slam Shady Brady, or 21 owners are going to come after him.
Click to expand...


Roger so much has his head up Krafts ass that nothing will come out of any of this.He so much plays favorites with Kraft.the proof is in the pudding on that.remember spygate? there was far less evidence against sean peyton for his involvement in that yet he got suspended for a year.Belicheat was deprived of a mere first round draft choice for cheating in spygate.that was a joke.In college they kick you out when you cheat like that.

Since Goddel has his head up Krafts ass,expect him to do the same here and only suspend Brady for a mere two games.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

JimH52 said:


> mack20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Tom Brady and the New England Patriots cheated their way to a Super Bowl
> 
> You still want that apology, Robert Kraft? The one you’ve been smarmily waiting for since February, acting high and mighty in your two-toned shirts, certain that the New England Patriots had nothing to do with the Deflategate controversy and projecting such a confident air with your statements that there’s “no smoking gun,” leading most to believe that you knew something they didn’t —  that the Wells Report was a witch hunt that would exonerate those always-honest Patriots?"
> Tom Brady and the New England Patriots cheated their way to a Super Bowl For The Win
> 
> No surprises here. Cheaters gonna cheat, deflators gonna deflate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed.
> But what's with the singular?  Super Bowl*s*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They were watching practice films before they won the others.  But Roger, AKA Kraft's butt buddy, destroyed all the evidence.  But I know someone has a copy.  If it ever comes out, the Cheatriots are toast.  To me, the Cheatriots have never legitimately won a Super Bowl.  The Cheatriots have been cheating for years, not only in the playoffs, but in the regular season.  Gooddell better slam Shady Brady, or 21 owners are going to come after him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So they were watching practice films (I assume you mean the walkthrough rumor), even though the NFL investigated and found zero evidence to support it, and the writer who originally reported the allegation had to issue a front page retraction in the newspaper for it because he didn't have any actual evidence to support his claims?
> 
> And you are aware that before "Goodell destroyed all the evidence" that the tapes were played on a loop in front of a room full of reporters, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Chestriots have NEVER legitimately won a Super Bowl. Shady Brady and Billicheat will forever be tainted and I THINK IT IS HILARIOUS!
Click to expand...


amen to that.

You can at least swear to TWO superbowl victorys they won that were not legit for sure.This years having to cheat against the Ravens when it WAS  a factor in them winning with the deflated balls-remember the ravens alerted the colts to the deflated balls,they had to CHEAT to get to the AFC title game to play the colts.

then there is the first superbowl victory against the Rams where the officials obviously got paid off by Kraft to rig the game against the Raiders so they could advance to their first superbowl win.

plus the officials rigged the superbowl as well.the pats defenders were allowed to mug the Rams wide receivers in that whole game.that was HOW they were able to win that game that nobody in the world thought they would.

Get real,your not going to shut out the greatest show on turf.that is UNLESS of course,you are allowed to mug the receivers like they were able to. Btw,this is coming from a guy who was HAPPY to see the pats beat the Rams back then.

Remember for the past 20 years,I have always rooted for the team that plays that phony fraud team that plays  in st louis to win all the time.  so as much as I was happy the Rams lost back then,now I understand why they did.I wasnt aware back then how the officials kiss the ass of Robert Kraft.

Not only did they get to the superbowl with the refs inventing that bullshit tuck rule the worst call in NFL playoff history 'which was rivaled this year when the officials picked up the personal foul penalty against the cowboys against the lions so the cowboys could win."

But they were also aided in that game by THREE  horrible NON CALLS by the officials in that Raiders game as well.

I have that game on tape.if you watch that game,you notice this is what transpires.

1.early in the game,Tim Brown picked up a first down as the game shows.The corrupt officials though said he was short.complete BS.

the announcers could not believe it either,you hear them saying they thought that Brown had the first down and it was a bad call.Tim Brown was livid and infuriated yelling at the officials about it as he should have been.

2.Rich Gannon was scrambling late in the game when the protection broke down and longggg after he threw the ball,he was grasped from behind which Gannon was yelling at the officials for to throw the yellow flag because it was an obvious personal foul penalty the raiders should have had for 15 yards which would have set up a field goal with field position but were denied.

3.Gannon threw a pass deep down in patriots territory that had the receiver not been mugged,would have at least set up a field goal for them because it was an obvious pass interference penalty.the wide receiver james jett was infuriated over that NON CALL by the officials as he should have been,the announcers said they thought that was a bad non call that went against the raiders that should have been called against the patriots as well.


meanwhile the cheatriots did not have ONE SINGLE BAD CALL go against them that day.


and Im not being like a certain wacked seahawk fan fool here does at times who rambles on about how the officials have a vendetta against his seahawks and ignores it when people bring up facts they made bad calls against the other team they played as well that day  either.


just watch that game and you see for yourself,three critical NON CALLS against the raiders happened that day BESIDES the bullshit tuck rule as well that had they been called correctly by the officials,would have given the raiders a victory and NO BAD CALLS went against the patriots that day.fact.NOT theory cheatriot lovers.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Anathema said:


> This report finally proves what I've been saying for YEARS.... The New England Patriots are the spoiled rich kids of the NFL. The Patriots LOOK like exactly what the NFL wants a team to look like (publicly). They're a "team". They aren't a roster full of mercenary individuals and free agents, superstars for hire. They don't generally blow teams out, but always seem to find a way to "win" in the dend. That's EXACTLY what the NFL claims it wants every team to look like in this parity-driven, salary-cap restricted era of football.... Make every team's fans think this is the year THEIR TEAM will do what the Patriots have done for the last decade and a half.
> 
> In reality the Patriots (and a few other teams) get a way with a mountain of crap because the NFL front office is covering for them. Spygate? Deflategate? The Tuck Rule. Three different situations in which the Patriots cheated or were assisted by NFL officials. It's only because OTHER TEAM OWNERS/Officials brought the charges in the Spygate and Deflategate situations that anything was even looked at.
> 
> As a Washington Redskins fan, I want to see what the penalties are. My team got CLOBBERED with $37 Million of reduced salary cap space for doing something that was totally LEGAL at the time they did it. If the Patriots don't get bent over by the NFL for this one, and again escape with a slap on the wrist, like in Spygate; the fans of the other 31 teams need to BLOW UP on the league for their collusion.



you my man are making wayyyyy too much sense here for the Brady/Belicheat worshippers to understand.lol

Be careful,you will overload their feeble minds with way too much logic,common sense,and facts they will have a coronary heart attack

Thats an excellent point you made how the pats and other teams as well get away with a mountain of crap.You mentioned the tuck rule.the biggest bullshit call INVENTED by the officials that day so the pats could advance to the superbowl.

that was the team the NFL wanted to see in the superbowl  no matter what that year so they came up with the tuck rule as well as making three critical NON CALLS against the raiders in that game to make sure the pats got to the superbowl that year.

Well the dallas cowboys this year also benefitted from the worst NON CALL against them that insured they won their playoff game against the Lions when an obvious personal foul penalty committed by one of the dallas cowboy receivers was committed,the officials after getting together,then picked up the yellow flag.

that BS call was every bit as horrible a call as the tuck rule.

You notice that the two worst calls in playoff history that ever occurred happened for the home team? now we know WHY its called home field advantage.

No way would those two horrible calls have been made if that game against the raiders had been played in oakland and the game against the lions had been played in detroit.the officials are just a bunch of cowards,they made those two horrible calls because they were afraid they would not get out of those two cities alive if had they made the CORRECT call.

the NFL is a plain sick joke.


----------



## Pogo

Actually you don't need to suspend Brady or fine the team.  Here's what you do.  For the foreseeable future, whenever the Pats have a drive going, building up the energy and so on, the officials stop the game for a pressure check.  They use a sophisticated machine that takes several minutes.  If the pressure checks OK you can have your ball back.  And start that energy all over again if you can.

Only for Boston, no other team.  Live wit cher legacy.


----------



## HUGGY

JimH52 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Tom Brady and the New England Patriots cheated their way to a Super Bowl
> 
> You still want that apology, Robert Kraft? The one you’ve been smarmily waiting for since February, acting high and mighty in your two-toned shirts, certain that the New England Patriots had nothing to do with the Deflategate controversy and projecting such a confident air with your statements that there’s “no smoking gun,” leading most to believe that you knew something they didn’t —  that the Wells Report was a witch hunt that would exonerate those always-honest Patriots?"
> Tom Brady and the New England Patriots cheated their way to a Super Bowl For The Win
> 
> No surprises here. Cheaters gonna cheat, deflators gonna deflate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed.
> But what's with the singular?  Super Bowl*s*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They were watching practice films before they won the others.  But Roger, AKA Kraft's butt buddy, destroyed all the evidence.  But I know someone has a copy.  If it ever comes out, the Cheatriots are toast.  To me,* the Cheatriots have never legitimately won a Super Bowl.*  The Cheatriots have been cheating for years, not only in the playoffs, but in the regular season.  Gooddell better slam Shady Brady, or 21 owners are going to come after him.
Click to expand...


As a Hawks fan I disagree.  Ya they were playing against a crippled LOB especially in the second half.  BUT even though Ricardo Lockette did his best impression of a rag doll and made NO EFFORT to get to a pretty well thrown ball Butler did make a hell of a play and even though he knocked Lockette down BEFORE the ball arrived and got away with pass interference he did catch the ball and everyone was happy in NE.  I'm not crying about the PI non call and frankly I haven't heard a single Hawk fan bring it up.  We had the wrong personnel in and paid the price.  Kearse was supposed to rub Browner into Butler freeing up Lockette for an easy crossing route but Kearse can't handle Browner like that and THAT'S where we fucked up.  The stupid part was that we TAUGHT Browner everything he knows and still we had our weakest receivers in on that play.  Bevell is the one that screwed up.  I have looked at that play a hundred times at least.  We will NEVER make that particular mistake again.  

Nope.  The Pats won that game in the eyes of the media fair and square.  They got the ring.  You cannot dispute THAT fact.


----------



## Anathema

9/11 inside job said:


> you my man are making wayyyyy too much sense here for the Brady/Belicheat worshippers to understand.lol
> 
> Be careful,you will overload their feeble minds with way too much logic,common sense,and facts they will have a coronary heart attack
> 
> Thats an excellent point you made how the pats and other teams as well get away with a mountain of crap.You mentioned the tuck rule.the biggest bullshit call INVENTED by the officials that day so the pats could advance to the superbowl.
> 
> that was the team the NFL wanted to see in the superbowl  no matter what that year so they came up with the tuck rule as well as making three critical NON CALLS against the raiders in that game to make sure the pats got to the superbowl that year.
> 
> Well the dallas cowboys this year also benefitted from the worst NON CALL against them that insured they won their playoff game against the Lions when an obvious personal foul penalty committed by one of the dallas cowboy receivers was committed,the officials after getting together,then picked up the yellow flag.
> 
> that BS call was every bit as horrible a call as the tuck rule.
> 
> You notice that the two worst calls in playoff history that ever occurred happened for the home team? now we know WHY its called home field advantage.
> 
> No way would those two horrible calls have been made if that game against the raiders had been played in oakland and the game against the lions had been played in detroit.the officials are just a bunch of cowards,they made those two horrible calls because they were afraid they would not get out of those two cities alive if had they made the CORRECT call.
> 
> the NFL is a plain sick joke.



I live in about the geographic center of Patriot Nation. I deal with them and their fans on a daily basis.  I know how depraved and disgusting they are.

The NFL has been a sick joke since the 1994 CBA was signed. Salary Caps.  Revenue Sharing.  Parity. Hell, it's Jose Stalin's wet dream for a pro sports league..... One where Parity is preferred over Greatness and Team Owners are expected to put the League interests ahead of their own Team interests.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Anathema said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> you my man are making wayyyyy too much sense here for the Brady/Belicheat worshippers to understand.lol
> 
> Be careful,you will overload their feeble minds with way too much logic,common sense,and facts they will have a coronary heart attack
> 
> Thats an excellent point you made how the pats and other teams as well get away with a mountain of crap.You mentioned the tuck rule.the biggest bullshit call INVENTED by the officials that day so the pats could advance to the superbowl.
> 
> that was the team the NFL wanted to see in the superbowl  no matter what that year so they came up with the tuck rule as well as making three critical NON CALLS against the raiders in that game to make sure the pats got to the superbowl that year.
> 
> Well the dallas cowboys this year also benefitted from the worst NON CALL against them that insured they won their playoff game against the Lions when an obvious personal foul penalty committed by one of the dallas cowboy receivers was committed,the officials after getting together,then picked up the yellow flag.
> 
> that BS call was every bit as horrible a call as the tuck rule.
> 
> You notice that the two worst calls in playoff history that ever occurred happened for the home team? now we know WHY its called home field advantage.
> 
> No way would those two horrible calls have been made if that game against the raiders had been played in oakland and the game against the lions had been played in detroit.the officials are just a bunch of cowards,they made those two horrible calls because they were afraid they would not get out of those two cities alive if had they made the CORRECT call.
> 
> the NFL is a plain sick joke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I live in about the geographic center of Patriot Nation. I deal with them and their fans on a daily basis.  I know how depraved and disgusting they are.
> 
> The NFL has been a sick joke since the 1994 CBA was signed. Salary Caps.  Revenue Sharing.  Parity. Hell, it's Jose Stalin's wet dream for a pro sports league..... One where Parity is preferred over Greatness and Team Owners are expected to put the League interests ahead of their own Team interests.
Click to expand...


exactly.I would actually go back to the early 80's when teams were allowed to move from one city to another when the NFL became a joke.Its a sick joke that there is no law that prevents NFL owners from giving their long time fans the middle finger and leaving them.

but yeah,when that happened,that made the NFL twice as big of a joke as it already was.


----------



## HUGGY

9/11 inside job said:


> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> you my man are making wayyyyy too much sense here for the Brady/Belicheat worshippers to understand.lol
> 
> Be careful,you will overload their feeble minds with way too much logic,common sense,and facts they will have a coronary heart attack
> 
> Thats an excellent point you made how the pats and other teams as well get away with a mountain of crap.You mentioned the tuck rule.the biggest bullshit call INVENTED by the officials that day so the pats could advance to the superbowl.
> 
> that was the team the NFL wanted to see in the superbowl  no matter what that year so they came up with the tuck rule as well as making three critical NON CALLS against the raiders in that game to make sure the pats got to the superbowl that year.
> 
> Well the dallas cowboys this year also benefitted from the worst NON CALL against them that insured they won their playoff game against the Lions when an obvious personal foul penalty committed by one of the dallas cowboy receivers was committed,the officials after getting together,then picked up the yellow flag.
> 
> that BS call was every bit as horrible a call as the tuck rule.
> 
> You notice that the two worst calls in playoff history that ever occurred happened for the home team? now we know WHY its called home field advantage.
> 
> No way would those two horrible calls have been made if that game against the raiders had been played in oakland and the game against the lions had been played in detroit.the officials are just a bunch of cowards,they made those two horrible calls because they were afraid they would not get out of those two cities alive if had they made the CORRECT call.
> 
> the NFL is a plain sick joke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I live in about the geographic center of Patriot Nation. I deal with them and their fans on a daily basis.  I know how depraved and disgusting they are.
> 
> The NFL has been a sick joke since the 1994 CBA was signed. Salary Caps.  Revenue Sharing.  Parity. Hell, it's Jose Stalin's wet dream for a pro sports league..... One where Parity is preferred over Greatness and Team Owners are expected to put the League interests ahead of their own Team interests.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> exactly.I would actually go back to the early 80's when teams were allowed to move from one city to another when the NFL became a joke.Its a sick joke that there is no law that prevents NFL owners from giving their long time fans the middle finger and leaving them.
> 
> but yeah,when that happened,that made the NFL twice as big of a joke as it already was.
Click to expand...


The problem is that there are not enough local concerned billionaires to stop team theft from a community the way that Paul Allen stepped up and stepped in when that weasel from California tried to steal the Seahawks and take em to Californicatia..


----------



## LA RAM FAN

sure is amazing to me how there are so many butthurt people here over their idols Belicheat and Brady being exposed for the cheaters and liars they are and defend them to the extremes they do.

I myself as much as I love the chargers,could not bring myself to cheer for them when the GM there was such an idiot he went and hired marty SHITTENHEIMER for their head coach.that guy is such an arrogant classless  ass he was a shitstain on that franchise. I try to forget those years.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HUGGY said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> you my man are making wayyyyy too much sense here for the Brady/Belicheat worshippers to understand.lol
> 
> Be careful,you will overload their feeble minds with way too much logic,common sense,and facts they will have a coronary heart attack
> 
> Thats an excellent point you made how the pats and other teams as well get away with a mountain of crap.You mentioned the tuck rule.the biggest bullshit call INVENTED by the officials that day so the pats could advance to the superbowl.
> 
> that was the team the NFL wanted to see in the superbowl  no matter what that year so they came up with the tuck rule as well as making three critical NON CALLS against the raiders in that game to make sure the pats got to the superbowl that year.
> 
> Well the dallas cowboys this year also benefitted from the worst NON CALL against them that insured they won their playoff game against the Lions when an obvious personal foul penalty committed by one of the dallas cowboy receivers was committed,the officials after getting together,then picked up the yellow flag.
> 
> that BS call was every bit as horrible a call as the tuck rule.
> 
> You notice that the two worst calls in playoff history that ever occurred happened for the home team? now we know WHY its called home field advantage.
> 
> No way would those two horrible calls have been made if that game against the raiders had been played in oakland and the game against the lions had been played in detroit.the officials are just a bunch of cowards,they made those two horrible calls because they were afraid they would not get out of those two cities alive if had they made the CORRECT call.
> 
> the NFL is a plain sick joke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I live in about the geographic center of Patriot Nation. I deal with them and their fans on a daily basis.  I know how depraved and disgusting they are.
> 
> The NFL has been a sick joke since the 1994 CBA was signed. Salary Caps.  Revenue Sharing.  Parity. Hell, it's Jose Stalin's wet dream for a pro sports league..... One where Parity is preferred over Greatness and Team Owners are expected to put the League interests ahead of their own Team interests.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> exactly.I would actually go back to the early 80's when teams were allowed to move from one city to another when the NFL became a joke.Its a sick joke that there is no law that prevents NFL owners from giving their long time fans the middle finger and leaving them.
> 
> but yeah,when that happened,that made the NFL twice as big of a joke as it already was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The problem is that there are not enough local concerned billionaires to stop team theft from a community the way that Paul Allen stepped up and stepped in when that weasel from California tried to steal the Seahawks and take em to Californicatia..
Click to expand...



Like I said,sure amazes me how so many pat fans here are get so riled up when their heros Belicheat and Brady are exposed for the liars and cheaters they are.Just look at my post to Zander.Post # 24   here.

NE Patriots cheated their way to a Super Bowl Page 3 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum

HIS REPLY? take a look here. post #34 here.Seems he hates not being able to counter a point.sheesh.

He doesnt seem to like losing a debate.I mean his post here was totally uncalled for when i took him to school here.
NE Patriots cheated their way to a Super Bowl Page 4 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum




He is so biased towards the Pats its unreal. I go and make a thread talking about my extremely low opinion of pete carrol here and he pats me on the back for it. "Lets forget our differences on carrol for a minute here."

He rags on carrol on this thread I made  as you can see since the seahawks are not his team,yet anytime some rags on Belicheat,he goes into meltdown mode and takes it so personal.

He once told me to relax,that its all in good fun. He needs to take his OWN advise he gave me back then and realise this is all in just good fun.not to get so all worked up about it.geez.

Here is that thread where I bashed pete carrol.read zanders post where he bashes him.

...
Carrol is just as much of a fraud coach as Belicheat is. Page 2 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
The classless Seattle Shitbrids deserve Pete Carroll, he's a disaster who leaves a wake of wreckage wherever he lands. He was fired by the Patriots for being a chump. He destroyed the USC program. Now he and his gum chewing style of non-management is destroying the Shitbirds. He's a joke, just like the Shitbirds....


SEE WHAT I MEAN? Notice how he came on that thread and trashed pete carrol but he has not said ONE NEGATIVE THING ABOUT BELICHEAT ON THIS THREAD? talk about biased and being a hypocrite.

seriously.amazing how he calls the seahawks a classless organization but he wont call the pats one though.How has Belicheat not been a disater for the NFL?  How is Belicheat NOT a joke?

also its funny how he rags on here how carrol was fired from the patriots but he forgets to mention that tom brady saved Belicheats  ass from the toilet.

That before Brady came long and saved his ass from the toilet as a coach,he was going nowhere.He was a total loser and a complete failure with his previous team the cleveland browns where he only had ONE WINNING SEASON in his five years he coached there.


the guy needs to relax and take a chill pill and not get so worked up over the truth about brady and belicheat being exposed.

He CLAIMS he is not a patriots fan.But the fact  he denys reality,takes this so personal "even though its all in good fun."  and makes false statements that its apples and oranges comparing tom brady to barry bonds says otherwise.


----------



## mack20

mack20 said:


> I'll put it this way: if I told you that the Patriots had been caught with a towel that had an adhesive substance on it, refused to hand over the towel to officials when asked, and was found to have tried to cover up the existence of the towels, what would your reaction be?



So nobody has any opinions on what would be a fair punishment for or reaction to the above scenario?


----------



## Papageorgio

mack20 said:


> mack20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll put it this way: if I told you that the Patriots had been caught with a towel that had an adhesive substance on it, refused to hand over the towel to officials when asked, and was found to have tried to cover up the existence of the towels, what would your reaction be?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So nobody has any opinions on what would be a fair punishment for or reaction to the above scenario?
Click to expand...


Alex said is was thinking about it but I don't know if he said anything. 

I think, one for deflating and 2 for lying. I think the NFL is going 6 games to a full season and he will get it cut in half on appeal. I also think NE is going to be fined and lose a draft choice.


----------



## mack20

Papageorgio said:


> mack20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mack20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll put it this way: if I told you that the Patriots had been caught with a towel that had an adhesive substance on it, refused to hand over the towel to officials when asked, and was found to have tried to cover up the existence of the towels, what would your reaction be?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So nobody has any opinions on what would be a fair punishment for or reaction to the above scenario?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Alex said is was thinking about it but I don't know if he said anything.
> 
> I think, one for deflating and 2 for lying. I think the NFL is going 6 games to a full season and he will get it cut in half on appeal. I also think NE is going to be fined and lose a draft choice.
Click to expand...


And is that also what you think would be a fair punishment for the towel scenario I presented? A fine, loss of a draft choice, and a suspension?


----------



## Papageorgio

mack20 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mack20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mack20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll put it this way: if I told you that the Patriots had been caught with a towel that had an adhesive substance on it, refused to hand over the towel to officials when asked, and was found to have tried to cover up the existence of the towels, what would your reaction be?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So nobody has any opinions on what would be a fair punishment for or reaction to the above scenario?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Alex said is was thinking about it but I don't know if he said anything.
> 
> I think, one for deflating and 2 for lying. I think the NFL is going 6 games to a full season and he will get it cut in half on appeal. I also think NE is going to be fined and lose a draft choice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And is that also what you think would be a fair punishment for the towel scenario I presented? A fine, loss of a draft choice, and a suspension?
Click to expand...


I would think three games and a team fine would be appropriate.

Jerry Rice admitted to using stickum his whole career, his reputation isn't diminished. The whole cheating issue and punishment is pretty silly to me, how can you punish anyone appropriately. The burden of proof is arbitrary.


----------



## mack20

Papageorgio said:


> mack20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mack20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mack20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll put it this way: if I told you that the Patriots had been caught with a towel that had an adhesive substance on it, refused to hand over the towel to officials when asked, and was found to have tried to cover up the existence of the towels, what would your reaction be?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So nobody has any opinions on what would be a fair punishment for or reaction to the above scenario?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Alex said is was thinking about it but I don't know if he said anything.
> 
> I think, one for deflating and 2 for lying. I think the NFL is going 6 games to a full season and he will get it cut in half on appeal. I also think NE is going to be fined and lose a draft choice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And is that also what you think would be a fair punishment for the towel scenario I presented? A fine, loss of a draft choice, and a suspension?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would think three games and a team fine would be appropriate.
> 
> Jerry Rice admitted to using stickum his whole career, his reputation isn't diminished. The whole cheating issue and punishment is pretty silly to me, how can you punish anyone appropriately. The burden of proof is arbitrary.
Click to expand...


Thanks for answering my question.  I'd still like to know what Alex thinks, but the towel scenario actually did happen.  Only it was the Chargers in 2012, not the Patriots.  The league fined them 20k and told them to knock it off. 

Tampering with the ball is supposed to result in a 25k fine.  The situation with the Chargers, where they did something sketchy and then lied and tried to hide it, resulted in roughly that.  Which shows just how seriously the NFL has taken situations like this in the past. 

Hell, just THIS season the Panthers were caught ON TAPE illegally heating kicking balls to soften them.  They received NO punishment, and were only told to stop. There is hard evidence of that infraction.  There is absolutely no hard evidence that the Patriots even intentionally deflated footballs, let alone that Brady instructed it.  In fact, buried on page 288 of the report, Wells literally admits that they found no concrete evidence to suggest that any air was let out of the balls intentionally, and that all conclusions reached in the report are based on speculation and assumptions.


----------



## Dot Com

look at all the cheater apologists. NEWSFLASH!!! Denial is not a river in Egypt.


----------



## Alex.

Papageorgio said:


> mack20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mack20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll put it this way: if I told you that the Patriots had been caught with a towel that had an adhesive substance on it, refused to hand over the towel to officials when asked, and was found to have tried to cover up the existence of the towels, what would your reaction be?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So nobody has any opinions on what would be a fair punishment for or reaction to the above scenario?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Alex said is was thinking about it but I don't know if he said anything.
> 
> I think, one for deflating and 2 for lying. I think the NFL is going 6 games to a full season and he will get it cut in half on appeal. I also think NE is going to be fined and lose a draft choice.
Click to expand...

Take all  of the circumstances in consideration in addition to the culture of cheating of the Flatriots. Brady gets the scarlet letter of *C* on his jersey plus time off, belicheat gets a special mention for negligent supervision and time off and the team gets a draft pick or two taken away, Kraft gets a vacation from any committee seat he holds right now.


----------



## Papageorgio

Alex. said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mack20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mack20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll put it this way: if I told you that the Patriots had been caught with a towel that had an adhesive substance on it, refused to hand over the towel to officials when asked, and was found to have tried to cover up the existence of the towels, what would your reaction be?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So nobody has any opinions on what would be a fair punishment for or reaction to the above scenario?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Alex said is was thinking about it but I don't know if he said anything.
> 
> I think, one for deflating and 2 for lying. I think the NFL is going 6 games to a full season and he will get it cut in half on appeal. I also think NE is going to be fined and lose a draft choice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Take all  of the circumstances in consideration in addition to the culture of cheating of the Flatriots. Brady gets the scarlet letter of *C* on his jersey plus time off, belicheat gets a special mention for negligent supervision and time off and the team gets a draft pick or two taken away, Kraft gets a vacation from any committee seat he holds right now.
Click to expand...


How many games do you think any suspensions should be?


----------



## Alex.

Papageorgio said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mack20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mack20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll put it this way: if I told you that the Patriots had been caught with a towel that had an adhesive substance on it, refused to hand over the towel to officials when asked, and was found to have tried to cover up the existence of the towels, what would your reaction be?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So nobody has any opinions on what would be a fair punishment for or reaction to the above scenario?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Alex said is was thinking about it but I don't know if he said anything.
> 
> I think, one for deflating and 2 for lying. I think the NFL is going 6 games to a full season and he will get it cut in half on appeal. I also think NE is going to be fined and lose a draft choice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Take all  of the circumstances in consideration in addition to the culture of cheating of the Flatriots. Brady gets the scarlet letter of *C* on his jersey plus time off, belicheat gets a special mention for negligent supervision and time off and the team gets a draft pick or two taken away, Kraft gets a vacation from any committee seat he holds right now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many games do you think any suspensions should be?
Click to expand...

As long as it takes to rehabilitate the image of the NFL and send out a powerful message to the rest of the league that cheating and lack of cooperation will not be tolerated.  I do not have the number of games or what importance the game he should be prohibited from playing. He lied in the AFC championship.

I personally am satisfied that he was found out to be the cheating liar that he is.  His smug and cavalier attitude toward the league  and the rules he agreed to abide by is disturbing to say the least. The culture of cheating and lying that is woven into the fabric of the Flatriots needs to be extinguished.


----------



## Papageorgio

Alex. said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mack20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mack20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll put it this way: if I told you that the Patriots had been caught with a towel that had an adhesive substance on it, refused to hand over the towel to officials when asked, and was found to have tried to cover up the existence of the towels, what would your reaction be?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So nobody has any opinions on what would be a fair punishment for or reaction to the above scenario?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Alex said is was thinking about it but I don't know if he said anything.
> 
> I think, one for deflating and 2 for lying. I think the NFL is going 6 games to a full season and he will get it cut in half on appeal. I also think NE is going to be fined and lose a draft choice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Take all  of the circumstances in consideration in addition to the culture of cheating of the Flatriots. Brady gets the scarlet letter of *C* on his jersey plus time off, belicheat gets a special mention for negligent supervision and time off and the team gets a draft pick or two taken away, Kraft gets a vacation from any committee seat he holds right now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many games do you think any suspensions should be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As long as it takes to rehabilitate the image of the NFL and send out a powerful message to the rest of the league that cheating and lack of cooperation will not be tolerated.  I do not have the number of games or what importance the game he should be prohibited from playing. He lied in the AFC championship.
> 
> I personally am satisfied that he was found out to be the cheating liar that he is.  His smug and cavalier attitude toward the league  and the rules he agreed to abide by is disturbing to say the least. The culture of cheating and lying that is woven into the fabric of the Flatriots needs to be extinguished.
Click to expand...


What about San Diego? What about Minnesota? What about Atlanta? what about Cleveland? What about Seattle? All these teams were fined for cheating, sounds like a culture to me. 

Is Jerry Rice's reputation diminished? What about Romanoski and his reputation? George Brett? Phil Niekro? Lyle Alzado? Joe Montana? 

You are really concerned about integrity, just wondering where you fall on these issues.


----------



## Alex.

Papageorgio said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mack20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So nobody has any opinions on what would be a fair punishment for or reaction to the above scenario?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex said is was thinking about it but I don't know if he said anything.
> 
> I think, one for deflating and 2 for lying. I think the NFL is going 6 games to a full season and he will get it cut in half on appeal. I also think NE is going to be fined and lose a draft choice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Take all  of the circumstances in consideration in addition to the culture of cheating of the Flatriots. Brady gets the scarlet letter of *C* on his jersey plus time off, belicheat gets a special mention for negligent supervision and time off and the team gets a draft pick or two taken away, Kraft gets a vacation from any committee seat he holds right now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many games do you think any suspensions should be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As long as it takes to rehabilitate the image of the NFL and send out a powerful message to the rest of the league that cheating and lack of cooperation will not be tolerated.  I do not have the number of games or what importance the game he should be prohibited from playing. He lied in the AFC championship.
> 
> I personally am satisfied that he was found out to be the cheating liar that he is.  His smug and cavalier attitude toward the league  and the rules he agreed to abide by is disturbing to say the least. The culture of cheating and lying that is woven into the fabric of the Flatriots needs to be extinguished.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What about San Diego? What about Minnesota? What about Atlanta? what about Cleveland? What about Seattle? All these teams were fined for cheating, sounds like a culture to me.
> 
> Is Jerry Rice's reputation diminished? What about Romanoski and his reputation? George Brett? Phil Niekro? Lyle Alzado? Joe Montana?
> 
> You are really concerned about integrity, just wondering where you fall on these issues.
Click to expand...



I do not know what occurred on the teams and players you mentioned. If they are current players and those issues are outstanding they need to be addressed. Were each of those players and teams investigated? Were rules broken? Did those players lied and refuse to reasonable cooperate with the investigators?


----------



## Anathema

Alex. said:


> As long as it takes to rehabilitate the image of the NFL and send out a powerful message to the rest of the league that cheating and lack of cooperation will not be tolerated.  I do not have the number of games or what importance the game he should be prohibited from playing. He lied in the AFC championship.....



The teams need to be held to the rules to maintain the integrity of the league but the League needs to look at going back to a more Competition oriented style rather than the Parity driven style we've seen since 1994.


----------



## Papageorgio

Alex. said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alex said is was thinking about it but I don't know if he said anything.
> 
> I think, one for deflating and 2 for lying. I think the NFL is going 6 games to a full season and he will get it cut in half on appeal. I also think NE is going to be fined and lose a draft choice.
> 
> 
> 
> Take all  of the circumstances in consideration in addition to the culture of cheating of the Flatriots. Brady gets the scarlet letter of *C* on his jersey plus time off, belicheat gets a special mention for negligent supervision and time off and the team gets a draft pick or two taken away, Kraft gets a vacation from any committee seat he holds right now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many games do you think any suspensions should be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As long as it takes to rehabilitate the image of the NFL and send out a powerful message to the rest of the league that cheating and lack of cooperation will not be tolerated.  I do not have the number of games or what importance the game he should be prohibited from playing. He lied in the AFC championship.
> 
> I personally am satisfied that he was found out to be the cheating liar that he is.  His smug and cavalier attitude toward the league  and the rules he agreed to abide by is disturbing to say the least. The culture of cheating and lying that is woven into the fabric of the Flatriots needs to be extinguished.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What about San Diego? What about Minnesota? What about Atlanta? what about Cleveland? What about Seattle? All these teams were fined for cheating, sounds like a culture to me.
> 
> Is Jerry Rice's reputation diminished? What about Romanoski and his reputation? George Brett? Phil Niekro? Lyle Alzado? Joe Montana?
> 
> You are really concerned about integrity, just wondering where you fall on these issues.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I do not know what occurred on the teams and players you mentioned. If they are current players and those issues are outstanding they need to be addressed. Were each of those players and teams investigated? Were rules broken? Did those players lied and refuse to reasonable cooperate with the investigators?
Click to expand...


Interesting that you know nothing about any scandal except for deflategate. That could be the issue as to why it is a big deal.


----------



## Alex.

Papageorgio said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Take all  of the circumstances in consideration in addition to the culture of cheating of the Flatriots. Brady gets the scarlet letter of *C* on his jersey plus time off, belicheat gets a special mention for negligent supervision and time off and the team gets a draft pick or two taken away, Kraft gets a vacation from any committee seat he holds right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many games do you think any suspensions should be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As long as it takes to rehabilitate the image of the NFL and send out a powerful message to the rest of the league that cheating and lack of cooperation will not be tolerated.  I do not have the number of games or what importance the game he should be prohibited from playing. He lied in the AFC championship.
> 
> I personally am satisfied that he was found out to be the cheating liar that he is.  His smug and cavalier attitude toward the league  and the rules he agreed to abide by is disturbing to say the least. The culture of cheating and lying that is woven into the fabric of the Flatriots needs to be extinguished.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What about San Diego? What about Minnesota? What about Atlanta? what about Cleveland? What about Seattle? All these teams were fined for cheating, sounds like a culture to me.
> 
> Is Jerry Rice's reputation diminished? What about Romanoski and his reputation? George Brett? Phil Niekro? Lyle Alzado? Joe Montana?
> 
> You are really concerned about integrity, just wondering where you fall on these issues.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I do not know what occurred on the teams and players you mentioned. If they are current players and those issues are outstanding they need to be addressed. Were each of those players and teams investigated? Were rules broken? Did those players lied and refuse to reasonable cooperate with the investigators?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Interesting that you know nothing about any scandal except for deflategate. That could be the issue as to why it is a big deal.
Click to expand...

No the game has gone under so many changes and the past ten or so years have brought forth a more commercial product. This is a big deal because a marquee player has made a fool out of the league, the organization, the brand and  this spells dollars. He gained the trust of so many with lies and deception.  He cannot stand next to the "greats" such as  Montana or Bradshaw.


----------



## Papageorgio

Alex. said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many games do you think any suspensions should be?
> 
> 
> 
> As long as it takes to rehabilitate the image of the NFL and send out a powerful message to the rest of the league that cheating and lack of cooperation will not be tolerated.  I do not have the number of games or what importance the game he should be prohibited from playing. He lied in the AFC championship.
> 
> I personally am satisfied that he was found out to be the cheating liar that he is.  His smug and cavalier attitude toward the league  and the rules he agreed to abide by is disturbing to say the least. The culture of cheating and lying that is woven into the fabric of the Flatriots needs to be extinguished.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What about San Diego? What about Minnesota? What about Atlanta? what about Cleveland? What about Seattle? All these teams were fined for cheating, sounds like a culture to me.
> 
> Is Jerry Rice's reputation diminished? What about Romanoski and his reputation? George Brett? Phil Niekro? Lyle Alzado? Joe Montana?
> 
> You are really concerned about integrity, just wondering where you fall on these issues.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I do not know what occurred on the teams and players you mentioned. If they are current players and those issues are outstanding they need to be addressed. Were each of those players and teams investigated? Were rules broken? Did those players lied and refuse to reasonable cooperate with the investigators?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Interesting that you know nothing about any scandal except for deflategate. That could be the issue as to why it is a big deal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No the game has gone under so many changes and the past ten or so years have brought forth a more commercial product. This is a big deal because a marquee player has made a fool out of the league, the organization, the brand and  this spells dollars. He gained the trust of so many with lies and deception.  He cannot stand next to the "greats" such as  Montana or Bradshaw.
Click to expand...


Lol! Stickum was ruled out since the 80's and San Diego had it on a towel, they refused to give the towel over to the league, that was 2012, nothing hardly made print. $20,000 fine.

December 2014, Minnesota and Carolina in a very cold game in Minnesota were told the day before and before the game not to heat up their footballs. The Vikings heated up the football during the game and was caught by league officials. Nothing happened. So spare the integrity and all the other BS. 

George Brett pine tarred his bat. His reputation and legacy will stand. Jerry Rice used stickum after is was banned by the league, does it tarnish his accomplishments? joe Montana had to know Rice used stickum, does it tarnish his accomplishments? 

I doubt you will have any say over the great ones or not. In ten years this will be laughed at and Brady will be talked as a great one along with Montana, Marino, Elway and Manning. Bradshaw was an average QB on very good teams.


----------



## Anathema

Papageorgio said:


> I doubt you will have any say over the great ones or not. In ten years this will be laughed at and Brady will be talked as a great one along with Montana, Marino, Elway and Manning. Bradshaw was an average QB on very good teams.



No NFL player whose career hadn't crested prior to the 1994 CBA should even be considered for the HOF, nevermind being considered among the greatest of all time. Playing in an era where greatness is considered contrary to the ideals of the league means you cannot be great.... by definition.


----------



## Alex.

Papageorgio said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> As long as it takes to rehabilitate the image of the NFL and send out a powerful message to the rest of the league that cheating and lack of cooperation will not be tolerated.  I do not have the number of games or what importance the game he should be prohibited from playing. He lied in the AFC championship.
> 
> I personally am satisfied that he was found out to be the cheating liar that he is.  His smug and cavalier attitude toward the league  and the rules he agreed to abide by is disturbing to say the least. The culture of cheating and lying that is woven into the fabric of the Flatriots needs to be extinguished.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about San Diego? What about Minnesota? What about Atlanta? what about Cleveland? What about Seattle? All these teams were fined for cheating, sounds like a culture to me.
> 
> Is Jerry Rice's reputation diminished? What about Romanoski and his reputation? George Brett? Phil Niekro? Lyle Alzado? Joe Montana?
> 
> You are really concerned about integrity, just wondering where you fall on these issues.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I do not know what occurred on the teams and players you mentioned. If they are current players and those issues are outstanding they need to be addressed. Were each of those players and teams investigated? Were rules broken? Did those players lied and refuse to reasonable cooperate with the investigators?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Interesting that you know nothing about any scandal except for deflategate. That could be the issue as to why it is a big deal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No the game has gone under so many changes and the past ten or so years have brought forth a more commercial product. This is a big deal because a marquee player has made a fool out of the league, the organization, the brand and  this spells dollars. He gained the trust of so many with lies and deception.  He cannot stand next to the "greats" such as  Montana or Bradshaw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol! Stickum was ruled out since the 80's and San Diego had it on a towel, they refused to give the towel over to the league, that was 2012, nothing hardly made print. $20,000 fine.
> 
> December 2014, Minnesota and Carolina in a very cold game in Minnesota were told the day before and before the game not to heat up their footballs. The Vikings heated up the football during the game and was caught by league officials. Nothing happened. So spare the integrity and all the other BS.
> 
> George Brett pine tarred his bat. His reputation and legacy will stand. Jerry Rice used stickum after is was banned by the league, does it tarnish his accomplishments? joe Montana had to know Rice used stickum, does it tarnish his accomplishments?
> 
> I doubt you will have any say over the great ones or not. In ten years this will be laughed at and Brady will be talked as a great one along with Montana, Marino, Elway and Manning. Bradshaw was an average QB on very good teams.
Click to expand...



I will have say as I do now, my say comes in the form of withholding dollars, lack of attendance at games  and not being part of the viewership during broadcasts. I will remember how Brady came to be known and a liar and cheat so will you. People still talk about "Charlie Hustle" and the Chicago Black Sox of 1919.


----------



## Papageorgio

Alex. said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> What about San Diego? What about Minnesota? What about Atlanta? what about Cleveland? What about Seattle? All these teams were fined for cheating, sounds like a culture to me.
> 
> Is Jerry Rice's reputation diminished? What about Romanoski and his reputation? George Brett? Phil Niekro? Lyle Alzado? Joe Montana?
> 
> You are really concerned about integrity, just wondering where you fall on these issues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do not know what occurred on the teams and players you mentioned. If they are current players and those issues are outstanding they need to be addressed. Were each of those players and teams investigated? Were rules broken? Did those players lied and refuse to reasonable cooperate with the investigators?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Interesting that you know nothing about any scandal except for deflategate. That could be the issue as to why it is a big deal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No the game has gone under so many changes and the past ten or so years have brought forth a more commercial product. This is a big deal because a marquee player has made a fool out of the league, the organization, the brand and  this spells dollars. He gained the trust of so many with lies and deception.  He cannot stand next to the "greats" such as  Montana or Bradshaw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol! Stickum was ruled out since the 80's and San Diego had it on a towel, they refused to give the towel over to the league, that was 2012, nothing hardly made print. $20,000 fine.
> 
> December 2014, Minnesota and Carolina in a very cold game in Minnesota were told the day before and before the game not to heat up their footballs. The Vikings heated up the football during the game and was caught by league officials. Nothing happened. So spare the integrity and all the other BS.
> 
> George Brett pine tarred his bat. His reputation and legacy will stand. Jerry Rice used stickum after is was banned by the league, does it tarnish his accomplishments? joe Montana had to know Rice used stickum, does it tarnish his accomplishments?
> 
> I doubt you will have any say over the great ones or not. In ten years this will be laughed at and Brady will be talked as a great one along with Montana, Marino, Elway and Manning. Bradshaw was an average QB on very good teams.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I will have say as I do now, my say comes in the form of withholding dollars, lack of attendance at games  and not being part of the viewership during broadcasts. I will remember how Brady came to be known and a liar and cheat so will you. People still talk about "Charlie Hustle" and the Chicago Black Sox of 1919.
Click to expand...


Lol! This doesn't even come close to gambling. Are you for real? This is close to pine tar on a bat or stickum on a towel or heating up footballs. 

As far as money and popularity and ratings, the NFL is bigger than ever.

Should the Vikings been suspended, fined for an even more advantage of heating up the footballs in below freezing conditions? 

As far as me thinking Brady as a cheat, no more so than Rice, Brett or Montana.


----------



## Alex.

Papageorgio said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do not know what occurred on the teams and players you mentioned. If they are current players and those issues are outstanding they need to be addressed. Were each of those players and teams investigated? Were rules broken? Did those players lied and refuse to reasonable cooperate with the investigators?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting that you know nothing about any scandal except for deflategate. That could be the issue as to why it is a big deal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No the game has gone under so many changes and the past ten or so years have brought forth a more commercial product. This is a big deal because a marquee player has made a fool out of the league, the organization, the brand and  this spells dollars. He gained the trust of so many with lies and deception.  He cannot stand next to the "greats" such as  Montana or Bradshaw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol! Stickum was ruled out since the 80's and San Diego had it on a towel, they refused to give the towel over to the league, that was 2012, nothing hardly made print. $20,000 fine.
> 
> December 2014, Minnesota and Carolina in a very cold game in Minnesota were told the day before and before the game not to heat up their footballs. The Vikings heated up the football during the game and was caught by league officials. Nothing happened. So spare the integrity and all the other BS.
> 
> George Brett pine tarred his bat. His reputation and legacy will stand. Jerry Rice used stickum after is was banned by the league, does it tarnish his accomplishments? joe Montana had to know Rice used stickum, does it tarnish his accomplishments?
> 
> I doubt you will have any say over the great ones or not. In ten years this will be laughed at and Brady will be talked as a great one along with Montana, Marino, Elway and Manning. Bradshaw was an average QB on very good teams.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I will have say as I do now, my say comes in the form of withholding dollars, lack of attendance at games  and not being part of the viewership during broadcasts. I will remember how Brady came to be known and a liar and cheat so will you. People still talk about "Charlie Hustle" and the Chicago Black Sox of 1919.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol! This doesn't even come close to gambling. Are you for real? This is close to pine tar on a bat or stickum on a towel or heating up footballs.
> 
> As far as money and popularity and ratings, the NFL is bigger than ever.
> 
> Should the Vikings been suspended, fined for an even more advantage of heating up the footballs in below freezing conditions?
> 
> As far as me thinking Brady as a cheat, no more so than Rice, Brett or Montana.
Click to expand...



You are missing the point what Brady did effects the outcome of the game to the pint of cheating even Vegas is afraid to take the Pats because of what Brady did.  You under play the importance  of what his cheating  and his lying did.

"THE PATRIOTS' AFC title game shenanigans are also taking some air out of sports wagering.

Vegas Vic reports that a number of sportsbooks in his town, as well as many international websites, are no longer taking wagers on New England's Week 1 opener against visiting Pittsburgh.

"The game has been taken off the board at a number of sportsbooks here in Vegas, because the line swing would be dramatic," said Vic, the Daily News' gambling authority. "With Brady, we're looking at the Pats minus 6. If Brady was to be suspended, it would probably be Jimmy Garoppolo quarterbacking the Patriots, and the line would drop to minus 1 or maybe even a pick 'em."


 Deflategate shaking things up in Las Vegas


----------



## Papageorgio

Alex. said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting that you know nothing about any scandal except for deflategate. That could be the issue as to why it is a big deal.
> 
> 
> 
> No the game has gone under so many changes and the past ten or so years have brought forth a more commercial product. This is a big deal because a marquee player has made a fool out of the league, the organization, the brand and  this spells dollars. He gained the trust of so many with lies and deception.  He cannot stand next to the "greats" such as  Montana or Bradshaw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol! Stickum was ruled out since the 80's and San Diego had it on a towel, they refused to give the towel over to the league, that was 2012, nothing hardly made print. $20,000 fine.
> 
> December 2014, Minnesota and Carolina in a very cold game in Minnesota were told the day before and before the game not to heat up their footballs. The Vikings heated up the football during the game and was caught by league officials. Nothing happened. So spare the integrity and all the other BS.
> 
> George Brett pine tarred his bat. His reputation and legacy will stand. Jerry Rice used stickum after is was banned by the league, does it tarnish his accomplishments? joe Montana had to know Rice used stickum, does it tarnish his accomplishments?
> 
> I doubt you will have any say over the great ones or not. In ten years this will be laughed at and Brady will be talked as a great one along with Montana, Marino, Elway and Manning. Bradshaw was an average QB on very good teams.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I will have say as I do now, my say comes in the form of withholding dollars, lack of attendance at games  and not being part of the viewership during broadcasts. I will remember how Brady came to be known and a liar and cheat so will you. People still talk about "Charlie Hustle" and the Chicago Black Sox of 1919.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol! This doesn't even come close to gambling. Are you for real? This is close to pine tar on a bat or stickum on a towel or heating up footballs.
> 
> As far as money and popularity and ratings, the NFL is bigger than ever.
> 
> Should the Vikings been suspended, fined for an even more advantage of heating up the footballs in below freezing conditions?
> 
> As far as me thinking Brady as a cheat, no more so than Rice, Brett or Montana.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are missing the point what Brady did effects the outcome of the game to the pint of cheating even Vegas is afraid to take the Pats because of what Brady did.  You under play the importance  of what his cheating  and his lying did.
> 
> "THE PATRIOTS' AFC title game shenanigans are also taking some air out of sports wagering.
> 
> Vegas Vic reports that a number of sportsbooks in his town, as well as many international websites, are no longer taking wagers on New England's Week 1 opener against visiting Pittsburgh.
> 
> "The game has been taken off the board at a number of sportsbooks here in Vegas, because the line swing would be dramatic," said Vic, the Daily News' gambling authority. "With Brady, we're looking at the Pats minus 6. If Brady was to be suspended, it would probably be Jimmy Garoppolo quarterbacking the Patriots, and the line would drop to minus 1 or maybe even a pick 'em."
> 
> 
> Deflategate shaking things up in Las Vegas
Click to expand...


They aren't taking bets because if Brady doesn't play, it changes the odds immensely. And who cares if it hurts gambling. It has nothing to do with whether anyone is deflating footballs. Vegas wants to make money, not lose money so they are going to do what they do to make money. 

You don't think what Minnesota did effects the game? Try catching a frozen football as opposed to a 70 degree football and tell me it doesn't effect the game.

You don't think stickum effects the game? You are kidding right? You even know what stickum is? It gives a tremendous advantage for catching a ball. A lot more than a pound of air pressure. 

The NFL has a rule for inflating or deflating footballs over or under the league allowance. The penalty for breaking that rule is $25,000. That is how little the NFL thinks it influences a game only $25,000 in a game of billions.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^


----------



## Alex.

Papageorgio said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> No the game has gone under so many changes and the past ten or so years have brought forth a more commercial product. This is a big deal because a marquee player has made a fool out of the league, the organization, the brand and  this spells dollars. He gained the trust of so many with lies and deception.  He cannot stand next to the "greats" such as  Montana or Bradshaw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol! Stickum was ruled out since the 80's and San Diego had it on a towel, they refused to give the towel over to the league, that was 2012, nothing hardly made print. $20,000 fine.
> 
> December 2014, Minnesota and Carolina in a very cold game in Minnesota were told the day before and before the game not to heat up their footballs. The Vikings heated up the football during the game and was caught by league officials. Nothing happened. So spare the integrity and all the other BS.
> 
> George Brett pine tarred his bat. His reputation and legacy will stand. Jerry Rice used stickum after is was banned by the league, does it tarnish his accomplishments? joe Montana had to know Rice used stickum, does it tarnish his accomplishments?
> 
> I doubt you will have any say over the great ones or not. In ten years this will be laughed at and Brady will be talked as a great one along with Montana, Marino, Elway and Manning. Bradshaw was an average QB on very good teams.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I will have say as I do now, my say comes in the form of withholding dollars, lack of attendance at games  and not being part of the viewership during broadcasts. I will remember how Brady came to be known and a liar and cheat so will you. People still talk about "Charlie Hustle" and the Chicago Black Sox of 1919.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol! This doesn't even come close to gambling. Are you for real? This is close to pine tar on a bat or stickum on a towel or heating up footballs.
> 
> As far as money and popularity and ratings, the NFL is bigger than ever.
> 
> Should the Vikings been suspended, fined for an even more advantage of heating up the footballs in below freezing conditions?
> 
> As far as me thinking Brady as a cheat, no more so than Rice, Brett or Montana.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are missing the point what Brady did effects the outcome of the game to the pint of cheating even Vegas is afraid to take the Pats because of what Brady did.  You under play the importance  of what his cheating  and his lying did.
> 
> "THE PATRIOTS' AFC title game shenanigans are also taking some air out of sports wagering.
> 
> Vegas Vic reports that a number of sportsbooks in his town, as well as many international websites, are no longer taking wagers on New England's Week 1 opener against visiting Pittsburgh.
> 
> "The game has been taken off the board at a number of sportsbooks here in Vegas, because the line swing would be dramatic," said Vic, the Daily News' gambling authority. "With Brady, we're looking at the Pats minus 6. If Brady was to be suspended, it would probably be Jimmy Garoppolo quarterbacking the Patriots, and the line would drop to minus 1 or maybe even a pick 'em."
> 
> 
> Deflategate shaking things up in Las Vegas
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They aren't taking bets because if Brady doesn't play, it changes the odds immensely. And who cares if it hurts gambling. It has nothing to do with whether anyone is deflating footballs. Vegas wants to make money, not lose money so they are going to do what they do to make money.
> 
> You don't think what Minnesota did effects the game? Try catching a frozen football as opposed to a 70 degree football and tell me it doesn't effect the game.
> 
> You don't think stickum effects the game? You are kidding right? You even know what stickum is? It gives a tremendous advantage for catching a ball. A lot more than a pound of air pressure.
> 
> The NFL has a rule for inflating or deflating footballs over or under the league allowance. The penalty for breaking that rule is $25,000. That is how little the NFL thinks it influences a game only $25,000 in a game of billions.
Click to expand...

You are deliberately omitting some important pieces to this situation: Brady lied.

Wait a second did you write your post or did Tom Brady.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Dot Com said:


> look at all the cheater apologists. NEWSFLASH!!! Denial is not a river in Egypt.


Indeed.

As i just got done saying,it amazes me how they take it so personal and go into meltdown mode over all this even though this is all in just good fun..some people just dont like being taken to school and losing a debate i guess.

as I was saying,I made a thread trashing pete carrol after the superbowl and one of the patriot apologists came on there and patted me on the back for it. But each time someone has made a thread here trashing the patriots organization,they take it so personal and got into meltdown mode.

seems like the truth really hurts these people having their idols being exposed and torn down like they have been.


----------



## Papageorgio

Alex. said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol! Stickum was ruled out since the 80's and San Diego had it on a towel, they refused to give the towel over to the league, that was 2012, nothing hardly made print. $20,000 fine.
> 
> December 2014, Minnesota and Carolina in a very cold game in Minnesota were told the day before and before the game not to heat up their footballs. The Vikings heated up the football during the game and was caught by league officials. Nothing happened. So spare the integrity and all the other BS.
> 
> George Brett pine tarred his bat. His reputation and legacy will stand. Jerry Rice used stickum after is was banned by the league, does it tarnish his accomplishments? joe Montana had to know Rice used stickum, does it tarnish his accomplishments?
> 
> I doubt you will have any say over the great ones or not. In ten years this will be laughed at and Brady will be talked as a great one along with Montana, Marino, Elway and Manning. Bradshaw was an average QB on very good teams.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will have say as I do now, my say comes in the form of withholding dollars, lack of attendance at games  and not being part of the viewership during broadcasts. I will remember how Brady came to be known and a liar and cheat so will you. People still talk about "Charlie Hustle" and the Chicago Black Sox of 1919.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol! This doesn't even come close to gambling. Are you for real? This is close to pine tar on a bat or stickum on a towel or heating up footballs.
> 
> As far as money and popularity and ratings, the NFL is bigger than ever.
> 
> Should the Vikings been suspended, fined for an even more advantage of heating up the footballs in below freezing conditions?
> 
> As far as me thinking Brady as a cheat, no more so than Rice, Brett or Montana.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are missing the point what Brady did effects the outcome of the game to the pint of cheating even Vegas is afraid to take the Pats because of what Brady did.  You under play the importance  of what his cheating  and his lying did.
> 
> "THE PATRIOTS' AFC title game shenanigans are also taking some air out of sports wagering.
> 
> Vegas Vic reports that a number of sportsbooks in his town, as well as many international websites, are no longer taking wagers on New England's Week 1 opener against visiting Pittsburgh.
> 
> "The game has been taken off the board at a number of sportsbooks here in Vegas, because the line swing would be dramatic," said Vic, the Daily News' gambling authority. "With Brady, we're looking at the Pats minus 6. If Brady was to be suspended, it would probably be Jimmy Garoppolo quarterbacking the Patriots, and the line would drop to minus 1 or maybe even a pick 'em."
> 
> 
> Deflategate shaking things up in Las Vegas
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They aren't taking bets because if Brady doesn't play, it changes the odds immensely. And who cares if it hurts gambling. It has nothing to do with whether anyone is deflating footballs. Vegas wants to make money, not lose money so they are going to do what they do to make money.
> 
> You don't think what Minnesota did effects the game? Try catching a frozen football as opposed to a 70 degree football and tell me it doesn't effect the game.
> 
> You don't think stickum effects the game? You are kidding right? You even know what stickum is? It gives a tremendous advantage for catching a ball. A lot more than a pound of air pressure.
> 
> The NFL has a rule for inflating or deflating footballs over or under the league allowance. The penalty for breaking that rule is $25,000. That is how little the NFL thinks it influences a game only $25,000 in a game of billions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are deliberately omitting some important pieces to this situation: Brady lied.
> 
> Wait a second did you write your post or did Tom Brady.
Click to expand...


I already said Brady needs suspended for lying, it is worse than the initial crime. What I find funny is San Diego lied and would not turn over the towels with the stickum on them and that isn't important to you, you fail to address what Minnesota did in December of the same season you are ripping another team for. 

You are purposely ignoring other situations, similar or not and claiming I'm a Brady supporter for wanting to be fair. You hate Brady and the Patriots, I get it. Hate him all you want. I hate the Patriots but you assholes are absolutely off the hook. 

This is a $25,000 fine and his lying is worth a suspension. But it isn't not even close to Pete Rose, it is more like George Brett.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mack20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mack20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll put it this way: if I told you that the Patriots had been caught with a towel that had an adhesive substance on it, refused to hand over the towel to officials when asked, and was found to have tried to cover up the existence of the towels, what would your reaction be?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So nobody has any opinions on what would be a fair punishment for or reaction to the above scenario?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Alex said is was thinking about it but I don't know if he said anything.
> 
> I think, one for deflating and 2 for lying. I think the NFL is going 6 games to a full season and he will get it cut in half on appeal. I also think NE is going to be fined and lose a draft choice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Take all  of the circumstances in consideration in addition to the culture of cheating of the Flatriots. Brady gets the scarlet letter of *C* on his jersey plus time off, belicheat gets a special mention for negligent supervision and time off and the team gets a draft pick or two taken away, Kraft gets a vacation from any committee seat he holds right now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many games do you think any suspensions should be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As long as it takes to rehabilitate the image of the NFL and send out a powerful message to the rest of the league that cheating and lack of cooperation will not be tolerated.  I do not have the number of games or what importance the game he should be prohibited from playing. He lied in the AFC championship.
> 
> I personally am satisfied that he was found out to be the cheating liar that he is.  His smug and cavalier attitude toward the league  and the rules he agreed to abide by is disturbing to say the least. The culture of cheating and lying that is woven into the fabric of the Flatriots needs to be extinguished.
Click to expand...


Indeed,regardless of if he just gets a mere slap on the wrist for this which would be a mere two game suspension,"and that is probably what he will only get considering how goddel always has his head up krafts ass" 

they cannot escape their fate they have now brought on themselves that they will have an asterisk next to their names as barry bonds does which contrary to the rambles of zander,is NOT apples and oranges.


----------



## Dot Com

9/11 inside job said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> look at all the cheater apologists. NEWSFLASH!!! Denial is not a river in Egypt.
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed.
> 
> As i just got done saying,it amazes me how they take it so personal and go into meltdown mode over all this even though this is all in just good fun..some people just dont like being taken to school and losing a debate i guess.
> 
> as I was saying,I made a thread trashing pete carrol after the superbowl and one of the patriot apologists came on there and patted me on the back for it. But each time someone has made a thread here trashing the patriots organization,they take it so personal and got into meltdown mode.
> 
> seems like the truth really hurts these people having their idols being exposed and torn down like they have been.
Click to expand...

they have waaay too much invested in games. Methinks they need to grow up.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many games do you think any suspensions should be?
> 
> 
> 
> As long as it takes to rehabilitate the image of the NFL and send out a powerful message to the rest of the league that cheating and lack of cooperation will not be tolerated.  I do not have the number of games or what importance the game he should be prohibited from playing. He lied in the AFC championship.
> 
> I personally am satisfied that he was found out to be the cheating liar that he is.  His smug and cavalier attitude toward the league  and the rules he agreed to abide by is disturbing to say the least. The culture of cheating and lying that is woven into the fabric of the Flatriots needs to be extinguished.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What about San Diego? What about Minnesota? What about Atlanta? what about Cleveland? What about Seattle? All these teams were fined for cheating, sounds like a culture to me.
> 
> Is Jerry Rice's reputation diminished? What about Romanoski and his reputation? George Brett? Phil Niekro? Lyle Alzado? Joe Montana?
> 
> You are really concerned about integrity, just wondering where you fall on these issues.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I do not know what occurred on the teams and players you mentioned. If they are current players and those issues are outstanding they need to be addressed. Were each of those players and teams investigated? Were rules broken? Did those players lied and refuse to reasonable cooperate with the investigators?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Interesting that you know nothing about any scandal except for deflategate. That could be the issue as to why it is a big deal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No the game has gone under so many changes and the past ten or so years have brought forth a more commercial product. This is a big deal because a marquee player has made a fool out of the league, the organization, the brand and  this spells dollars. He gained the trust of so many with lies and deception.  He cannot stand next to the "greats" such as  Montana or Bradshaw.
Click to expand...


You are making wayyyyyy too much sense for pooper to comprehend here.

That is what i have said a million times here.something new I havent said about that though is that Brady wanted to have a fourth ring so badly and so badly wanted to be mentioned in the same breath as Joe Montana and Terry Bradshaw as the only quarterbacks to win four superbowls that he went to the lengths to lie and cheat his way to achieve that and because of that,nobody outside of Boston holds him in the same breath as them though. When his OWN IDOL joe montana has even came out and called him a cheater,was it REALLY worth it Tom to sell your soul down the drain to achieve that greatness?

If I was a public figure like brady,I would be embarrassed as hell to show my face in public again knowing your OWN IDOL called you out for the fraud you are.



If Pete Rose is banned from the baseball hall of fame,a punishment that the majority of americans think is not justified,how is it that favorites wont be being played here if they allow these two cheaters and liars into canton when everyone outside of boston or is not a patriots fan,can see them for the frauds and cheaters they are? 

It will then become the hall of SHAME. that kind of logic though doesnt sink in with people like pooper,zander and other brady/belicheat worshippers though.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Anathema said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt you will have any say over the great ones or not. In ten years this will be laughed at and Brady will be talked as a great one along with Montana, Marino, Elway and Manning. Bradshaw was an average QB on very good teams.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No NFL player whose career hadn't crested prior to the 1994 CBA should even be considered for the HOF, nevermind being considered among the greatest of all time. Playing in an era where greatness is considered contrary to the ideals of the league means you cannot be great.... by definition.
Click to expand...

amen to that.the NFL just like major league baseball,needs to be reformed.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> What about San Diego? What about Minnesota? What about Atlanta? what about Cleveland? What about Seattle? All these teams were fined for cheating, sounds like a culture to me.
> 
> Is Jerry Rice's reputation diminished? What about Romanoski and his reputation? George Brett? Phil Niekro? Lyle Alzado? Joe Montana?
> 
> You are really concerned about integrity, just wondering where you fall on these issues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do not know what occurred on the teams and players you mentioned. If they are current players and those issues are outstanding they need to be addressed. Were each of those players and teams investigated? Were rules broken? Did those players lied and refuse to reasonable cooperate with the investigators?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Interesting that you know nothing about any scandal except for deflategate. That could be the issue as to why it is a big deal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No the game has gone under so many changes and the past ten or so years have brought forth a more commercial product. This is a big deal because a marquee player has made a fool out of the league, the organization, the brand and  this spells dollars. He gained the trust of so many with lies and deception.  He cannot stand next to the "greats" such as  Montana or Bradshaw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol! Stickum was ruled out since the 80's and San Diego had it on a towel, they refused to give the towel over to the league, that was 2012, nothing hardly made print. $20,000 fine.
> 
> December 2014, Minnesota and Carolina in a very cold game in Minnesota were told the day before and before the game not to heat up their footballs. The Vikings heated up the football during the game and was caught by league officials. Nothing happened. So spare the integrity and all the other BS.
> 
> George Brett pine tarred his bat. His reputation and legacy will stand. Jerry Rice used stickum after is was banned by the league, does it tarnish his accomplishments? joe Montana had to know Rice used stickum, does it tarnish his accomplishments?
> 
> I doubt you will have any say over the great ones or not. In ten years this will be laughed at and Brady will be talked as a great one along with Montana, Marino, Elway and Manning. Bradshaw was an average QB on very good teams.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I will have say as I do now, my say comes in the form of withholding dollars, lack of attendance at games  and not being part of the viewership during broadcasts. I will remember how Brady came to be known and a liar and cheat so will you. People still talk about "Charlie Hustle" and the Chicago Black Sox of 1919.
Click to expand...


Pooper if he would get off the crack he smokes everyday,would understand it that Brady is now going to be remembered even WORSE than Pete Rose is.

as i said,the majority of americans think the banning of Rose is unjustified rightfully so because  baseball is judging him for what he did OFF THE FIELD.

where in this case,you got many former NFL greats saying they are not legitimate winners for what they did ON THE FIELD because they had to cheat ON THE FIELD to get to their last superbowl.

people outside of boston,not just here in america,but around the world, are never going to think of them as a great football team in the same breath as the 49ers and steelers  because of the fact they had to cheat on the field to win games.they are always going to wonder just how many other games in all the previous years they had to cheat to win their division titles they did.


pooper and the other belicheat/brady worshippers,cant escape FACTS that just like you said,this is going to be greatest scandal in sports history that will rival the black sox scandal.

I love how in EVERY ONE OF THESE discussions,pooper evades these facts and changes the topic.many people here have noticed that.I assume you have as well? he changes the subject when he is cornered. and can only do this.

and shit all over the floor as well.


----------



## Anathema

9/11 inside job said:


> amen to that.the NFL just like major league baseball,needs to be reformed.



MLB's fixes are largely on the field. The NFL's are largely off the field.


----------



## Alex.

Papageorgio said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will have say as I do now, my say comes in the form of withholding dollars, lack of attendance at games  and not being part of the viewership during broadcasts. I will remember how Brady came to be known and a liar and cheat so will you. People still talk about "Charlie Hustle" and the Chicago Black Sox of 1919.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol! This doesn't even come close to gambling. Are you for real? This is close to pine tar on a bat or stickum on a towel or heating up footballs.
> 
> As far as money and popularity and ratings, the NFL is bigger than ever.
> 
> Should the Vikings been suspended, fined for an even more advantage of heating up the footballs in below freezing conditions?
> 
> As far as me thinking Brady as a cheat, no more so than Rice, Brett or Montana.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are missing the point what Brady did effects the outcome of the game to the pint of cheating even Vegas is afraid to take the Pats because of what Brady did.  You under play the importance  of what his cheating  and his lying did.
> 
> "THE PATRIOTS' AFC title game shenanigans are also taking some air out of sports wagering.
> 
> Vegas Vic reports that a number of sportsbooks in his town, as well as many international websites, are no longer taking wagers on New England's Week 1 opener against visiting Pittsburgh.
> 
> "The game has been taken off the board at a number of sportsbooks here in Vegas, because the line swing would be dramatic," said Vic, the Daily News' gambling authority. "With Brady, we're looking at the Pats minus 6. If Brady was to be suspended, it would probably be Jimmy Garoppolo quarterbacking the Patriots, and the line would drop to minus 1 or maybe even a pick 'em."
> 
> 
> Deflategate shaking things up in Las Vegas
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They aren't taking bets because if Brady doesn't play, it changes the odds immensely. And who cares if it hurts gambling. It has nothing to do with whether anyone is deflating footballs. Vegas wants to make money, not lose money so they are going to do what they do to make money.
> 
> You don't think what Minnesota did effects the game? Try catching a frozen football as opposed to a 70 degree football and tell me it doesn't effect the game.
> 
> You don't think stickum effects the game? You are kidding right? You even know what stickum is? It gives a tremendous advantage for catching a ball. A lot more than a pound of air pressure.
> 
> The NFL has a rule for inflating or deflating footballs over or under the league allowance. The penalty for breaking that rule is $25,000. That is how little the NFL thinks it influences a game only $25,000 in a game of billions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are deliberately omitting some important pieces to this situation: Brady lied.
> 
> Wait a second did you write your post or did Tom Brady.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I already said Brady needs suspended for lying, it is worse than the initial crime. What I find funny is San Diego lied and would not turn over the towels with the stickum on them and that isn't important to you, you fail to address what Minnesota did in December of the same season you are ripping another team for.
> 
> You are purposely ignoring other situations, similar or not and claiming I'm a Brady supporter for wanting to be fair. You hate Brady and the Patriots, I get it. Hate him all you want. I hate the Patriots but you assholes are absolutely off the hook.
> 
> This is a $25,000 fine and his lying is worth a suspension. But it isn't not even close to Pete Rose, it is more like George Brett.
Click to expand...


Nah you got Bradyitis in your brain.  This is what happened with the Chargers"The NFL found no competitive violation with the use of the towel and the Chargers were not fined for using the towel. The League has directed all clubs to not use the towel pending further notice. We are appealing the fine for failing to cooperate with a game official’s directive. Our staff member was unaware that the game official was trying to get his attention and he cooperated fully once he became aware."

"Per a source with knowledge of the situation, the fine was later overturned on appeal.

So the Chargers ultimately paid nothing.  And they ultimately were found to be not guilty of any violation of the rules, since the fine came not from the use of the towel but from the failure to produce the towel quickly enough once suspicion arose."

Chargers ultimately prevailed in appeal of towel fine ProFootballTalk


----------



## Papageorgio

Alex. said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol! This doesn't even come close to gambling. Are you for real? This is close to pine tar on a bat or stickum on a towel or heating up footballs.
> 
> As far as money and popularity and ratings, the NFL is bigger than ever.
> 
> Should the Vikings been suspended, fined for an even more advantage of heating up the footballs in below freezing conditions?
> 
> As far as me thinking Brady as a cheat, no more so than Rice, Brett or Montana.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are missing the point what Brady did effects the outcome of the game to the pint of cheating even Vegas is afraid to take the Pats because of what Brady did.  You under play the importance  of what his cheating  and his lying did.
> 
> "THE PATRIOTS' AFC title game shenanigans are also taking some air out of sports wagering.
> 
> Vegas Vic reports that a number of sportsbooks in his town, as well as many international websites, are no longer taking wagers on New England's Week 1 opener against visiting Pittsburgh.
> 
> "The game has been taken off the board at a number of sportsbooks here in Vegas, because the line swing would be dramatic," said Vic, the Daily News' gambling authority. "With Brady, we're looking at the Pats minus 6. If Brady was to be suspended, it would probably be Jimmy Garoppolo quarterbacking the Patriots, and the line would drop to minus 1 or maybe even a pick 'em."
> 
> 
> Deflategate shaking things up in Las Vegas
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They aren't taking bets because if Brady doesn't play, it changes the odds immensely. And who cares if it hurts gambling. It has nothing to do with whether anyone is deflating footballs. Vegas wants to make money, not lose money so they are going to do what they do to make money.
> 
> You don't think what Minnesota did effects the game? Try catching a frozen football as opposed to a 70 degree football and tell me it doesn't effect the game.
> 
> You don't think stickum effects the game? You are kidding right? You even know what stickum is? It gives a tremendous advantage for catching a ball. A lot more than a pound of air pressure.
> 
> The NFL has a rule for inflating or deflating footballs over or under the league allowance. The penalty for breaking that rule is $25,000. That is how little the NFL thinks it influences a game only $25,000 in a game of billions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are deliberately omitting some important pieces to this situation: Brady lied.
> 
> Wait a second did you write your post or did Tom Brady.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I already said Brady needs suspended for lying, it is worse than the initial crime. What I find funny is San Diego lied and would not turn over the towels with the stickum on them and that isn't important to you, you fail to address what Minnesota did in December of the same season you are ripping another team for.
> 
> You are purposely ignoring other situations, similar or not and claiming I'm a Brady supporter for wanting to be fair. You hate Brady and the Patriots, I get it. Hate him all you want. I hate the Patriots but you assholes are absolutely off the hook.
> 
> This is a $25,000 fine and his lying is worth a suspension. But it isn't not even close to Pete Rose, it is more like George Brett.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nah you got Bradyitis in your brain.  This is what happened with the Chargers"The NFL found no competitive violation with the use of the towel and the Chargers were not fined for using the towel. The League has directed all clubs to not use the towel pending further notice. We are appealing the fine for failing to cooperate with a game official’s directive. Our staff member was unaware that the game official was trying to get his attention and he cooperated fully once he became aware."
> 
> "Per a source with knowledge of the situation, the fine was later overturned on appeal.
> 
> So the Chargers ultimately paid nothing.  And they ultimately were found to be not guilty of any violation of the rules, since the fine came not from the use of the towel but from the failure to produce the towel quickly enough once suspicion arose."
> 
> Chargers ultimately prevailed in appeal of towel fine ProFootballTalk
Click to expand...


They paid for not giving up the towel.
Chargers fined 20K for towel incident Fox News


----------



## Papageorgio

Papageorgio said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are missing the point what Brady did effects the outcome of the game to the pint of cheating even Vegas is afraid to take the Pats because of what Brady did.  You under play the importance  of what his cheating  and his lying did.
> 
> "THE PATRIOTS' AFC title game shenanigans are also taking some air out of sports wagering.
> 
> Vegas Vic reports that a number of sportsbooks in his town, as well as many international websites, are no longer taking wagers on New England's Week 1 opener against visiting Pittsburgh.
> 
> "The game has been taken off the board at a number of sportsbooks here in Vegas, because the line swing would be dramatic," said Vic, the Daily News' gambling authority. "With Brady, we're looking at the Pats minus 6. If Brady was to be suspended, it would probably be Jimmy Garoppolo quarterbacking the Patriots, and the line would drop to minus 1 or maybe even a pick 'em."
> 
> 
> Deflategate shaking things up in Las Vegas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They aren't taking bets because if Brady doesn't play, it changes the odds immensely. And who cares if it hurts gambling. It has nothing to do with whether anyone is deflating footballs. Vegas wants to make money, not lose money so they are going to do what they do to make money.
> 
> You don't think what Minnesota did effects the game? Try catching a frozen football as opposed to a 70 degree football and tell me it doesn't effect the game.
> 
> You don't think stickum effects the game? You are kidding right? You even know what stickum is? It gives a tremendous advantage for catching a ball. A lot more than a pound of air pressure.
> 
> The NFL has a rule for inflating or deflating footballs over or under the league allowance. The penalty for breaking that rule is $25,000. That is how little the NFL thinks it influences a game only $25,000 in a game of billions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are deliberately omitting some important pieces to this situation: Brady lied.
> 
> Wait a second did you write your post or did Tom Brady.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I already said Brady needs suspended for lying, it is worse than the initial crime. What I find funny is San Diego lied and would not turn over the towels with the stickum on them and that isn't important to you, you fail to address what Minnesota did in December of the same season you are ripping another team for.
> 
> You are purposely ignoring other situations, similar or not and claiming I'm a Brady supporter for wanting to be fair. You hate Brady and the Patriots, I get it. Hate him all you want. I hate the Patriots but you assholes are absolutely off the hook.
> 
> This is a $25,000 fine and his lying is worth a suspension. But it isn't not even close to Pete Rose, it is more like George Brett.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nah you got Bradyitis in your brain.  This is what happened with the Chargers"The NFL found no competitive violation with the use of the towel and the Chargers were not fined for using the towel. The League has directed all clubs to not use the towel pending further notice. We are appealing the fine for failing to cooperate with a game official’s directive. Our staff member was unaware that the game official was trying to get his attention and he cooperated fully once he became aware."
> 
> "Per a source with knowledge of the situation, the fine was later overturned on appeal.
> 
> So the Chargers ultimately paid nothing.  And they ultimately were found to be not guilty of any violation of the rules, since the fine came not from the use of the towel but from the failure to produce the towel quickly enough once suspicion arose."
> 
> Chargers ultimately prevailed in appeal of towel fine ProFootballTalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They paid for not giving up the towel.
> Chargers fined 20K for towel incident Fox News
Click to expand...


Also the you left out Minnesota.

As far as the rest of blather, that's all it is, go hate Brady and leave me out of it. 

BTW, who is your favorite football team?


----------



## Alex.

Papageorgio said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> They aren't taking bets because if Brady doesn't play, it changes the odds immensely. And who cares if it hurts gambling. It has nothing to do with whether anyone is deflating footballs. Vegas wants to make money, not lose money so they are going to do what they do to make money.
> 
> You don't think what Minnesota did effects the game? Try catching a frozen football as opposed to a 70 degree football and tell me it doesn't effect the game.
> 
> You don't think stickum effects the game? You are kidding right? You even know what stickum is? It gives a tremendous advantage for catching a ball. A lot more than a pound of air pressure.
> 
> The NFL has a rule for inflating or deflating footballs over or under the league allowance. The penalty for breaking that rule is $25,000. That is how little the NFL thinks it influences a game only $25,000 in a game of billions.
> 
> 
> 
> You are deliberately omitting some important pieces to this situation: Brady lied.
> 
> Wait a second did you write your post or did Tom Brady.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I already said Brady needs suspended for lying, it is worse than the initial crime. What I find funny is San Diego lied and would not turn over the towels with the stickum on them and that isn't important to you, you fail to address what Minnesota did in December of the same season you are ripping another team for.
> 
> You are purposely ignoring other situations, similar or not and claiming I'm a Brady supporter for wanting to be fair. You hate Brady and the Patriots, I get it. Hate him all you want. I hate the Patriots but you assholes are absolutely off the hook.
> 
> This is a $25,000 fine and his lying is worth a suspension. But it isn't not even close to Pete Rose, it is more like George Brett.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nah you got Bradyitis in your brain.  This is what happened with the Chargers"The NFL found no competitive violation with the use of the towel and the Chargers were not fined for using the towel. The League has directed all clubs to not use the towel pending further notice. We are appealing the fine for failing to cooperate with a game official’s directive. Our staff member was unaware that the game official was trying to get his attention and he cooperated fully once he became aware."
> 
> "Per a source with knowledge of the situation, the fine was later overturned on appeal.
> 
> So the Chargers ultimately paid nothing.  And they ultimately were found to be not guilty of any violation of the rules, since the fine came not from the use of the towel but from the failure to produce the towel quickly enough once suspicion arose."
> 
> Chargers ultimately prevailed in appeal of towel fine ProFootballTalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They paid for not giving up the towel.
> Chargers fined 20K for towel incident Fox News
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Also the you left out Minnesota.
> 
> As far as the rest of blather, that's all it is, go hate Brady and leave me out of it.
> 
> BTW, who is your favorite football team?
Click to expand...


You wanted to continue with bring unrelated incidences to somehow normalize your hero Brady.  There is no justification for his actions there is precedent for a consequence he did break a rule and he lied. Brady hate my eye, he is wrong in many ways. 

My team are those who beat him twice in the SB, and when Belicheat was coach they won as well those wins should be investigated


----------



## Papageorgio

Alex. said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are deliberately omitting some important pieces to this situation: Brady lied.
> 
> Wait a second did you write your post or did Tom Brady.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already said Brady needs suspended for lying, it is worse than the initial crime. What I find funny is San Diego lied and would not turn over the towels with the stickum on them and that isn't important to you, you fail to address what Minnesota did in December of the same season you are ripping another team for.
> 
> You are purposely ignoring other situations, similar or not and claiming I'm a Brady supporter for wanting to be fair. You hate Brady and the Patriots, I get it. Hate him all you want. I hate the Patriots but you assholes are absolutely off the hook.
> 
> This is a $25,000 fine and his lying is worth a suspension. But it isn't not even close to Pete Rose, it is more like George Brett.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nah you got Bradyitis in your brain.  This is what happened with the Chargers"The NFL found no competitive violation with the use of the towel and the Chargers were not fined for using the towel. The League has directed all clubs to not use the towel pending further notice. We are appealing the fine for failing to cooperate with a game official’s directive. Our staff member was unaware that the game official was trying to get his attention and he cooperated fully once he became aware."
> 
> "Per a source with knowledge of the situation, the fine was later overturned on appeal.
> 
> So the Chargers ultimately paid nothing.  And they ultimately were found to be not guilty of any violation of the rules, since the fine came not from the use of the towel but from the failure to produce the towel quickly enough once suspicion arose."
> 
> Chargers ultimately prevailed in appeal of towel fine ProFootballTalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They paid for not giving up the towel.
> Chargers fined 20K for towel incident Fox News
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Also the you left out Minnesota.
> 
> As far as the rest of blather, that's all it is, go hate Brady and leave me out of it.
> 
> BTW, who is your favorite football team?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You wanted to continue with bring unrelated incidences to somehow normalize your hero Brady.  There is no justification for his actions there is precedent for a consequence he did break a rule and he lied. Brady hate my eye, he is wrong in many ways.
> 
> My team are those who beat him twice in the SB, and when Belicheat was coach they won as well those wins should be investigated
Click to expand...


I rooted for the Giants both times. I was especially happy with the win over the undefeated team Pats. My cousin was ticked off but it was extremely happy. 

I still disagree and it doesn't matter the QB, the lying was the worst part, the act was $25,000. I expect the league to suspend Brady 4-16 games. Fair would be 1-3.

This doesn't rise to Rose, steroids, and PEDs. This is pine tar, heating footballs and getting caught with stickum. Which are fines. The lying I have an issue. 

You don't seem to know what the punishment should be, so I have no idea why you keep going after me.

Of course anyone that listens to 911nutter, I don't expect a rational conversation.


----------



## Alex.

Papageorgio said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> I already said Brady needs suspended for lying, it is worse than the initial crime. What I find funny is San Diego lied and would not turn over the towels with the stickum on them and that isn't important to you, you fail to address what Minnesota did in December of the same season you are ripping another team for.
> 
> You are purposely ignoring other situations, similar or not and claiming I'm a Brady supporter for wanting to be fair. You hate Brady and the Patriots, I get it. Hate him all you want. I hate the Patriots but you assholes are absolutely off the hook.
> 
> This is a $25,000 fine and his lying is worth a suspension. But it isn't not even close to Pete Rose, it is more like George Brett.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah you got Bradyitis in your brain.  This is what happened with the Chargers"The NFL found no competitive violation with the use of the towel and the Chargers were not fined for using the towel. The League has directed all clubs to not use the towel pending further notice. We are appealing the fine for failing to cooperate with a game official’s directive. Our staff member was unaware that the game official was trying to get his attention and he cooperated fully once he became aware."
> 
> "Per a source with knowledge of the situation, the fine was later overturned on appeal.
> 
> So the Chargers ultimately paid nothing.  And they ultimately were found to be not guilty of any violation of the rules, since the fine came not from the use of the towel but from the failure to produce the towel quickly enough once suspicion arose."
> 
> Chargers ultimately prevailed in appeal of towel fine ProFootballTalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They paid for not giving up the towel.
> Chargers fined 20K for towel incident Fox News
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Also the you left out Minnesota.
> 
> As far as the rest of blather, that's all it is, go hate Brady and leave me out of it.
> 
> BTW, who is your favorite football team?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You wanted to continue with bring unrelated incidences to somehow normalize your hero Brady.  There is no justification for his actions there is precedent for a consequence he did break a rule and he lied. Brady hate my eye, he is wrong in many ways.
> 
> My team are those who beat him twice in the SB, and when Belicheat was coach they won as well those wins should be investigated
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I rooted for the Giants both times. I was especially happy with the win over the undefeated team Pats. My cousin was ticked off but it was extremely happy.
> 
> I still disagree and it doesn't matter the QB, the lying was the worst part, the act was $25,000. I expect the league to suspend Brady 4-16 games. Fair would be 1-3.
> 
> This doesn't rise to Rose, steroids, and PEDs. This is pine tar, heating footballs and getting caught with stickum. Which are fines. The lying I have an issue.
> 
> You don't seem to know what the punishment should be, so I have no idea why you keep going after me.
> 
> Of course anyone that listens to 911nutter, I don't expect a rational conversation.
Click to expand...


I told you what the punishment should be . I am not the commissioner so I do not know what other interests he needs to serve with his decision. There is more than what we are seeing. I am happy he is outed as a cheater and a liar.The game was a playoff game and he lied so he could play in the SB the implication is unprecedented.

I am not going after you I am discussing feel free to leave the discussion anytime you wish.


----------



## Papageorgio

Alex. said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nah you got Bradyitis in your brain.  This is what happened with the Chargers"The NFL found no competitive violation with the use of the towel and the Chargers were not fined for using the towel. The League has directed all clubs to not use the towel pending further notice. We are appealing the fine for failing to cooperate with a game official’s directive. Our staff member was unaware that the game official was trying to get his attention and he cooperated fully once he became aware."
> 
> "Per a source with knowledge of the situation, the fine was later overturned on appeal.
> 
> So the Chargers ultimately paid nothing.  And they ultimately were found to be not guilty of any violation of the rules, since the fine came not from the use of the towel but from the failure to produce the towel quickly enough once suspicion arose."
> 
> Chargers ultimately prevailed in appeal of towel fine ProFootballTalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They paid for not giving up the towel.
> Chargers fined 20K for towel incident Fox News
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Also the you left out Minnesota.
> 
> As far as the rest of blather, that's all it is, go hate Brady and leave me out of it.
> 
> BTW, who is your favorite football team?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You wanted to continue with bring unrelated incidences to somehow normalize your hero Brady.  There is no justification for his actions there is precedent for a consequence he did break a rule and he lied. Brady hate my eye, he is wrong in many ways.
> 
> My team are those who beat him twice in the SB, and when Belicheat was coach they won as well those wins should be investigated
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I rooted for the Giants both times. I was especially happy with the win over the undefeated team Pats. My cousin was ticked off but it was extremely happy.
> 
> I still disagree and it doesn't matter the QB, the lying was the worst part, the act was $25,000. I expect the league to suspend Brady 4-16 games. Fair would be 1-3.
> 
> This doesn't rise to Rose, steroids, and PEDs. This is pine tar, heating footballs and getting caught with stickum. Which are fines. The lying I have an issue.
> 
> You don't seem to know what the punishment should be, so I have no idea why you keep going after me.
> 
> Of course anyone that listens to 911nutter, I don't expect a rational conversation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I told you what the punishment should be . I am not the commissioner so I do not know what other interests he needs to serve with his decision. There is more than what we are seeing. I am happy he is outed as a cheater and a liar.The game was a playoff game and he lied so he could play in the SB the implication is unprecedented.
> 
> I am not going after you I am discussing feel free to leave the discussion anytime you wish.
Click to expand...

Yes, your punishment was vague.  You aren't discussing anything, you keep accusing me of siding on one side, I'm not. I like the Commissioner am looking at other types of violations and see where it fall. There are only two teams I hate worse than New England. Dallas and Seattle and I would take the same approach with them as I have with New England. It's a rule violation, the lying made it worse, it doesn't rise to the same level as PEDs or gambling on the sport.


----------



## Alex.

Papageorgio said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> They paid for not giving up the towel.
> Chargers fined 20K for towel incident Fox News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also the you left out Minnesota.
> 
> As far as the rest of blather, that's all it is, go hate Brady and leave me out of it.
> 
> BTW, who is your favorite football team?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You wanted to continue with bring unrelated incidences to somehow normalize your hero Brady.  There is no justification for his actions there is precedent for a consequence he did break a rule and he lied. Brady hate my eye, he is wrong in many ways.
> 
> My team are those who beat him twice in the SB, and when Belicheat was coach they won as well those wins should be investigated
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I rooted for the Giants both times. I was especially happy with the win over the undefeated team Pats. My cousin was ticked off but it was extremely happy.
> 
> I still disagree and it doesn't matter the QB, the lying was the worst part, the act was $25,000. I expect the league to suspend Brady 4-16 games. Fair would be 1-3.
> 
> This doesn't rise to Rose, steroids, and PEDs. This is pine tar, heating footballs and getting caught with stickum. Which are fines. The lying I have an issue.
> 
> You don't seem to know what the punishment should be, so I have no idea why you keep going after me.
> 
> Of course anyone that listens to 911nutter, I don't expect a rational conversation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I told you what the punishment should be . I am not the commissioner so I do not know what other interests he needs to serve with his decision. There is more than what we are seeing. I am happy he is outed as a cheater and a liar.The game was a playoff game and he lied so he could play in the SB the implication is unprecedented.
> 
> I am not going after you I am discussing feel free to leave the discussion anytime you wish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, your punishment was vague.  You aren't discussing anything, you keep accusing me of siding on one side, I'm not. I like the Commissioner am looking at other types of violations and see where it fall. There are only two teams I hate worse than New England. Dallas and Seattle and I would take the same approach with them as I have with New England. It's a rule violation, the lying made it worse, it doesn't rise to the same level as PEDs or gambling on the sport.
Click to expand...


I am not being vague I am saying there are many variable which I am unaware of such as what the other owners want, what do sponsors  want from this and how this all plays out in a a consequence for Brady and possibly the Flats as a whole.. As a fan I am satisfied that Brady as well as the Flatriots were once again shown to be the cheaters and liars they are. I am more concerned with how this whole thing impacts a young person who looks up to Brady the Greatest QB in NFL history now more appropriately Brady "The Liar".

I like football what jersey a player wears is not as important was what he does on and off the field.

This lying and cheating involved a playoff game and SB and an investigation. Brady lied to the entire football world when he had a presser and spoke about Deflategate.


----------



## Dot Com

The cheatriots and their apologists stringing this out is indeed cringe worthy now.


----------



## Dot Com

Alex. said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting that you know nothing about any scandal except for deflategate. That could be the issue as to why it is a big deal.
> 
> 
> 
> No the game has gone under so many changes and the past ten or so years have brought forth a more commercial product. This is a big deal because a marquee player has made a fool out of the league, the organization, the brand and  this spells dollars. He gained the trust of so many with lies and deception.  He cannot stand next to the "greats" such as  Montana or Bradshaw.
Click to expand...

^ that

Thank you.


----------



## Papageorgio

Alex. said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also the you left out Minnesota.
> 
> As far as the rest of blather, that's all it is, go hate Brady and leave me out of it.
> 
> BTW, who is your favorite football team?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You wanted to continue with bring unrelated incidences to somehow normalize your hero Brady.  There is no justification for his actions there is precedent for a consequence he did break a rule and he lied. Brady hate my eye, he is wrong in many ways.
> 
> My team are those who beat him twice in the SB, and when Belicheat was coach they won as well those wins should be investigated
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I rooted for the Giants both times. I was especially happy with the win over the undefeated team Pats. My cousin was ticked off but it was extremely happy.
> 
> I still disagree and it doesn't matter the QB, the lying was the worst part, the act was $25,000. I expect the league to suspend Brady 4-16 games. Fair would be 1-3.
> 
> This doesn't rise to Rose, steroids, and PEDs. This is pine tar, heating footballs and getting caught with stickum. Which are fines. The lying I have an issue.
> 
> You don't seem to know what the punishment should be, so I have no idea why you keep going after me.
> 
> Of course anyone that listens to 911nutter, I don't expect a rational conversation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I told you what the punishment should be . I am not the commissioner so I do not know what other interests he needs to serve with his decision. There is more than what we are seeing. I am happy he is outed as a cheater and a liar.The game was a playoff game and he lied so he could play in the SB the implication is unprecedented.
> 
> I am not going after you I am discussing feel free to leave the discussion anytime you wish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, your punishment was vague.  You aren't discussing anything, you keep accusing me of siding on one side, I'm not. I like the Commissioner am looking at other types of violations and see where it fall. There are only two teams I hate worse than New England. Dallas and Seattle and I would take the same approach with them as I have with New England. It's a rule violation, the lying made it worse, it doesn't rise to the same level as PEDs or gambling on the sport.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not being vague I am saying there are many variable which I am unaware of such as what the other owners want, what do sponsors  want from this and how this all plays out in a a consequence for Brady and possibly the Flats as a whole.. As a fan I am satisfied that Brady as well as the Flatriots were once again shown to be the cheaters and liars they are. I am more concerned with how this whole thing impacts a young person who looks up to Brady the Greatest QB in NFL history now more appropriately Brady "The Liar".
> 
> I like football what jersey a player wears is not as important was what he does on and off the field.
> 
> This lying and cheating involved a playoff game and SB and an investigation. Brady lied to the entire football world when he had a presser and spoke about Deflategate.
Click to expand...


I agree with most of what you say. I don't hold any of these guys as heroes, I taught my kids that sports figures, like politicians are egomaniacs. You don't look up to them because they are no better than you or I. The cheating issue isn't as big as rape, domestic violence, murder. The players and teams that cheat are disappointing, but I'm more disappointed with the bigger issues. 

Thanks for the honest input.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^


----------



## Dot Com

looks like Brady was suspended. It s Official NFL To Suspend Cheating Tom Brady US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum

Thats not good enough IMO


----------



## Papageorgio

Dot Com said:


> looks like Brady was suspended. It s Official NFL To Suspend Cheating Tom Brady US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> Thats not good enough IMO



I can't find the story, how many games?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here^


----------



## mack20

Man, 9/11 sure does do a whole lot of crying in the sports forum.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^


----------



## mack20

> To summarize, the NFL had two air pressure gauges available at the game. One had a Wilson logo on the back and a long, crooked needle. The other did not have a Wilson logo, and a shorter, straighter needle.
> 
> The gauge with the logo and the longer needle generated higher measurements of the Patriots footballs at halftime, ranging from 0.3 PSI to 0.45 PSI higher for each of the 11 footballs. If that gauge — the one with the logo and the longer, crooked needle — were used to set the PSI for the balls before the game began, the measurements from that gauge are the right measurements to rely upon at halftime. And those measurements show that there was no tampering, because most of the footballs fell within the 11.52 to 11.32 PSI range for halftime, as predicted by the Ideal Gas Law.
> 
> Referee Walt Anderson didn’t clearly recall which gauge he used to set the pressure in the Patriots balls at 12.5 PSI before the game.  Page 52 of the Wells report reveals that it was Anderson’s “best recollection” that he used before the game _the gauge with the logo and the longer, crooked needle_. In other words, Anderson recalls using the gauge before the game that, based on the halftime measurements, leads to a finding of no tampering.



Wells report disregards Anderson s best recollection on a key piece of evidence ProFootballTalk

In summary, the Wells report believed referee Walt Anderson about where the footballs for each team started (12.5 for patriots, 13 for Colts) despite the fact that no measurements were recorded and it's his "best recollection".

However, when that same referee says that he believed that his pregame measurements were made with the gauge that gave readings that would indicate NO INTENTIONAL TAMPERING, the Wells report decides that, in this case, his "best recollection" is wrong.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also the you left out Minnesota.
> 
> As far as the rest of blather, that's all it is, go hate Brady and leave me out of it.
> 
> BTW, who is your favorite football team?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You wanted to continue with bring unrelated incidences to somehow normalize your hero Brady.  There is no justification for his actions there is precedent for a consequence he did break a rule and he lied. Brady hate my eye, he is wrong in many ways.
> 
> My team are those who beat him twice in the SB, and when Belicheat was coach they won as well those wins should be investigated
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I rooted for the Giants both times. I was especially happy with the win over the undefeated team Pats. My cousin was ticked off but it was extremely happy.
> 
> I still disagree and it doesn't matter the QB, the lying was the worst part, the act was $25,000. I expect the league to suspend Brady 4-16 games. Fair would be 1-3.
> 
> This doesn't rise to Rose, steroids, and PEDs. This is pine tar, heating footballs and getting caught with stickum. Which are fines. The lying I have an issue.
> 
> You don't seem to know what the punishment should be, so I have no idea why you keep going after me.
> 
> Of course anyone that listens to 911nutter, I don't expect a rational conversation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I told you what the punishment should be . I am not the commissioner so I do not know what other interests he needs to serve with his decision. There is more than what we are seeing. I am happy he is outed as a cheater and a liar.The game was a playoff game and he lied so he could play in the SB the implication is unprecedented.
> 
> I am not going after you I am discussing feel free to leave the discussion anytime you wish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, your punishment was vague.  You aren't discussing anything, you keep accusing me of siding on one side, I'm not. I like the Commissioner am looking at other types of violations and see where it fall. There are only two teams I hate worse than New England. Dallas and Seattle and I would take the same approach with them as I have with New England. It's a rule violation, the lying made it worse, it doesn't rise to the same level as PEDs or gambling on the sport.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not being vague I am saying there are many variable which I am unaware of such as what the other owners want, what do sponsors  want from this and how this all plays out in a a consequence for Brady and possibly the Flats as a whole.. As a fan I am satisfied that Brady as well as the Flatriots were once again shown to be the cheaters and liars they are. I am more concerned with how this whole thing impacts a young person who looks up to Brady the Greatest QB in NFL history now more appropriately Brady "The Liar".
> 
> I like football what jersey a player wears is not as important was what he does on and off the field.
> 
> This lying and cheating involved a playoff game and SB and an investigation. Brady lied to the entire football world when he had a presser and spoke about Deflategate.
Click to expand...

pooper troll here doesnt get it that if rose has been banned from baseball for his actions OFF the field,then the NFL is a joke if they dont ban brady and belicheat from the football hall of fame for their actions ON THE FIELD for their lying.it will then become the hall of SHAME if they dont.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Dot Com said:


> looks like Brady was suspended. It s Official NFL To Suspend Cheating Tom Brady US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> Thats not good enough IMO





Dot Com said:


> looks like Brady was suspended. It s Official NFL To Suspend Cheating Tom Brady US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> Thats not good enough IMO





Dot Com said:


> looks like Brady was suspended. It s Official NFL To Suspend Cheating Tom Brady US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> Thats not good enough IMO





Dot Com said:


> looks like Brady was suspended. It s Official NFL To Suspend Cheating Tom Brady US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> Thats not good enough IMO


thats old news.they still have not announced how long it will be which i dont expect to be any longer than two games since Goodel-" easily the worst commissioner in NFL in their history by leaps and bounds." always has his head of krafts ass and plays favorites always letting them get away with outright murder.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Dot Com said:


> The cheatriots and their apologists stringing this out is indeed cringe worthy now.



yes they are getting desperate now.what is sad is there are others who are not fans of the cheats who have come on and said what is the big deal.

I now understand why they are making that asinine statement though.they dont want to hear the truth that the cheatriots as an organization,have ruined a sport that is near and dear to them and dont want to deal with the fact this scandal rivals the black sox scandal as the worst scandal in sports history.

Baseball will forever be linked to the black sox scandal for them tarnishing the game and football now will forever be tarnished because this cheating scandal will forever be linked to football.

same as people always associate the name baseball with the black sox scandal,when they now hear the name football mentioned,this scandal will forever tarnish the name of football as well. thats an uncomfortable truth to many around here that are not patriot fans so they are obviously in denial mode.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are deliberately omitting some important pieces to this situation: Brady lied.
> 
> Wait a second did you write your post or did Tom Brady.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already said Brady needs suspended for lying, it is worse than the initial crime. What I find funny is San Diego lied and would not turn over the towels with the stickum on them and that isn't important to you, you fail to address what Minnesota did in December of the same season you are ripping another team for.
> 
> You are purposely ignoring other situations, similar or not and claiming I'm a Brady supporter for wanting to be fair. You hate Brady and the Patriots, I get it. Hate him all you want. I hate the Patriots but you assholes are absolutely off the hook.
> 
> This is a $25,000 fine and his lying is worth a suspension. But it isn't not even close to Pete Rose, it is more like George Brett.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nah you got Bradyitis in your brain.  This is what happened with the Chargers"The NFL found no competitive violation with the use of the towel and the Chargers were not fined for using the towel. The League has directed all clubs to not use the towel pending further notice. We are appealing the fine for failing to cooperate with a game official’s directive. Our staff member was unaware that the game official was trying to get his attention and he cooperated fully once he became aware."
> 
> "Per a source with knowledge of the situation, the fine was later overturned on appeal.
> 
> So the Chargers ultimately paid nothing.  And they ultimately were found to be not guilty of any violation of the rules, since the fine came not from the use of the towel but from the failure to produce the towel quickly enough once suspicion arose."
> 
> Chargers ultimately prevailed in appeal of towel fine ProFootballTalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They paid for not giving up the towel.
> Chargers fined 20K for towel incident Fox News
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Also the you left out Minnesota.
> 
> As far as the rest of blather, that's all it is, go hate Brady and leave me out of it.
> 
> BTW, who is your favorite football team?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You wanted to continue with bring unrelated incidences to somehow normalize your hero Brady.  There is no justification for his actions there is precedent for a consequence he did break a rule and he lied. Brady hate my eye, he is wrong in many ways.
> 
> My team are those who beat him twice in the SB, and when Belicheat was coach they won as well those wins should be investigated
Click to expand...


Its always fun watching you take pooper to school everyday.lol


----------



## Papageorgio

What is always funny is seeing how many pages a week a board moron will add to a thread that only he looks at. Man a completely cumming all over the board about the Lambs moving to Lala land and then think anyone gives a fuck! 

What is more amusing is the idiot claims the NFL games are all rigged and still is excited that a rigged team is going to Lala land. 

Then he claims that teams are cheating in the rigged games! Now that shit is messed up. 

911 fucker is a total nut job.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^


----------



## Papageorgio

9/11 inside job said:


> someone farted in here.^


Troll bitch go shit storm another thread. You are a waste of bandwidth. You shit on threads over and over saying the same fucking thing, you got an original bone in your sorry ass body? How is Kroenke's cock tasting? 

You going to continue to lie that you don't read my posts?  at least everyone else sees how you are exposed as the fucking dick you are.

The NFL is rigged remember? How can anyone cheat in a rigged league? 

Your logic is nonexistent.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^


----------



## LA RAM FAN

9/11 inside job said:


> someone farted in here.^




and pooper did it again.lol

that means I have you on ignore since you are too stupid to figure that out obviously pooper,lol


----------



## Papageorgio

9/11 inside job said:


> someone farted in here.^



Another shit storm


----------



## Papageorgio

9/11 inside job said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> someone farted in here.^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and pooper did it again.lol
> 
> that means I have you on ignore since you are too stupid to figure that out obviously pooper,lol
Click to expand...

And another shit storm from troll bitch


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^


----------



## Papageorgio

^^^Another shit storm by troll bitch.^^^


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Here is an excellent video on it.this guy speaking in this video nailed it.He mentions a stat i was not aware of that the stats show that the patriots perform better in the rain than most other teams do and having a deflated ball is a huge advantage for a team playing in the rain..

Brady has small hands so thats a huge advantage for him


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> *"Tom Brady and the New England Patriots cheated their way to a Super Bowl*
> 
> *You still want that apology, Robert Kraft? The one you’ve been smarmily waiting for since February, acting high and mighty in your two-toned shirts, certain that the New England Patriots had nothing to do with the Deflategate controversy and projecting such a confident air with your statements that there’s “no smoking gun,” leading most to believe that you knew something they didn’t —  that the Wells Report was a witch hunt that would exonerate those always-honest Patriots?"*
> *Tom Brady and the New England Patriots cheated their way to a Super Bowl For The Win*
> 
> No surprises here. Cheaters gonna cheat, deflators gonna deflate



it just occured to me,thats really bad when USA TODAY a NATIONAL newspaper come out and said the franchise is tainted and stained.

this following other former NFL players saying brady is a liar.


----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Dot Com

just keeps getting worse and worse for belacheat & his team


----------



## Papageorgio

Looks like inside fuck job is still shitting up a storm. Pathetic loser.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^


----------



## Papageorgio

.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^


----------



## LA RAM FAN

PredFan said:


> Of course they did. They have done nothing but cheat for decades. If there was any justice they would have every single one of their Superbowls stripped from them as they deserved none of them.


         Playoff games as well.predfan nailed it,could not have said it any better myself.                              Great minds think alike. For the first time in shady Brady’s life,he did not get a call that went his way in a close playoff game so he went waaasaas and packed his toys and left.


----------



## JimH52

LA RAM FAN said:


> Playoff games as well.predfan nailed it,could not have said it any better myself.                              Great minds think alike. For the first time in shady Brady’s life,he did not get a call that went his way in a close playoff game so he went waaasaas and packed his toys and left.


They cheated for years and Goodell hid the evidence.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

LA RAM FAN said:


> Playoff games as well.predfan nailed it,could not have said it any better myself.                              Great minds think alike. For the first time in shady Brady’s life,he did not get a call that went his way in a close playoff game so he went waaasaas and packed his toys and left.


Right MisterBeale Fiero425 gipper Oddball Hossfly Anathema HereWeGoAgain


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Anathema said:


> This report finally proves what I've been saying for YEARS.... The New England Patriots are the spoiled rich kids of the NFL. The Patriots LOOK like exactly what the NFL wants a team to look like (publicly). They're a "team". They aren't a roster full of mercenary individuals and free agents, superstars for hire. They don't generally blow teams out, but always seem to find a way to "win" in the dend. That's EXACTLY what the NFL claims it wants every team to look like in this parity-driven, salary-cap restricted era of football.... Make every team's fans think this is the year THEIR TEAM will do what the Patriots have done for the last decade and a half.
> 
> In reality the Patriots (and a few other teams) get a way with a mountain of crap because the NFL front office is covering for them. Spygate? Deflategate? The Tuck Rule. Three different situations in which the Patriots cheated or were assisted by NFL officials. It's only because OTHER TEAM OWNERS/Officials brought the charges in the Spygate and Deflategate situations that anything was even looked at.
> 
> As a Washington Redskins fan, I want to see what the penalties are. My team got CLOBBERED with $37 Million of reduced salary cap space for doing something that was totally LEGAL at the time they did it. If the Patriots don't get bent over by the NFL for this one, and again escape with a slap on the wrist, like in Spygate; the fans of the other 31 teams need to BLOW UP on the league for their collusion.


          
Anathema  you make far too much sense with your logic and pesky facts for the Brady ass kissers on here to comprehend, you are going to overload their brains so much with these pesky facts they are going to have to go into the ER room having a heart attack how you exposed how the cheatriots get special treatment other NFL teams do not get and how the NFL is corrupt and the league looks out for them.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Sure is strange how NOBODY wants to talk about the cheaters.


----------



## JimH52

I know they cheated....but we just got a SB.


----------



## Unkotare

LA RAM FAN said:


> Sure is strange how NOBODY wants to talk about the cheaters.


And the obsession continues.......


----------

